# Politics and News > SOCIETY & humanities >  Our President is a PATHOLOGICAL liar.

## BostonDave

Take the time to examine what "pathological lying" involves. It's nothing like your usual lying. It's actually a mental disorder. Our President is mental and this indicates it. Most people will lie to cover something up. A pathological liar lies for no discernable reason. A pathological liar will lie about something that's obviously false. A pathological liar will tell you it's raining outside when both of you are standing in front of a window and both of you can look out and both of you can see it's not raining. A pathological liar will look at you looking out the window seeing that it's not raining and have no particular feelings one way or another. A pathological liar will pass a lie detector with no problem.

This is the lowest we have ever sunk. Thank you cons. You should not feel good about this for at least a hundred different reasons. Just a few involve our children watching our president be mental and be a bold bald-faced pathological liar. Or our allies who canot trust what our President says. Or even US for fucks sake not being able to believe a fucking word he says and lets hope we're not placed into the position where we need him to tell us the truth about something critical.

Cons have sunk us lower than we have ever been as a nation. Way to go.

----------

Correction (03-20-2017)

----------


## BORDLANGCULT



----------

BobJam (03-22-2017),Deno (03-19-2017),East of the Beast (03-18-2017),GreenEyedLady (03-17-2017),Joe (03-20-2017),Knightkore (03-20-2017),Libhater (03-18-2017),Montana (03-18-2017),potlatch (03-18-2017),QuaseMarco (03-20-2017),Rickity Plumber (03-18-2017),Stonewall (03-18-2017)

----------


## NuYawka

If you like your doctor, you can keep your doctor.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (03-17-2017),Deno (03-19-2017),East of the Beast (03-18-2017),GreenEyedLady (03-17-2017),Joe (03-20-2017),Knightkore (03-20-2017),MrogersNhood (03-20-2017),NORAD (03-20-2017),QuaseMarco (03-20-2017),Rickity Plumber (03-18-2017),Rutabaga (03-17-2017),Sled Dog (03-17-2017)

----------


## BostonDave

See? You did not take the time to contemplate PATHOLOGICAL lying.  We've never had a PATHOLGICAL liar before. We've sunk to our lowest.

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

The author of the OP projects much.

----------

ChemEngineer (03-22-2017),hoytmonger (03-19-2017)

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> See? You did not take the time to contemplate PATHOLOGICAL lying.  We've never had a PATHOLGICAL liar before. We've sunk to our lowest.


Watch the video. It shows "PROOF" of him downright lying.

----------

Deno (03-19-2017),Rickity Plumber (03-18-2017)

----------


## BostonDave

For all subsequent posts that seek to rebut please provide the instance of a reality shattering lie by anyone else in the Presidency, or high office. A lie that just breaks with reality. That's what I'm talking about. Thanks to cons we have that now in our Presidency.

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> For all subsequent posts that seek to rebut please provide the instance of a reality shattering lie by anyone else in the Presidency, or high office. A lie that just breaks with reality. That's what I'm talking about. Thanks to cons we have that now in our Presidency.

----------

NORAD (03-20-2017)

----------


## BostonDave

Provide the lie in text. Just one. That bends reality. Just one.

----------


## Rutabaga

> See? You did not take the time to contemplate PATHOLOGICAL lying.  We've never had a PATHOLGICAL liar before. We've sunk to our lowest.


we have many..you are one,,every prog completes the infestation..

----------

Montana (03-18-2017)

----------


## NuYawka

> Provide the lie in text. Just one. That bends reality. Just one.


It was because of a YouTube video.

----------


## Rutabaga

> Provide the lie in text. Just one. That bends reality. Just one.



"I'm an American"

do you remember obobo saying that?

----------


## BostonDave

> we have many..you are one,,every prog completes the infestation..


Where'nt you the one that called me a faggot a couple times? Is that allowed here?

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> Provide the lie in text. Just one. That bends reality. Just one.


Wow, you are not very educated. 

One lie has been posted, over and over.

If you like your doctor, you can keep your doctor. See, that was easy, but you should watch the video.
 
It shows video footage of your liar in chief, before and after, making false public statements.

----------


## BostonDave

Anyway, I'm still waiting. Provide the lie that fucking just bent reality. Extra points if you can provide the person then doubling and tripling down on the reality bending lie.

----------


## Rutabaga

> See? You did not take the time to contemplate PATHOLOGICAL lying.  We've never had a PATHOLGICAL liar before. We've sunk to our lowest.


i'm responding to a pathological liar now...

grab a mirror davy,,see what others see...

----------

NORAD (03-20-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Anyway, I'm still waiting. Provide the lie that fucking just bent reality. Extra points if you can provide the person then doubling and tripling down on the reality bending lie.


run and hide davy boy,,you're betters have arrived...

----------


## BostonDave

> Wow, you are not very educated. 
> 
> One lie has been posted, over and over.
> 
> If you like your doctor, you can keep your doctor. See, that was easy, but you should watch the video.
> 
> It shows video footage of your liar in chief before and after making public statements.


You consider that a lie that defies reality??? Can you comprehend the english fucking language??? What about that bends reality???

----------


## Rutabaga

> Where'nt you the one that called me a faggot a couple times? Is that allowed here?


yes,,you faggots are allowed here...

we dont discriminate based on sexual orientation davy...

----------


## BostonDave

> run and hide davy boy,,you're betters have arrived...


Didn't you call me a faggot a couple times? Is that allowed here?

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> Anyway, I'm still waiting. Provide the lie that fucking just bent reality. Extra points if you can provide the person then doubling and tripling down on the reality bending lie.


You should retire to the "kiddie side" of the pool now. You're truly in over your head.

See post #14. The text is large enough even for you to see with your head buried in the bong.

----------

NuYawka (03-17-2017)

----------


## BostonDave

Still waiting. I see people did NOT take the time to comprehend a PATHOLOGICAL liar. PATHOLOGICAL lying. Provide the reality bending lie from anyone else in high office.

----------


## Retiredat50

> Take the time to examine what "pathological lying" involves. It's nothing like your usual lying. It's actually a mental disorder. Our President is mental and this indicates it. Most people will lie to cover something up. A pathological liar lies for no discernable reason. A pathological liar will lie about something that's obviously false. A pathological liar will tell you it's raining outside when both of you are standing in front of a window and both of you can look out and both of you can see it's not raining. A pathological liar will look at you looking out the window seeing that it's not raining and have no particular feelings one way or another. A pathological liar will pass a lie detector with no problem.
> 
> This is the lowest we have ever sunk. Thank you cons. You should not feel good about this for at least a hundred different reasons. Just a few involve our children watching our president be mental and be a bold bald-faced pathological liar. Or our allies who canot trust what our President says. Or even US for fucks sake not being able to believe a fucking word he says and lets hope we're not placed into the position where we need him to tell us the truth about something critical.
> 
> Cons have sunk us lower than we have ever been as a nation. Way to go.


I hate to break the bad news to you but... Pretty much every modern President has been accused of being a pathological liar. Really, look it up  :Smile: 

The difference now is that the media is making a big deal about the accusation. It is like Trump firing that attorney general, huge news! But, it happens all the time, it really is SOP.  Just a lot of crying over nothing.

----------

BobJam (03-22-2017),Conservative Libertarian (03-18-2017),Deno (03-19-2017),Joe (03-20-2017),MrogersNhood (03-20-2017),NORAD (03-20-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Didn't you call me a faggot a couple times? Is that allowed here?


you're not to bright eh, davy?

i already answered your question...

try to keep up,,i'm not done yet...

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> Still waiting. I see people did NOT take the time to comprehend a PATHOLOGICAL liar. PATHOLOGICAL lying. Provide the reality bending lie from anyone else in high office.


Look you moron, watch the video. It shows Obungler being a pathological liar. Until you watch it, go to the kiddie end of the pool.

----------


## BostonDave

Its a simple request. Anyone. Provide the instance where a past Prez has told a lie that breaks with reality. Drumpf has told a few. He keeps doing it. "Obama wire tapp (sic)". And THEN doubling tripling quadrupling quintupling down on it. That is mental as fuck and breaks reality.

----------


## Rutabaga

fresh meat,,,mummmmmm,,smells like victory...

----------


## BostonDave

Provide the quote in text please. One that bends the fuck out of reality. So far nothing....

----------


## Rutabaga

> Its a simple request. Anyone. Provide the instance where a past Prez has told a lie that breaks with reality. Drumpf has told a few. He keeps doing it. "Obama wire tapp (sic)". And THEN doubling tripling quadrupling quintupling down on it. That is mental as fuck and breaks reality.


you do it davy,,,lets see whatcha got...

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> Its a simple request. Anyone. Provide the instance where a past Prez has told a lie that breaks with reality. Drumpf has told a few. He keeps doing it. "Obama wire tapp (sic)". And THEN doubling tripling quadrupling quintupling down on it. That is mental as fuck and breaks reality.

----------


## Jen

Oh Lordy........

----------

BobJam (03-22-2017),Conservative Libertarian (03-18-2017),Deno (03-19-2017),GreenEyedLady (03-17-2017),Joe (03-20-2017),NORAD (03-20-2017),NuYawka (03-17-2017),Rickity Plumber (03-18-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Provide the quote in text please. One that bends the fuck out of reality. So far nothing....


your reality or the truth?

----------


## BostonDave

So far nothing. I'lll check back.

----------


## Rutabaga

> Its a simple request. Anyone. Provide the instance where a past Prez has told a lie that breaks with reality. Drumpf has told a few. He keeps doing it. "Obama wire tapp (sic)". And THEN doubling tripling quadrupling quintupling down on it. That is mental as fuck and breaks reality.


still waiting davy,,give us your best shot...

----------


## Rutabaga

> So far nothing. I'lll check back.


run away lil feller,,,i'll be waiting for you..

count on it.

----------


## BORDLANGCULT



----------

Conservative Libertarian (03-18-2017)

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> So far nothing. I'lll check back.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (03-18-2017),MrogersNhood (03-20-2017)

----------


## NuYawka

> Take the time to examine what "pathological lying" involves. It's nothing like your usual lying. It's actually a mental disorder. Our President is mental and this indicates it. Most people will lie to cover something up. A pathological liar lies for no discernable reason. A pathological liar will lie about something that's obviously false. A pathological liar will tell you it's raining outside when both of you are standing in front of a window and both of you can look out and both of you can see it's not raining. A pathological liar will look at you looking out the window seeing that it's not raining and have no particular feelings one way or another. A pathological liar will pass a lie detector with no problem.
> 
> This is the lowest we have ever sunk. Thank you cons. You should not feel good about this for at least a hundred different reasons. Just a few involve our children watching our president be mental and be a bold bald-faced pathological liar. Or our allies who canot trust what our President says. Or even US for fucks sake not being able to believe a fucking word he says and lets hope we're not placed into the position where we need him to tell us the truth about something critical.
> 
> Cons have sunk us lower than we have ever been as a nation. Way to go.





> For all subsequent posts that seek to rebut please provide the instance of a reality shattering lie by anyone else in the Presidency, or high office. A lie that just breaks with reality. That's what I'm talking about. Thanks to cons we have that now in our Presidency.





> Provide the lie in text. Just one. That bends reality. Just one.





> Anyway, I'm still waiting. Provide the lie that fucking just bent reality. Extra points if you can provide the person then doubling and tripling down on the reality bending lie.





> Still waiting. I see people did NOT take the time to comprehend a PATHOLOGICAL liar. PATHOLOGICAL lying. Provide the reality bending lie from anyone else in high office.





> Its a simple request. Anyone. Provide the instance where a past Prez has told a lie that breaks with reality. Drumpf has told a few. He keeps doing it. "Obama wire tapp (sic)". And THEN doubling tripling quadrupling quintupling down on it. That is mental as fuck and breaks reality.





> Provide the quote in text please. One that bends the fuck out of reality. So far nothing....





> So far nothing. I'lll check back.

----------

BORDLANGCULT (03-17-2017),Conservative Libertarian (03-18-2017),MrogersNhood (03-20-2017),NORAD (03-20-2017),Rickity Plumber (03-18-2017),Rutabaga (03-17-2017)

----------


## BostonDave

So far nothing from nobody. Provide the quote in text from one of our leaders that just fucking bent reality all to hell. Go.

----------


## midgardian/OHL

> Take the time to examine what "pathological lying" involves. It's nothing like your usual lying. It's actually a mental disorder. Our President is mental and this indicates it. Most people will lie to cover something up. A pathological liar lies for no discernable reason. A pathological liar will lie about something that's obviously false. A pathological liar will tell you it's raining outside when both of you are standing in front of a window and both of you can look out and both of you can see it's not raining. A pathological liar will look at you looking out the window seeing that it's not raining and have no particular feelings one way or another. A pathological liar will pass a lie detector with no problem.
> 
> This is the lowest we have ever sunk. Thank you cons. You should not feel good about this for at least a hundred different reasons. Just a few involve our children watching our president be mental and be a bold bald-faced pathological liar. Or our allies who canot trust what our President says. Or even US for fucks sake not being able to believe a fucking word he says and lets hope we're not placed into the position where we need him to tell us the truth about something critical.
> 
> Cons have sunk us lower than we have ever been as a nation. Way to go.


Earth to Dave - Barack Obama is no longer the president.

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

Thank God, he's finally gone, probably refilling the bong after spilling bong water all over his moms carpet.

----------

Deno (03-19-2017),NORAD (03-20-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> So far nothing from nobody. Provide the quote in text from one of our leaders that just fucking bent reality all to hell. Go.


you get what you deserve davy boy...

we dont do requests...

----------

NuYawka (03-17-2017)

----------


## midgardian/OHL

> Provide the lie in text. Just one. That bends reality. Just one.


You first.

----------


## Dan40

> Take the time to examine what "pathological lying" involves. It's nothing like your usual lying. It's actually a mental disorder. Our President is mental and this indicates it. Most people will lie to cover something up. A pathological liar lies for no discernable reason. A pathological liar will lie about something that's obviously false. A pathological liar will tell you it's raining outside when both of you are standing in front of a window and both of you can look out and both of you can see it's not raining. A pathological liar will look at you looking out the window seeing that it's not raining and have no particular feelings one way or another. A pathological liar will pass a lie detector with no problem.
> 
> This is the lowest we have ever sunk. Thank you cons. You should not feel good about this for at least a hundred different reasons. Just a few involve our children watching our president be mental and be a bold bald-faced pathological liar. Or our allies who canot trust what our President says. Or even US for fucks sake not being able to believe a fucking word he says and lets hope we're not placed into the position where we need him to tell us the truth about something critical.
> 
> Cons have sunk us lower than we have ever been as a nation. Way to go.


Too bad you can't keep up.obama is no longer president and clinton lost.

----------

midgardian/OHL (03-17-2017)

----------


## valley ranch

Yes, Re: the first post, Your president is and was a lying crap! 

Thank Goodness we have a New President. All of us are happy to have an America loving Man in office.

How about you, why don't you get behind President Trump, not with a knife or scowl, but with the true intention of supporting and helping him and all the rest of us, get the work that has to be done taken care of. Come on join with the best around.

----------


## BostonDave

"I know more about ISIS than the generals do". Reality bending. Just one of fucking many.

Now. Go.

----------


## midgardian/OHL

> "
>  Now. Go.

----------


## BostonDave

Not seeing anything yet from anybody. An entire forum stumped.

----------


## Rutabaga

> "I know more about ISIS than the generals do". Reality bending. Just one of fucking many.
> 
> Now. Go.


i bet you think you do...you fucking many,,what?  

sheep?

----------


## NuYawka

> Not seeing anything yet from anybody. An entire forum stumped.


Actually, I'm eating out my wife's pussy right now, so please excuse me if I get uh... diverted.

----------


## Rutabaga

> Not seeing anything yet from anybody. An entire forum stumped.


and yet,,don trumped the entire prog party....

----------


## BostonDave

This is kinda fun stumping an entire forum.

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> Not seeing anything yet from anybody. An entire forum stumped.


Did you get the bong water stains out of your mom's carpet yet?

----------

NORAD (03-20-2017)

----------


## midgardian/OHL

> Not seeing anything yet from anybody. An entire forum stumped.


We hit your pitch out of the park. It was a real dud. Might want to put some heat on the next one, if you have anything left in the ol' arm.

----------


## Dan40

> Not seeing anything yet from anybody. An entire forum stumped.


Stumped?

You must be referring to every dumb fucking lying liberal in the nation.

YOU lost the House, you lost the Senate, you lost the White House, you lost state Governors, and you lost state legislatures.

And not one dumb fucking lying liberal asshole can figure out why.

----------

BobJam (03-22-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> This is kinda fun stumping an entire forum.


you think it matters to us dave what you think?

it does..i care deeply about you,,i linger on your every word,,delighting in your momentous thoughts...

give us more davy,,,give us more...

----------


## BostonDave

Yes, you cons should not feel good about yourselves or what you've foisted on our country.

----------


## Dan40

> Yes, you cons should not feel good about yourselves or what you've foisted on our country.


We do, you don't.  WIN-WIN!

----------

Deno (03-19-2017),MrogersNhood (03-20-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Yes, you cons should not feel good about yourselves or what you've foisted on our country.


yes,,i feel especially good at what we averted..people like you having any say for the next 20 years..

i'd say thats a pretty good start...

----------

BobJam (03-22-2017)

----------


## midgardian/OHL

> For all subsequent posts that seek to rebut please provide the instance of a reality shattering lie by anyone else in the Presidency, or high office. A lie that just breaks with reality. That's what I'm talking about.

----------


## BostonDave

So why defend him?

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> Yes, you cons should not feel good about yourselves or what you've foisted on our country.


 :Yap:

----------


## BostonDave

Provide in text please. What was the lie that busted the shit out of reality?

----------


## Rutabaga

> So why defend him?


whos defending him?

im only eviscerating you...trump?

hes the better choice between 2 evils...

----------


## NuYawka

> Provide in text please. What was the lie that busted the shit out of reality?


What the fuck does that even mean???

----------

NORAD (03-20-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Provide in text please. What was the lie that busted the shit out of reality?


we dont do requests davy,,,

only progs bark on command...

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> So why defend him?


Look under your avatar and see how many forum members appreciate your drivel, ZERO. You are a ZERO, how's that feel?

----------


## BostonDave

> What the fuck does that even mean???


Follow the thread. Start with the OP.

----------


## Rutabaga

> Follow the thread. Start with the OP.


still trying davy?

ok,,what was your question?

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> Provide in text please. What was the lie that busted the shit out of reality?


 :Spacecraft:

----------

NORAD (03-20-2017)

----------


## Madison

> What the fuck does that even mean???


I wonder too!  :Thinking:

----------


## NuYawka

> Follow the thread. Start with the OP.


There's nothing to "follow".

----------

Rutabaga (03-17-2017)

----------


## BostonDave

> There's nothing to "follow".


Yes, a typical Drumpf follower. Just like him you apparently don't read anything either.

----------


## Rutabaga

> Follow the thread. Start with the OP.


come on davy!

i'm just getting warmed up!

lets dance! :Hammertime:

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> I wonder too!


You're up late tonight?  :Cheers:

----------

Madison (03-17-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Yes, a typical Drumpf follower. Just like him you apparently don't read anything either.


like pelosi doesnt read the bills she passes?

shes a good prog, huh, davy...

----------


## Madison

What the fuck is the problem?
President Trump is fine!  :Thumbsup20:

----------

BORDLANGCULT (03-17-2017)

----------


## SharetheHedge

> So far nothing from nobody. Provide the quote in text from one of our leaders that just fucking bent reality all to hell. Go.


Why do you seem less upset with a President that is good at lying than one who you think is not? (seeing as how the point of lying is to DECEIVE?)

----------


## Rutabaga

come on davy!

lets have "come to jesus" moment...

----------


## BostonDave

> Why do you seem less upset with a President that is good at lying than one who you think is not? (seeing as how the point of lying is to DECEIVE?)


Good at lying???!? He's demented at lying. A pathological liar. A stupid liar. A pathological liar with show you he's a liar. How is that being good at it???

----------


## Madison

Someone have a problem wit President Trump ??????  :Dontknow: 
I Don`t

----------


## NuYawka

> Good at lying???!? He's demented at lying. A pathological liar. A stupid liar. A pathological liar with show you he's a liar. How is that being good at it???

----------


## Rutabaga

> Good at lying???!? He's demented at lying. A pathological liar. A stupid liar. A pathological liar with show you he's a liar. How is that being good at it???


hillary was better at it,,so was obobo,,,

you?

not so much,,but then,,i'm sure you're not much good at anything...

----------


## Rutabaga

83 posts in!

thanks davy!


 :Headbang:

----------


## Rutabaga

dont give up yet davy,,i think your starting to wear us down...

 :Cool20:

----------


## BostonDave

> 83 posts in!
> 
> thanks davy!


Yeah, and no one can find another leader that lies so mental. Stumped.

----------


## Rutabaga

> Yeah, and no one can find another leader that lies so mental. Stumped.


obobo..hillary was kinda a leader,,she led men to their deaths..

----------


## midgardian/OHL

> Good at lying???!? He's demented at lying. A pathological liar. A stupid liar. A pathological liar with show you he's a liar. How is that being good at it???


Bill Clinton has been out of office for several years.

----------


## Madison

Trump is the best USA ever had

----------


## Sled Dog

> If you like your doctor, you can keep your doctor.


Yep.

Close the thread.

----------

Madison (03-17-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Bill Clinton has been out of office for several years.


you know he started his own cigar label...

"Stigmas"

as in "can i stigma cigar inya"?

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

MrogersNhood (03-20-2017)

----------


## BostonDave

You cons should not feel good about supporting a mental pathological liar. It's not good.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> This is kinda fun stumping an entire forum.


Nobody's listening to you.

You were funny...up to a point.  That point has been got to.

Now you're just tiresome.  You babble on, ONE POINT...not even rational discussion ON THAT POINT.

The election is OVER, Shitferbrains.  You claim a seventy-year-old man, in the public eye his whole life, SUDDENLY BECAME a "pathological liar."  Aside from it not being true, it's not logical.  Look up "pathological."

The election is over.  The way to remove Trump is not by pissing people off on this forum, or other ones.  The way to remove him is to have your Dumbo Crud representative in Congress, sponsor Articles of Impeachment.

Do it.  INSTEAD of making noise here.

----------

BobJam (03-22-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> See? You did not take the time to contemplate PATHOLOGICAL lying.  We've never had a PATHOLGICAL liar before. We've sunk to our lowest.


We HAD Bill Clinton, the Rapist President.

We HAD the FTK and his utter hatred for all things not moose limb.

We ALMOST had that fucking horrid cunt that enabled the Rapist of the '90's.

There's something wrong with you.

----------


## Rutabaga

> You cons should not feel good about supporting a mental pathological liar. It's not good.


i didnt support obobo, nor whats her name...

you?

----------


## NuYawka

> Yep.
> 
> Close the thread.

----------


## Rutabaga

> You cons should not feel good about supporting a mental pathological liar. It's not good.


come on davy,,that was a funny joke!

where's your sense of humor?

----------


## SharetheHedge

> Good at lying???!? He's demented at lying. A pathological liar. A stupid liar. A pathological liar with show you he's a liar. How is that being good at it???


No, you didn't pay attention. The "good at lying" President I alluded to was Obama. You didn't seem to deny he lied, you're just more upset with what you believe is Trump's manner of overt, over the top, "reality-bending" lies. Why is that? Why would you rather have an elected official who is capable of deceiving you than one who is not?

----------

MrogersNhood (03-20-2017),NuYawka (03-17-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

this threads a money maker,, :Thumbsup20:

----------


## NuYawka

> you know he started his own cigar label...
> 
> "Stigmas"
> 
> as in "can i stigma cigar inya"?

----------


## JustPassinThru

> There's something wrong with you.


An autistic who has a job, finally...taking Soros money to become an online Opinion Manager.

----------


## Sled Dog

> For all subsequent posts that seek to rebut please provide the instance of a reality shattering lie by anyone else in the Presidency, or high office. A lie that just breaks with reality. That's what I'm talking about. Thanks to cons we have that now in our Presidency.


If you like your doctor, you can keep your doctor.

Or, even better, from the FTK:

:I do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will faithfully execute the Office of President of the United States, and will to the best of my Ability, preserve, protect and defend the Constitution of the United States.

----------

Joe (03-20-2017),MrogersNhood (03-20-2017),NORAD (03-20-2017)

----------


## BostonDave

> We HAD Bill Clinton, the Rapist President.
> 
> We HAD the FTK and his utter hatred for all things not moose limb.
> 
> We ALMOST had that fucking horrid cunt that enabled the Rapist of the '90's.
> 
> There's something wrong with you.


Nothing in there that was fucking mental. Bending reality. Delusional. You got anything at all?

----------


## Rutabaga

> Nothing in there that was fucking mental. Bending reality. Delusional. You got anything at all?


whatever YOU got,,keep it...

now thats funny,,right davy?

 :Thumbsup20:

----------


## BostonDave

> No, you didn't pay attention. The "good at lying" President I alluded to was Obama. You didn't seem to deny he lied, you're just more upset with what you believe is Trump's manner of overt, over the top, "reality-bending" lies. Why is that? Why would you rather have an elected official who is capable of deceiving you than one who is not?


No, having a Prez that's fucking mental is dangerous and so many levels it aint fucking funny. The one with the over the top, reality bending lies is not good and not desirable.

----------


## Rutabaga

> No, having a Prez that's fucking mental is dangerous and so many levels it aint fucking funny. The one with the over the top, reality bending lies is not good and not desirable.


thats why we dont pay attention to your noise...just use it to keep the snark sharp...

you could use some pratice, davy,,you just sound redundant,,

----------


## Rutabaga

105!

 :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Roadmaster

> If you like your doctor, you can keep your doctor.
> 
> Or, even better, from the FTK:
> 
> :—“I do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will faithfully execute the Office of President of the United States, and will to the best of my Ability, preserve, protect and defend the Constitution of the United States.”


They knew that was a lie and the guy Obama paid to endorse Obamacare called Americans too stupid to understand they were being deceived. This prick was questioned by Congress when the video came out with him calling Americans stupid and laughing.

----------

NORAD (03-20-2017)

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

Unfortunately we're dealing with a guy unable to put a rational thought together. Boston Dave is

a complete buffoon. I've not yet seen anyone on this forum surpassing his stupidity. Bobbie lickyourfloor

is feeling good now that he shares company with his true equal, Boston Dave.

----------


## Rutabaga

> No, having a Prez that's fucking mental is dangerous and so many levels it aint fucking funny. The one with the over the top, reality bending lies is not good and not desirable.


come on dave,,all joking aside,,,what was your question? :Thinking:

----------


## BostonDave

> They knew that was a lie and the guy Obama paid to endorse Obamacare called Americans too stupid to understand they were being deceived. This prick was questioned by Congress when the video came out with him calling Americans stupid and laughing.


He's not even a leader. But please provide the text anyway of him being fucking deranged, mental, pathological.

----------


## Rutabaga

> No, having a Prez that's fucking mental is dangerous and so many levels it aint fucking funny. The one with the over the top, reality bending lies is not good and not desirable.


davy,,lemme help you,,i can write a scathing rebuttal to one of my own crippling posts to you..

pick one...i'll do ya justice, i promise! :Headbang:

----------

NuYawka (03-18-2017)

----------


## NuYawka

> He's not even a leader. But please provide the text anyway of him being fucking deranged, mental, pathological.


This whole thread provides the text of someone being fuckin' deranged, mental, pathological.

----------

JustPassinThru (03-18-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> Nothing in there that was fucking mental. Bending reality. Delusional. You got anything at all?


Your personal failure to comprehend reality has already been noted and commented upon.

There's really no need, none whatsoever, for you to continue presenting evidence.  The evaluation is complete, the verdict is in.

We don't care what you believe or feel.   Thinking isn't on your list of options.

----------

BobJam (03-22-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> He's not even a leader. But please provide the text anyway of him being fucking deranged, mental, pathological.


so you want a text of obobo being obobo?

you're confusing me davy,, :Dontknow:

----------


## BostonDave

11 fucking pages and not a response showing another of our leaders being unhinged or deranged. Not fucking good. You cons have sunk lower than the lowest.

----------


## Rutabaga

> This whole thread provides the text of someone being fuckin' deranged, mental, pathological.


shuuuu,,,hes not aware of it...



 :Cool20:

----------

NuYawka (03-18-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> 11 fucking pages and not a response showing another of our leaders being unhinged or deranged. Not fucking good. You cons have sunk lower than the lowest.



pick a leader,,any one will do,,lemme at him/her... :Thumbsup20:

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> 11 fucking pages and not a response showing another of our leaders being unhinged or deranged. Not fucking good. You cons have sunk lower than the lowest.


Why don't you ask Hillary about her "ducking sniper fire" in Boznia you fucking idiot.

When you find her, ask her about why she lied about sending classified information over an unsecured server.  :Middle Finger:

----------

NuYawka (03-18-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> 11 fucking pages and not a response showing another of our leaders being unhinged or deranged. Not fucking good. You cons have sunk lower than the lowest.


im trying to work with you davy,,just be specific,,

----------


## Roadmaster

> He's not even a leader. But please provide the text anyway of him being fucking deranged, mental, pathological.


 He was the man behind Obamacare, just look at the constipated looking lawyers behind him. All liars and deceivers.

----------


## BostonDave

> Why don't you ask Hillary about her "ducking sniper fire" in Boznia you fucking idiot.


That was reality bending? I don't think so. It was a lie, but it wasn't fucking deranged. Try again.

----------


## BostonDave

> im trying to work with you davy,,just be specific,,


You pick one dumbass. Let your imagination run wild.

----------


## NuYawka

> That was reality bending?I don't think so.


If it wasn't reality, then said reality was...... wait for it... 


bent.

----------

BORDLANGCULT (03-18-2017),MrogersNhood (03-20-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> That was reality bending? I don't think so. It was a lie, but it wasn't fucking deranged. Try again.


whos fucking this deranged mutt you're so infatuated with?

michelle?
bill?

name him/her i'll take em to task... :Headbang:

----------


## JustPassinThru

> 11 fucking pages and not a response showing another of our leaders being unhinged or deranged. Not fucking good. You cons have sunk lower than the lowest.


Yeah, okay, we know what you think.  To the extent you can think.

We disagree.

Now...what do you want to do about it?  What do you want US to do about it?

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> That was reality bending? I don't think so. It was a lie, but it wasn't fucking deranged. Try again.


My God, you're as dumb as a box of rocks.

----------


## Rutabaga

> You pick one dumbass. Let your imagination run wild.


ok,,i'll pick ONE dumbass,,,hmmmmm,,uhhhhh,,geeeeee,,

I PICK YOU!!!

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> That was reality bending? I don't think so. It was a lie, but it wasn't fucking deranged. Try again.


Okay, whoa, time out. We have to have a base line on your sanity. Is the earth flat? Please answer. I need to know.

----------


## JustPassinThru

Do they allow Internet connections in State Hospitals?

Or maybe it's a Group Home for severely autistic adults...

----------


## Rutabaga

come on davy,,you gotta admit,,you set me up and i knocked you down with that one...
 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 
like i said,,you need more practice,,make me bring my "A" game... :Headbang:

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> come on davy,,you gotta admit,,you set me up and i knocked you down with that one...
> 
> 
> 
> like i said,,you need more practice,,make me bring my "A" game...


He's in between bong hits. Give him a break.

----------

Rutabaga (03-18-2017)

----------


## Roadmaster

The left are liars and this guy should be in jail

----------


## BostonDave

You dumbasses should not feel good about supporting a mentally deranged Prez. Seriously. And you can't complain about anyone else lying in the past or future. Even Hillary. Hillary never has shown derangement. Pathology. Being mental or unhinged. 15 fucking pages and no one can provide examples .

----------


## BostonDave

> The left are liars and this guy should be in jail


Please provide the text.

----------


## Rutabaga

> He's in between bong hits. Give him a break.


he needs some help expressing his thoughts more coherently, and delivering his message in such a way as not to sound like a typical, stupid prog..

im volunteering to make him my "project" so he will be more of a challenge if and when he returns...

its a shitty job,,but somebody's gotta help the lad..

 :Cool20:

----------

BORDLANGCULT (03-18-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> You dumbasses should not feel good about supporting a mentally deranged Prez. Seriously. And you can't complain about anyone else lying in the past or future. Even Hillary. Hillary never has shown derangement. Pathology. Being mental or unhinged. 15 fucking pages and no one can provide examples .


Again, I ask:  WHAT


THE FUCK


do you want to DO ABOUT IT?  Run around in circles screaming, like the guys in your hospital in the Rubber Room ward?


The election is OVER, Einstein.

----------

NuYawka (03-18-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> You dumbasses should not feel good about supporting a mentally deranged Prez. Seriously. And you can't complain about anyone else lying in the past or future. Even Hillary. Hillary never has shown derangement. Pathology. Being mental or unhinged. 15 fucking pages and no one can provide examples .


whew!

i was fraid you ran off!

good deal!

now,,lets get down to business,,,


1-repetition is a sign of a dull mind..try to be more creative...
2-when dealing with people of a higher intellect,,never pretend to know it all, they see right through it..
3-when in doubt,,just say "dats raycyst"..

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

NuYawka (03-18-2017),Sled Dog (03-18-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Please provide the text.


ok,,here


"THE TEXT"

now what?

----------


## BostonDave

I'll check back. We have a fucking mental deranged pathological liar President. No one should like that fact. Cons have sunk to a new low lower then ever. Lowest.

So, you can't complain anymore because you've sunk to the lowest level. 

Unless you can show someone as deranged, unhinged, pathologically lying as Drumpf. So far no one has. I'll check back later to see.

----------


## Rutabaga

> I'll check back. We have a fucking mental deranged pathological liar President. No one should like that fact. Cons have sunk to a new low lower then ever. Lowest.
> 
> So, you can't complain anymore because you've sunk to the lowest level. 
> 
> Unless you can show someone as deranged, unhinged, pathologically lying as Drumpf. So far no one has. I'll check back later to see.


gee davy,,dont go away mad..

i'm not done schooling you yet... :Headbang: 

but i understand,,all that "larning" has given you a headache..
let the doctor prescribe some medicine..

take 100 aspirin washed down with a quart of antifreeze..

i guaronfuckingtee you wont have a headache in the morning!

 :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Rutabaga

gee,,ok davy,,sleep tight,,dont let the bedbugs bite... :Yawn:

----------


## JustPassinThru

> gee,,ok davy,,sleep tight,,dont let the bedbugs bite...


And they will.

But with his lithium dreams, he'll never feel them.

And even if he did...I'll bet they have him gagged nights, along with that white canvas blazer with the really-long sleeves...

----------

Rutabaga (03-18-2017)

----------


## nonsqtr

The butthurt continues...

----------


## JustPassinThru

> I'll check back. We have a fucking mental deranged pathological liar President. No one should like that fact. Cons have sunk to a new low lower then ever. Lowest.
> 
> So, you can't complain anymore because you've sunk to the lowest level. 
> 
> Unless you can show someone as deranged, unhinged, pathologically lying as Drumpf. So far no one has. I'll check back later to see.


You have shown no facts; and you haven't told us what you want to do about it.

WHAT.

We had a fake Kenyan Marxist as President for EIGHT YEARS, pissing away the nation's wealth - handing it out to aliens and seditionists and morons.  We could do nothing about that, because people like you outnumbered us.

So what do YOU propose doing NOW?  Hands Across Amerika?

----------


## Rutabaga

> And they will.
> 
> But with his lithium dreams, he'll never feel them.
> 
> And even if he did...I'll bet they have him gagged nights, along with that white canvas blazer with the really-long sleeves...


he's harmless,,but good sport... :Headbang:

----------


## Sled Dog

> I'll check back. We have a fucking mental deranged pathological liar President. No one should like that fact. Cons have sunk to a new low lower then ever. Lowest.


I can't wait to see what happens in 2019 when the Americans hold 68 seats in the Senate and the House starts impeaching Rodent judges because they've been unlawfully usurping authority from Legislature and Executive for decades...

----------


## nonsqtr

> Take the time to examine what "pathological lying" involves. It's nothing like your usual lying. It's actually a mental disorder. Our President is mental and this indicates it. Most people will lie to cover something up. A pathological liar lies for no discernable reason. A pathological liar will lie about something that's obviously false. A pathological liar will tell you it's raining outside when both of you are standing in front of a window and both of you can look out and both of you can see it's not raining. A pathological liar will look at you looking out the window seeing that it's not raining and have no particular feelings one way or another. A pathological liar will pass a lie detector with no problem.
> 
> This is the lowest we have ever sunk. Thank you cons. You should not feel good about this for at least a hundred different reasons. Just a few involve our children watching our president be mental and be a bold bald-faced pathological liar. Or our allies who canot trust what our President says. Or even US for fucks sake not being able to believe a fucking word he says and lets hope we're not placed into the position where we need him to tell us the truth about something critical.
> 
> Cons have sunk us lower than we have ever been as a nation. Way to go.


 :Finger: 

That finger was for Benghazi.

The next one will be for my doctor.

There's a finger for every one of Obama's lies.

There's an endless supply of fingers.

----------

BORDLANGCULT (03-18-2017),NORAD (03-20-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

I think he's literally insane.

What the hell does he want?  There's a LOT of shit going on in the world I can do NOTHING about.

And he's fixated on THIS ONE ISSUE.  Certainly it doesn't affect his life, working in his Sheltered Workshop.

----------


## Rutabaga

he's just trying to fit in...jeeze... :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> he's just trying to fit in...jeeze...


There's this thing called a "safe space" He fits in there, hopefully far away from civilization.

----------

Rutabaga (03-18-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Please provide the text.


Your Group Home Recreation Center computer cannot download streaming vids, roger.

----------

Rutabaga (03-18-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Your Group Home Recreation Center computer cannot download streaming vids, roger.


i guess audio/videos of the actual words spoken are not sufficient... :Geez:

----------


## Rutabaga

besides,,,i already provided "THE TEXT"...
what more does he want?


 :Thinking:

----------


## Sled Dog

> You have shown no facts; and you haven't told us what you want to do about it.
> 
> WHAT.
> 
> We had a fake Kenyan Marxist as President for EIGHT YEARS, pissing away the nation's wealth - handing it out to aliens and seditionists and morons.  We could do nothing about that, because people like you outnumbered us.
> 
> So what do YOU propose doing NOW?  Hands Across Amerika?



The FTK was a real Marxist and a real Kenyan.  Everything else about the FTK was fake, though

----------


## JustPassinThru

> i guess audio/videos of the actual words spoken are not sufficient...


In institutional settings, they frequently put a choke on the Internet connection...too many losers will log onto streaming porn and then start chokin' the chicken, right there in the Recreational Facility or public library.

I really do think he's a severely-autistic ward of some agency.

----------

Rutabaga (03-18-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> There's this thing called a "safe space" He fits in there, hopefully far away from civilization.


their numbers are growing smaller day by day,,soon,,we'll miss prog idiots..

"JUST WAIT AND SEE!"

LOL!

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Rutabaga

> In institutional settings, they frequently put a choke on the Internet connection...too many losers will log onto streaming porn and then start chokin' the chicken, right there in the Recreational Facility or public library.
> 
> *I really do think he's a severely-autistic ward of some agency.*


*
*
really?

cause he seems pretty much normal for a prog...

----------

BORDLANGCULT (03-18-2017)

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

I think he's gotten his money's worth out this thread. When he comes to, he'll start right up again with his stupid rants.

I'm putting him on ignore but before that let's pay tribute to some of Boston Dave's friends.

Here are some of BD's friends showing their intelligence, or lack thereof.

----------


## Matt

Good lord. 158 replies in a single night.  :Sofa:

----------

usfan (03-18-2017)

----------


## RobertLafollet

I doubt Trump is a pathological liar.  That would imply he doesn't know he is lying.  Trump is a fraudster.  He wants to sell something right now it is him.  Thus he tells people what he thinks they want to hear.  He has a great. fantastic plan for everything.  He is committed to nothing.  The only thing important to him is the Trump brand.  The only thing important to him is lining his own pockets.  .

----------


## Katzndogz

I love the way Trump makes liberal heads explode.  I'm looking forward to 8 years of him really sticking it to libs.

----------

Deno (03-19-2017)

----------


## BostonDave

> I doubt Trump is a pathological liar.  That would imply he doesn't know he is lying.  Trump is a fraudster.  He wants to sell something right now it is him.  Thus he tells people what he thinks they want to hear.  He has a great. fantastic plan for everything.  He is committed to nothing.  The only thing important to him is the Trump brand.  The only thing important to him is lining his own pockets.  .


Pathological/compulsive/chronic/habitual liars certainly know they're lying. It just comes so naturally to them. To them a lies just as good as the truth. We've got one in our President. The first one, and most certainly the worst one, in our history. 

A forum full of people cannot name any that were or are worse. Providing examples in text to this thread. Our President is fucking mental and thats not  good thing. Why'd you cons settle on the most mental of your candidates? Why support this guy that's obviously mental? There are plenty of plain old conservatives, why settle on a fucking madman?

----------


## East of the Beast

> Where'nt you the one that called me a faggot a couple times? Is that allowed here?


The 1st amendment ...ever hear of it?

----------


## keymanjim

Remarks by the President to the UN General Assembly | whitehouse.gov




> That is what we saw play out in the last two weeks, as a crude and disgusting video sparked outrage throughout the Muslim world.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> You cons should not feel good about supporting a mental pathological liar. It's not good.


I am clearly believing that @BostonDave knows nothing of the meaning of pathological. Here it is from the Merriam Webster:

 " being such to a degree that is extreme, excessive, or markedly abnormal . . . _a pathological liar_"


Obama was extremely abnormal for a President. Only you don't believe it.

----------


## sooda



----------


## justapirate

Well,,,,, here again we have an anti-Trump troll.

Getting tired of it. There ARE matters we should be concerned about but that will never happen as long the bullshit continues.

Translate this and what you get is, "WAAAAAAAHHHH!!!!!! Hillary didn't win." Well, it's a damn good thing she didn't win. The trolls are bad enough now. I wouldn't even want to think of the ant-American propaganda machine if she had won.

----------

Joe (03-20-2017),nonsqtr (03-18-2017),NORAD (03-20-2017),NuYawka (03-18-2017),Rickity Plumber (03-18-2017),Rita Marley (03-18-2017)

----------


## SharetheHedge

> No, having a Prez that's fucking mental is dangerous and so many levels it aint fucking funny. The one with the over the top, reality bending lies is not good and not desirable.


So the one who is better at lying, and therefore more likely to deceive, IS more desirable by comparison? That's clearly what you're saying.

----------


## Rita Marley

> 


He seems about as intimidated by that old gas bag as he was by the one the Dems ran against him.

----------

BORDLANGCULT (03-18-2017),Joe (03-20-2017),MrogersNhood (03-20-2017),NuYawka (03-18-2017)

----------


## Ginger

> No, having a Prez that's fucking mental is dangerous and so many levels it aint fucking funny. The one with the over the top, reality bending lies is not good and not desirable.


Obama was a Marxist. Was that so bad really?

----------


## Stonewall

> 


You can't lie to sheep.

It is like lying to a dog, a pet.

The snowflakes see no lies...

----------

Rutabaga (03-18-2017)

----------


## tiny1

> Pathological/compulsive/chronic/habitual liars certainly know they're lying. It just comes so naturally to them. To them a lies just as good as the truth. We've got one in our President. The first one, and most certainly the worst one, in our history. 
> 
> A forum full of people cannot name any that were or are worse. Providing examples in text to this thread. Our President is fucking mental and thats not  good thing. Why'd you cons settle on the most mental of your candidates? Why support this guy that's obviously mental? There are plenty of plain old conservatives, why settle on a fucking madman?


Before I address this mental midget, let me start our with............ :Smiley ROFLMAO: 
I just love watching girlie men melt.   :Smiley ROFLMAO: 
And seeing that he is from Boston, it is sugar sweet. :Smiley ROFLMAO:   I hate Boston, because they are rude, crude and vulgar.
And just knowing that Trump is 3 steps ahead of these folks, is also comforting.

OK, Einstein, back to you.
You made claims.  That is it.  YOU claim this is all true.  Not one shred of evidence, just your opinion.  Well, we do not agree, nor will we jump through any hoops to prove it to you, or any other emasculated SnoFlake.  We do not take orders, from the likes of you.

Opinions are like butt holes.
1)Everybody has one.
2)Most of them stink.
3)Nobody wants to hear them.

Now, either shut up and show us you can do something productive, or........
.......remain the butt of all our jokes.  Robert Lafullofit must love you, since you are taking the heat off him.  Neither of you, nor sooda, deserve to be taken seriously.     In fact, that you folks spend so much time and effort trying to de-legitimize Trump, is confirmation that we have the right guy.  You strengthen our resolve to support our President.
Trump is already a better President than Barry Soetoro, with a lovely and classy wife, and a wonderful family.  He works all the time and isn't spending our tax dollars like a Drunken Sailor.  He loves this country, unlike Barry and Michael Obozo.  Until he is diagnosed as a pathological liar, by a certified Doctor, I will consider him to be better than normal.  A wonderful woman like Melania, would never marry a person like you describe Trump to be.
OK, you can go back to being a butt hurt li'l SnoFlake.

----------

MrogersNhood (03-20-2017),Rutabaga (03-18-2017)

----------


## BostonDave

So no one has provided, in text, examples of any of our leaders lying as stupidly or being as mental and unhinged as this guy. Drumpf is by far the worst ever and dangerous as fuck. Way to go cons.

----------


## Rita Marley

> So no one has provided, in text, examples of any of our leaders lying as stupidly or being as mental and unhinged as this guy. Drumpf is by far the worst ever and dangerous as fuck. Way to go cons.


If you like your lie, you can keep your JV's.

----------

NORAD (03-20-2017),Rickity Plumber (03-18-2017)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> So no one has provided, in text, examples of any of our leaders lying as stupidly or being as mental and unhinged as this guy. Drumpf is by far the worst ever and dangerous as fuck. Way to go cons.


See post #173. Then go take a flying fck. 


You will never get it.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Pathological/compulsive/chronic/habitual liars certainly know they're lying. It just comes so naturally to them. To them a lies just as good as the truth. We've got one in our President. The first one, and most certainly the worst one, in our history. 
> 
> A forum full of people cannot name any that were or are worse. Providing examples in text to this thread. Our President is fucking mental and thats not  good thing. Why'd you cons settle on the most mental of your candidates? Why support this guy that's obviously mental? There are plenty of plain old conservatives, why settle on a fucking madman?


See post #173. Then go take a flying fck. 


You will never get it.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I'll check back. We have a fucking mental deranged pathological liar President. No one should like that fact. Cons have sunk to a new low lower then ever. Lowest.
> 
> So, you can't complain anymore because you've sunk to the lowest level. 
> 
> Unless you can show someone as deranged, unhinged, pathologically lying as Drumpf. So far no one has. I'll check back later to see.


See post #173. Then go take a flying fck. 


You will never get it.

----------


## Crunch

> Take the time to examine what "pathological lying" involves. It's nothing like your usual lying. It's actually a mental disorder. Our President is mental and this indicates it. Most people will lie to cover something up. A pathological liar lies for no discernable reason. A pathological liar will lie about something that's obviously false. A pathological liar will tell you it's raining outside when both of you are standing in front of a window and both of you can look out and both of you can see it's not raining. A pathological liar will look at you looking out the window seeing that it's not raining and have no particular feelings one way or another. A pathological liar will pass a lie detector with no problem.
> 
> This is the lowest we have ever sunk. Thank you cons. You should not feel good about this for at least a hundred different reasons. Just a few involve our children watching our president be mental and be a bold bald-faced pathological liar. Or our allies who canot trust what our President says. Or even US for fucks sake not being able to believe a fucking word he says and lets hope we're not placed into the position where we need him to tell us the truth about something critical.
> 
> Cons have sunk us lower than we have ever been as a nation. Way to go.


Still beats being a liberal cunt

----------


## Rutabaga

> So no one has provided, in text, examples of any of our leaders lying as stupidly or being as mental and unhinged as this guy. Drumpf is by far the worst ever and dangerous as fuck. Way to go cons.


LOL!

sorry davy,,i forgot myself..

let me put it to you in a way your limited intellect can fathom...

urineidiot... :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Dan40

> So no one has provided, in text, examples of any of our leaders lying as stupidly or being as mental and unhinged as this guy. Drumpf is by far the worst ever and dangerous as fuck. Way to go cons.


If you like your doctor, you can keep your doctor.

If you like your plan you can keep your plan.

Families will save $2500.00 each.


failed Stimulus,
national debt,
deficits, 
dollar value, 
inflation,
Solyndra,
Solar1,
A123,
Fast & Furious,
GSA,
pipeline,
oil moratorium,
Van Jones,
GDP, 
unemployment,
Federal revenue,
class warfare,
TARP funds,
"shovel ready,"
debt ceiling deal,
obamacare,
IRS targeting.
Benghazi
Probe of AP reporters.

Those took just a minute or two.

----------


## BostonDave

> If you like your doctor, you can keep your doctor.
> 
> If you like your plan you can keep your plan.
> 
> Families will save $2500.00 each.
> 
> 
> failed Stimulus,
> national debt,
> ...


OK, which one of those tore the fabric of reality? Pick one, or two, or any number. Which one of those was just absolutely deranged. Crazy. Go.

----------


## Dan40

bd,

We're sorry that all your lying liberal forums have turned into useless vomitoriums, but that is not going to happen here.

Since 2008 when you idiots elected a stupid un-American incompetent liar, we conservatives have been beating the hell out of you lying liberal idiots.  At the local level, at the state level and at the federal level.  Even the international level.  And not one of you lying liberal idiots is intelligent enough to see that you are losing EVERYWHERE.

So you can prattle your stupid liberal lies here all you wish, and we will laugh at you.

If you enjoy playing the clown, stick around.

----------


## SharetheHedge

> So no one has provided, in text, examples of any of our leaders lying as stupidly or being as mental and unhinged as this guy. Drumpf is by far the worst ever and dangerous as fuck. Way to go cons.


If Trump is mental and unhinged and as "dangerous as f...", how mental and unhinged and dangerous does that make _Kim Jong-un, or ISIS?_

----------


## Dan40

> OK, which one of those tore the fabric of reality? Pick one, or two, or any number. Which one of those was just absolutely deranged. Crazy. Go.


Start with 1, asswipe.

And we will do them all.  Every one was an obama lie AND fuck up.  IF you were intelligent, you'd know that.

And when we finish this list there are HUNDREDS MORE.

----------

NORAD (03-20-2017)

----------


## BostonDave

> bd,
> 
> We're sorry that all your lying liberal forums have turned into useless vomitoriums, but that is not going to happen here.
> 
> Since 2008 when you idiots elected a stupid un-American incompetent liar, we conservatives have been beating the hell out of you lying liberal idiots.  At the local level, at the state level and at the federal level.  Even the international level.  And not one of you lying liberal idiots is intelligent enough to see that you are losing EVERYWHERE.
> 
> So you can prattle your stupid liberal lies here all you wish, and we will laugh at you.
> 
> If you enjoy playing the clown, stick around.


You cannot pick one lie that was divorced from reality? That was mentally deranged? Not ONE?

----------


## Dan40

> You cannot pick one lie that was divorced from reality? That was mentally deranged? Not ONE?


111 posts from you qualify nicely.

Post #185 was too complicated for your IQ point?

----------


## BostonDave

Like and keep your doctor was mentally deranged type of lie? Really? You're not a very honest person are you?

----------


## Dan40

> Like and keep your doctor was mentally deranged type of lie? Really? You're not a very honest person are you?


Keep your doctor was a planned intentional lie by obama.

STUPIDS don't know that but if you had the comprehension to read the ACA you would see that knowing what was in the law made it impossible to speak obama's words without knowing it was a lie.


LIBERALS ARE REALLY STUPID.

----------

BORDLANGCULT (03-18-2017),LongTermGuy (03-18-2017)

----------


## Libhater

> You cannot pick one lie that was divorced from reality? That was mentally deranged? Not ONE?


You've had 111 posts and not thanked once. Seems to me the writing is on the wall. Besides San Fran, Boston comes in second place having almost as many loony leftists aimlessly wondering the streets.

----------

NuYawka (03-18-2017)

----------


## BostonDave

> Keep your doctor was a planned intentional lie by obama.
> 
> STUPIDS don't know that but if you had the comprehension to read the ACA you would see that knowing what was in the law made it impossible to speak obama's words without knowing it was a lie.
> 
> 
> LIBERALS ARE REALLY STUPID.


But it wasn't fucking deranged. Divorced from reality. Crazy. Some people indeed were able to keep their doctors. So factually it wasn't a crazy lie. :"My crowd was bigger" was a crazy deranged divorced from reality lie. We could all SEE that was a lie. He could see that we could all see that it was an obvious lie. Got the gist now? Try again.

----------


## Rutabaga

> OK, which one of those tore the fabric of reality? Pick one, or two, or any number. Which one of those was just absolutely deranged. Crazy. Go.


LOL!

davy!

hey puddinhead!

the most deranged one is YOU!

bless your heart!

 :Smiley20:

----------


## Rutabaga

> But it wasn't fucking deranged. Divorced from reality. Crazy. Some people indeed were able to keep their doctors. So factually it wasn't a crazy lie. :"My crowd was bigger" was a crazy deranged divorced from reality lie. We could all SEE that was a lie. He could see that we could all see that it was an obvious lie. Got the gist now? Try again.


please provide the text, son,,like we all did for you...

 :Thumbsup20:

----------

NuYawka (03-18-2017)

----------


## BostonDave

Didn't you call me a faggot? A couple times? And queer?

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> Didn't you call me a faggot? A couple times? And queer?


 :Stfu:

----------

NuYawka (03-18-2017)

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

*Donna Brazile finally admits she shared debate questions with Clinton. This lying POS lied

multiple times, on camera, just like your hero Obungler, not mention the crooked witch Clinton.*

Donna Brazile finally admits she shared debate questions with Clinton campaign | Washington Examiner

----------

nonsqtr (03-18-2017)

----------


## BostonDave

Still wasn't divorced from reality like "I won by the biggest margin ever". We can SEE that's a lie. He can SEE that WE can see that's a lie. Fucking crazy. Insane.

----------


## NuYawka

> Still wasn't divorced from reality like "I won by the biggest margin ever". We can SEE that's a lie. He can SEE that WE can see that's a lie. Fucking crazy. Insane.


Seriously, you're a complete friggin' idiot (of course, nothing personal, as per Forum rules). 

You're even worse than Puzzling Evidence. At least he changes the topic once in a while (although he also, is a complete friggin' idiot).

----------


## BostonDave

> Seriously, you're a complete friggin' idiot (of course, nothing personal, as per Forum rules). 
> 
> You're even worse than Puzzling Evidence. At least he changes the topic once in a while (although he also, is a complete friggin' idiot).


Simple request. Provide the instance where any one of our prez's or leaders said something demonstrably unhinged the way Drumpf has repeatedly done. You cannot. It appears nobody can. 

I think I'll chalk this up as a win.

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> Simple request. Provide the instance where any one of our prez's or leaders *said something demonstrably unhinged* the way Drumpf has repeatedly done. You cannot. It appears nobody can. 
> 
> I think I'll chalk this up as a win.

----------


## Ginger

> Keep your doctor was a planned intentional lie by obama.





> Some people indeed were able to keep their doctors. So factually it wasn't a crazy lie.


That is so weak.

----------

Dan40 (03-18-2017),LongTermGuy (03-18-2017),MrogersNhood (03-20-2017),Rutabaga (03-18-2017)

----------


## BostonDave

Provide text please. This is an epic FAIL for an entire fucking forum. No one can do it. I'll not respond until there's ONE. A measily fucking ONE poster who can do it. I expect I'll never respond in this one.

----------


## NuYawka

> Simple request. Provide the instance where any one of our prez's or leaders said something demonstrably unhinged the way Drumpf has repeatedly done. You cannot. It appears nobody can. 
> 
> I think I'll chalk this up as a win.





> Provide text please. This is an epic FAIL for an entire fucking forum. No one can do it. I'll not respond until there's ONE. A measily fucking ONE poster who can do it. I expect I'll never respond in this one.


I REPEAT (as it appears that you are most certainly 'visually' DEAF)... 

You are a COMPLETE FRIGGIN' (DAMN/FUCKIN'/WHATEVER) IDIOT. 


































































































































*Nothing personal (as per Forum rules).

----------

Rutabaga (03-18-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Provide text please. This is an epic FAIL for an entire fucking forum. No one can do it. I'll not respond until there's ONE. A measily fucking ONE poster who can do it. I expect I'll never respond in this one.


LOL!

"provide text please"

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Taylor

> bd,
> 
> We're sorry that all your lying liberal forums have turned into useless vomitoriums, but that is not going to happen here.
> 
> Since 2008 when you idiots elected a stupid un-American incompetent liar, we conservatives have been beating the hell out of you lying liberal idiots.  At the local level, at the state level and at the federal level.  Even the international level.  And not one of you lying liberal idiots is intelligent enough to see that you are losing EVERYWHERE.
> 
> So you can prattle your stupid liberal lies here all you wish, and we will laugh at you.
> 
> If you enjoy playing the clown, stick around.





> LOL!
> 
> davy!
> 
> hey puddinhead!
> 
> the most deranged one is YOU!
> 
> bless your heart!





> Seriously, you're a complete friggin' idiot (of course, nothing personal, as per Forum rules). 
> 
> You're even worse than Puzzling Evidence. At least he changes the topic once in a while (although he also, is a complete friggin' idiot).


appreciating me a little more now huh?

----------

MrogersNhood (03-20-2017)

----------


## LongTermGuy

*`Take 5` BREAK:

Hal 9000 `Forum Moderator` VS  Dave:

*

----------


## BostonDave

Yeah, you probably apologize with every post. I don't.

----------


## Taylor

> Yeah, you probably apologize with every post. I don't.


was that directed at me???

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Yeah, you probably apologize with every post. I don't.


No, you just get banned and move on to the next forum on your spam list.

This is probably one of the ones you've survived at, longest.  Proof of that, is you don't even HAVE an Act 2...you keep on repeating your opening lines.

----------

MrogersNhood (03-23-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> appreciating me a little more now huh?


ive always appreciated you..your malleable, not completely molded into a prog mindset...

progressive does NOT always mean progress,,sometimes,,its means just the opposite...

whats right is not always popular
whats popular is not always right

----------


## BostonDave

> was that directed at me???


Yes it was???

----------


## Rutabaga

> Yeah, you probably apologize with every post. I don't.


i dont expect you to apologize for being ignorant..
i blame the prog run schools for that...

you've been mentally crippled...

----------


## Taylor

> Yes it was???


im pretty sure 99% of the people here who are almost all politically polar opposites of me would agree. including the administrators who have given me a pretty healthy infraction history so far.

----------


## Hillofbeans

I think I read somewhere that this is shock and denial behavior, mostly afflicts the ignorant in the Democrat party.

----------

Rutabaga (03-18-2017)

----------


## NuYawka

> appreciating me a little more now huh?


Nope.

----------

LongTermGuy (03-18-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> Nope.


well that didn't quite go the way i thought it would. well then.

----------


## Rutabaga

> im pretty sure 99% of the people here who are almost all politically polar opposites of me would agree. including the administrators who have given me a pretty healthy infraction history so far.


you've been infracted?

say it aint so!

 :Cool20:

----------

Taylor (03-18-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> you've been infracted?
> 
> say it aint so!


its actually been a while now since my last one. seems like they aren't infracting as much as they used to. which is good i guess. atleast for me.

----------


## BostonDave

Ok this is ridiculous. I keep waiting for someone to provide the text of any of our leaders stating something fucking deranged and mental. Drumpf has multiple instances. So I respond when someone provides the text. Until them I won here.

----------


## Hillofbeans

> well that didn't quite go the way i thought it would. well then.


 I'm a little more patient, just keep your eyes open, you will see.

----------


## Rutabaga

> I think I read somewhere that this is shock and denial behavior, mostly afflicts the ignorant in the Democrat party.


first its shock, then denial, {hes not my pres.} then anger, {now} followed by acceptance...

im enjoying the phases as they appear...

----------

Hillofbeans (03-18-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> Ok this is ridiculous. I keep waiting for someone to provide the text of any of our leaders stating something fucking deranged and mental. Drumpf has multiple instances. So I respond when someone provides the text. Until them I won here.


crazy defends crazy. die hard trump supporters would rather go down with the ship.

----------


## Hillofbeans

> Ok this is ridiculous. I keep waiting for someone to provide the text of any of our leaders stating something fucking deranged and mental. Drumpf has multiple instances. So I respond when someone provides the text. Until them I won here.


 No, you are not now or ever was or will be a winner, your mind is not right for it.

----------


## Rutabaga

> Ok this is ridiculous. I keep waiting for someone to provide the text of any of our leaders stating something fucking deranged and mental. Drumpf has multiple instances. So I respond when someone provides the text. Until them I won here.


what text?

please provide the text of the text you are texting about...

----------


## JustPassinThru

> well that didn't quite go the way i thought it would. well then.


The Internet's a tough crowd.

There's no Safe Space here...AOL with its "playpen" model of managed Internet content, disappeared a decade ago.

----------


## Rutabaga

> Ok this is ridiculous. I keep waiting for someone to provide the text of any of our leaders stating something fucking deranged and mental. Drumpf has multiple instances. So I respond when someone provides the text. Until them I won here.


you be da winner!

lets all give davy a gold star!

LOL!

----------

JustPassinThru (03-18-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> crazy defends crazy. die hard trump supporters would rather go down with the ship.


the ships doing fine honey,,better than ever,,now the dems,,they are having a real apoplectic fit...

this too will pass...

----------

NuYawka (03-18-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> you've been infracted?
> 
> Say it aint so!


*
i I WANNA SEE THE VID!*

----------

Rutabaga (03-18-2017)

----------


## LongTermGuy

> im pretty sure 99% of the people here who are almost all politically polar opposites of me would agree. including the administrators who have given me a pretty healthy infraction history so far.


*​Stop complaining little one...your still here...enjoy...and carry on...*

----------


## NuYawka

> Ok this is ridiculous.


I finally, FINALLY agree with you.

----------


## Dan40

> But it wasn't fucking deranged. Divorced from reality. Crazy. Some people indeed were able to keep their doctors. So factually it wasn't a crazy lie. :"My crowd was bigger" was a crazy deranged divorced from reality lie. We could all SEE that was a lie. He could see that we could all see that it was an obvious lie. Got the gist now? Try again.


You post your laughably ignorant opinions like they were facts.  But your woefully misinformed childish opinions are not facts.  They are lies given to you by masters much smarter than you, but that would include everyone.

You think Trump lies, you think Trump is not wise.  This is America, you are allowed to think that, you are allowed to say that as far as the government is concerned.  Congress may make no laws abridging your free speech.  But I'm not congress, I too have free speech and can point out that your posts are stupid and lies.

And the same America that protects your free speech expects you to be a loyal American in defeat, as we conservatives were when when you assholes elected the worst president in the history of the USA.

But liberals are far too ignorant to display any shred of decorum, nor any sign of patriotism.  You ALL are spoiled, WORTHLESS, children wallowing in a lifelong tantrum.

You have absolutely no value to the USA or yourselves.

----------

BobJam (03-22-2017),LongTermGuy (03-18-2017),Rutabaga (03-18-2017)

----------


## SharetheHedge

> Like and keep your doctor was mentally deranged type of lie? Really? You're not a very honest person are you?


No, it was the kind of lie you like - the kind that actually deceives people.

----------


## BostonDave

OK, no one has provided text of any other prez saying anything half as deranged as Drumpf has repeatedly done. I'm still winning.

----------

Jeannie (03-18-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru



----------

NuYawka (03-18-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> OK, no one has provided text of any other prez saying anything half as deranged as Drumpf has repeatedly done. I'm still winning.


please provide text of his talk,,winner... :Headbang:

----------


## Jeannie

Completely agree with you, BostonDave.  The son of a bitch is selling out The United States of America to Russia, and anyone who doesn't see that is as disturbed and desperate as he is. We are the laughingstock of the world.  

No, I'm not going to post links.  You've all seen it.

----------


## Daily Bread

Another lead eater has showed up from the DNC.

----------

JustPassinThru (03-18-2017)

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> Ok this is ridiculous. I keep waiting for someone to *provide the text* of any of our leaders stating something fucking deranged and mental. Drumpf has multiple instances. So I respond when someone provides the text. Until them I won here.


Define "text" please. Until you define text, you are relegated to moron status.

----------

NuYawka (03-19-2017)

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> OK, no one has provided text of any other prez saying anything half as deranged as Drumpf has repeatedly done. I'm still *winning*.

----------


## Katzndogz

Trump is brilliant and proves it every time he flummoxes liberals.

----------

Deno (03-19-2017),LongTermGuy (03-18-2017),Rutabaga (03-19-2017)

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> Completely agree with you, BostonDave.  The son of a bitch is selling out The United States of America to Russia, and anyone who doesn't see that is as disturbed and desperate as he is. We are the laughingstock of the world.  
> 
> No, I'm not going to post links.  You've all seen it.


You are SO misinformed. Your recent hero "sold us out to Russia", FACT!

Read the article or just read the excerpts from the "liberal rag" NY Times article. (*Uranium deal*)
Log In - New York Times

"But the untold story behind that story is one that involves not just the Russian president, but also a former American president and* a woman who would like to be the next one."*

"And shortly after the Russians announced their intention to acquire a  majority stake in Uranium One, *Mr. Clinton received $500,000 for a  Moscow speech from a Russian investment bank* with links to the Kremlin  that was promoting Uranium One stock."

And then there's this. The most corrupt family ever shuts down its money laundering scheme after she loses the election.
Clinton Global Initiative to lay off employees, shut down amid dwindling donations | Fox News

----------

Joe (03-20-2017),LongTermGuy (03-18-2017),Rutabaga (03-19-2017)

----------


## LongTermGuy

> Trump is brilliant and proves it every time he flummoxes liberals.


*Yup....its driving them crazy...making them see and hear things....Truth can be behind any corner...ready to grab them and knock the hell out of them with common sense...wouldn't wanna be a Liberal these days....their time is coming...`as WE.... and Trump and company` grows and get stronger....*

----------


## Jeannie

> You are SO misinformed. Your recent hero "sold us out to Russia", FACT!
> 
> Read the article or just read the excerpts from the "liberal rag" NY Times article. (*Uranium deal*)
> Log In - New York Times
> 
> "But the untold story behind that story is one that involves not just the Russian president, but also a former American president and* a woman who would like to be the next one."*
> 
> "And shortly after the Russians announced their intention to acquire a  majority stake in Uranium One, *Mr. Clinton received $500,000 for a  Moscow speech from a Russian investment bank* with links to the Kremlin  that was promoting Uranium One stock."
> 
> ...


Neither Obama nor the Clintons are my "heroes".  But at what point do we stand up and say NO MORE.  ??

----------


## Katzndogz

Trump is the symbol of what they really hate which are all those millions of deplorables that voted for him.  The rubes, the rednecks, that's who is standing in the way of their utopia.

----------


## LongTermGuy



----------

BORDLANGCULT (03-18-2017)

----------


## LongTermGuy

> Completely agree with you, BostonDave.  The son of a bitch is selling out The United States of America to Russia, and anyone who doesn't see that is as disturbed and desperate as he is. We are the laughingstock of the world.  
> 
> No, I'm not going to post links.  You've all seen it.




*

..You really have no clue of whats going on...You need to get away from the generic  Liberal talking points and learn on your own...

Not meant to be an insult...but just an opinion ....carry on and good luck...

*

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> Neither Obama nor the Clintons are my "heroes".  But at what point do we stand up and say NO MORE.  ??


Good, at least you admit that the Clinton's sold us out for money, something Trump doesn't need. You do know that Trump

has "asked" not to be paid for his position as President? I guess Bernie must be your hero, sorry about that. He's another beauty.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Neither Obama nor the Clintons are my "heroes".  But at what point do we stand up and say NO MORE.  ??


And what do you propose.

----------


## BostonDave

OK, no one has provided text of any other prez saying anything half as deranged as Drumpf has repeatedly done. I'm still winning.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> OK, no one has provided text of any other prez saying anything half as deranged as Drumpf has repeatedly done. I'm still winning.


No you're not.

You're autistic.

What do you propose we do.

----------


## LongTermGuy

*`Barack Obama Says the Dumbest Things He's Ever Said. And Hes Said a Lot of Dumb Things.`*


*ENJOY:

...... To much to list...go to link...* :Yawn: Barack Obama Says the Dumbest Thing He's Ever Said. And Heâs Said a Lot of Dumb Things. | Daily Wire

----------

Joe (03-20-2017),Rutabaga (03-19-2017)

----------


## BostonDave

No text still. I'm still winning.

----------


## NuYawka

> No text still. I'm still winning.

----------

MrogersNhood (03-23-2017)

----------


## BostonDave

No one can provide text of any other leader being so stupid, insane and mental as this guy. I'm still winning.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

UM, OK, I'll be sure to keep this under active consideration.

----------


## memesofine

> If you like your doctor, you can keep your doctor.


That and if you like your insurance you have now you can keep your insurance both won LIE OF Year from Politifact. Isn't it funny they never complained any about that with Obozo or the MILLIONS who lost their insurance because of those Lies? 

snip:
Lie of the Year: 'If you like your health care plan, you can keep it'

We counted dozens of times that President Barack Obama said that if people liked their health plans, they could keep them. It was a catchy political pitch and a chance to calm nerves about his dramatic and complicated plan to bring historic change to Americas health insurance system.
"If you like your health careplan, you can keep it," President Barack Obama said -- many times -- of his landmark new law.

http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-me...-plan-keep-it/

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> No one can provide text of any other leader being so stupid, insane and mental as this guy. I'm still winning.


Okay Boston, here ya go. Just EXACTLY what you asked for. Life changing, mind bending and outright destructive lies from Obama. My comments in red.

From Politifact
*Obama: 'If you like your health care plan, you'll be able to keep your health care plan'*      Here are the 37 instances we could find in which President  Barack Obama or a top administration official said something close to,  “If you like your plan, you can keep your plan,” referring to health  insurance changes under the Affordable Care Act.
  The related fact-check — of Obama’s Nov. 4, 2013, claim that  "what we said was, you can keep (your plan) if it hasn’t changed since  the law passed" — is available here.
*Obama’s comments before the law passed*
  • White House Web page:  "Linda Douglass of the White House Office of Health Reform debunks the  myth that reform will force you out of your current insurance plan or  force you to change doctors. To the contrary, reform will expand your  choices, not eliminate them. " (Spanish-language version.)
  • White House Web page: "If you like your doctor, you can keep your doctor. If you like your health care plan, you can keep your health care plan."
  • President’s weekly address,  June 6, 2009: "If you like the plan you have, you can keep it.  If you  like the doctor you have, you can keep your doctor, too.  The only  change you’ll see are falling costs as our reforms take hold."
  • Town hall in Green Bay, Wis.,  June 11, 2009: "No matter how we reform health care, I intend to keep  this promise:  If you like your doctor, you'll be able to keep your  doctor; if you like your health care plan, you'll be able to keep your  health care plan."
  • Remarks at the American Medical Association,  June 15, 2009: "I know that there are millions of Americans who are  content with their health care coverage — they like their plan and, most  importantly, they value their relationship with their doctor. They  trust you. And that means that no matter how we reform health care, we  will keep this promise to the American people: If you like your doctor,  you will be able to keep your doctor, period. If you like your health  care plan, you'll be able to keep your health care plan, period. No one  will take it away, no matter what."
  • Presidential press conference,  June 23, 2009. "If you like your plan and you like your doctor, you  won't have to do a thing. You keep your plan. You keep your doctor."
  • Rose Garden remarks,  July 15, 2009. "If you like your doctor or health care provider, you  can keep them. If you like your health care plan, you can keep that  too."
  • Remarks at a rally for New Jersey Gov. Jon Corzine,  July 16, 2009: "if you've got health insurance, you like your doctor,  you like your plan — you can keep your doctor, you can keep your plan.   Nobody is talking about taking that away from you."
  • Presidential weekly address,  July 18, 2009: "Michelle and I don’t want anyone telling us who our  family’s doctor should be – and no one should decide that for you  either. Under our proposals, if you like your doctor, you keep your  doctor. If you like your current insurance, you keep that insurance.  Period, end of story."
  • Rose Garden remarks,  July 21, 2009: "If you like your current plan, you will be able to keep  it.  Let me repeat that: If you like your plan, you'll be able to keep  it."
  • Remarks in Shaker Heights, Ohio,  July 23, 2009: "Reform will keep the government out of your health care  decisions, giving you the option to keep your coverage if you're happy  with it."
  • Town hall in Raleigh, N.C.,July  29, 2009: "I have been as clear as I can be. Under the reform I've  proposed, if you like your doctor, you keep your doctor. If you like  your health care plan, you keep your health care plan. These folks need  to stop scaring everybody. Nobody is talking about you forcing … to  change your plans."
  • Presidential weekly address,  Aug. 8, 2009: "Under the reforms we seek, if you like your doctor, you  can keep your doctor. If you like your health care plan, you can keep  your health care plan."
  • Town hall in Portsmouth, N.H.,  Aug. 11, 2009: "Under the reform we're proposing, if you like your  doctor, you can keep your doctor. If you like your health care plan, you  can keep your health care plan."
  • Town hall in Belgrade, Mont.,  Aug. 14, 2009: "If you like your health care plan, you can keep your  health care plan. This is not some government takeover. If you like your  doctor, you can keep seeing your doctor. This is important."
  • Presidential weekly address, Aug. 15, 2009: "No matter what you’ve heard, if you like your doctor or health care plan, you can keep it."
  • Town hall in Grand Junction, Colo.,Aug.  15, 2009: "I just want to be completely clear about this. I keep on  saying this but somehow folks aren't listening — if you like your health  care plan, you keep your health care plan.  Nobody is going to force  you to leave your health care plan.  If you like your doctor, you keep  seeing your doctor."
  • Remarks to Organizing for America, Aug. 20, 2009: *"*No  matter what you've heard, if you like your doctor, you can keep your  doctor under the reform proposals that we've put forward.  If you like  your private health insurance plan, you can keep it."
  • Presidential weekly address, Aug. 22, 2009: "Under the reform we seek, if you like your doctor, you can keep your doctor"

__________________________________________________  _______________________________________________




And here is a list of Promises Broken By Obama. No way is this a complete list . . .only a extreme small list. 


*Promise Broken rulings on  The Obameter* *Eliminate all oil and gas tax loopholes*              	"Eliminating special tax breaks for oil and gas companies: including  repealing special expensing rules, foreign tax credit benefits, and  manufacturing deductions for oil and gas firms."



*Expand the child and dependent care credit*              	Expand and make refundable the child and dependent care credit.



*Require publicly traded financial partnerships to pay the corporate income tax*              	Require publicly traded financial partnerships to pay the corporate income tax.



*Close loopholes in the corporate tax deductibility of CEO pay*              	Congress has set rules regarding the tax deductibility of the salaries  of CEOs, but forms of non-salary compensation have become popular. Obama  would look at revamping definitions of compensation.



*Create a foreclosure prevention fund for homeowners*              	Create a $10 billion fund to help homeowners refinance or sell their  homes. "The Fund will not help speculators, people who bought vacation  homes or people who falsely represented their incomes."



*Provide option for a pre-filled-out tax form*              	Will direct the Internal Revenue Service to "give taxpayers the option  of a pre-filled tax form to verify, sign and return to the IRS or  online. This will eliminate the need for Americans to hire expensive tax  preparers and to gather information that the federal government already  has on file."



*Create a mortgage interest tax credit for non-itemizers*              	Create a refundable tax credit equal to 10 percent of mortgage interest for nonitemizers, up to a maximum credit of $800.



*Require automatic enrollment in 401(k) plans*              	Automatic enrollment in 401(k) plans for workers whose employers offer retirement plans.



*Create a retirement savings tax credit for low incomes*              	A tax credit for retirement savings up to $500 (couples) or $250  (singles). Phases out when incomes exceed $65,000 (couples) or $32,500  (single). Indexed for inflation.



*End income tax for seniors making less than $50,000*             "Will eliminate all income  taxation of seniors making less than $50,000 per year. This will  eliminate taxes for 7 million seniors -- saving them an average of  $1,400 a year-- and will also mean that 27 million seniors will not need  to file an income tax return at all." 


*End no-bid contracts above $25,000*             "Will ensure that federal contracts over $25,000 are competitively bid."



*Create a $60 billion bank to fund roads and bridges*              	"Will address the infrastructure challenge by creating a National  Infrastructure Reinvestment Bank to expand and enhance, not supplant,  existing federal transportation investments. This independent entity  will be directed to invest in our nation's most challenging  transportation infrastructure needs. The Bank will receive an infusion  of federal money, $60 billion over 10 years, to provide financing to  transportation infrastructure projects across the nation. These projects  will create up to two million new direct and indirect jobs and  stimulate approximately $35 billion per year in new economic activity."



Sorry this has taken so much bandwidth @Trinnity but So has this thread.

----------

BORDLANGCULT (03-19-2017),Joe (03-20-2017),MrogersNhood (03-23-2017)

----------


## BostonDave

Are you kidding me? Not one thing I skimmed there that was reality shifting. Not a one. Here's something, pick out your top two. Or three, its up to you. Pick out 3 of your best that can compare to "my crowds were bigger" or "I know more about ISIS than the generals" or "No one has more respect for women than me". All 3 of those demonstrably false. All 3 of those everyone could SEE by casual observance were lies. But he tells them with a straight face. Lies that make him look mentally deranged. 

Is this concept too hard to follow for some? The point is Drumpf tells crazy lies. Lies that are delusional, detached from reality. Lies that anyone can look for themselves are false AS HE TELLS THEM. Just fucking crazy. Is that not clear?

So, provide instances of any of our other leaders telling THOSE type of lies. Lies that are just plain deranged and mental. Go.

----------


## justapirate

> No text still. I'm still winning.



Winning?

----------


## Trinnity

Democrats are habitual liars and crooks.

----------

Rickity Plumber (03-19-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> Democrats are habitual liars and crooks.


so are republicans

----------


## Calypso Jones

> so are republicans


They absolutely are..except they are not as proficient at it as the democrats who, in their defense, have been doing it for a lot longer.

----------

MrogersNhood (03-23-2017),Rutabaga (03-19-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Neither Obama nor the Clintons are my "heroes".  But at what point do we stand up and say NO MORE.  ??


i think the country said just that this past election...

----------

BobJam (03-22-2017),Joe (03-20-2017),justapirate (03-19-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> They absolutely are..except they are not as proficient at it as the democrats who, in their defense, have been doing it for a lot longer.


trump will help with their proficiency

----------


## Rutabaga

> No text still. I'm still winning.


LOL!

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Rutabaga

> so are republicans


well then tay,,wheres that leave us?

----------


## Taylor

> well then tay,,wheres that leave us?


abandon political parties

----------


## Rutabaga

> No one can provide text of any other leader being so stupid, insane and mental as this guy. I'm still winning.


you be da wiener davy!

ALL HAIL DAVY THE WEINER!!! :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Rutabaga

> abandon political parties


ok,,then what?

----------


## Taylor

> ok,,then what?


youll have to wait for the book I'm sorry

----------


## Rutabaga

> They absolutely are..except they are not as proficient at it as the democrats who, in their defense, have been doing it for a lot longer.


i have often wondered why it took the pugs so long to fight fire with fire...

"lie, cheat, steal or kill, no limits, nor justification needed, the end justifies the means"..

prog handbook, chaper 2, page 11, paragraph 5...

----------


## Rutabaga

> youll have to wait for the book I'm sorry


so you have no idea about what you suggested..

see the problem?

----------

NuYawka (03-19-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> so you have no idea about what you suggested..
> 
> see the problem?


the country was founded without parties

----------

MrogersNhood (03-23-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> the country was founded without parties


yes, it was,,,it was also founded without indoor plumbing...

do you think we could do the same today?
[the no parties part]

should we just vote on everything and the majority of votes wins all?

nobody looking out for the 360 millions of citizens too busy earning a living to keep the wolf from the door?

----------

BORDLANGCULT (03-19-2017)

----------


## SharetheHedge

> Neither Obama nor the Clintons are my "heroes".  But at what point do we stand up and say NO MORE.  ??


We already DID. "No more" to the march toward socialism. We elected Trump.

----------

Joe (03-20-2017),Rutabaga (03-19-2017)

----------


## SharetheHedge

> the country was founded without parties


Do you also believe in "resist Socialism/Communism" or is that what you WANT?

----------


## Hollybaere

> Provide text please. This is an epic FAIL for an entire fucking forum. No one can do it. I'll not respond until there's ONE. A measily fucking ONE poster who can do it. I expect I'll never respond in this one.


OK, how about you supplying us with some actual documented proof of your claim about President Trump?? Your snowflaky feelings and ranting isn't proof of anything. I get it. Your feelings are hurt because Lying Hillary didn't win the election. You most likely were raised with the idea that "there are no winners or losers", and were never taught how to handle rejection or failure.

You sound just like Rosie O'Donnel! Are you going to call for Martial Law next?? 

So, I'll be looking forward to seeing your documented proof of your claim that "Our President is a PATHILOGICAL liar!".

In the mean time watch this:

----------

Joe (03-20-2017),LongTermGuy (03-19-2017),Rickity Plumber (03-19-2017),Rutabaga (03-19-2017)

----------


## LongTermGuy

> OK, how about you supplying us with some actual documented proof of your claim about President Trump?? Your snowflaky feelings and ranting isn't proof of anything. I get it. Your feelings are hurt because Lying Hillary didn't win the election. You most likely were raised with the idea that "there are no winners or losers", and were never taught how to handle rejection or failure.
> 
> You sound just like Rosie O'Donnel! Are you going to call for Martial Law next?? 
> 
> So, I'll be looking forward to seeing your documented proof of your claim that "Our President is a PATHILOGICAL liar!".
> 
> In the mean time watch this:


*Get `em Holly!* :Headbang:

----------

Hollybaere (03-20-2017)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> 


Read 'em and weep @BostonDave as you are a LOSING LOSER. You may go and hide your embarrassment in the nearest hole.

----------

Hollybaere (03-20-2017),LongTermGuy (03-20-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> OK, how about you supplying us with some actual documented proof of your claim about President Trump?? Your snowflaky feelings and ranting isn't proof of anything. I get it. Your feelings are hurt because Lying Hillary didn't win the election. You most likely were raised with the idea that "there are no winners or losers", and were never taught how to handle rejection or failure.
> 
> You sound just like Rosie O'Donnel! Are you going to call for Martial Law next?? 
> 
> So, I'll be looking forward to seeing your documented proof of your claim that "Our President is a PATHILOGICAL liar!".
> 
> In the mean time watch this:




uh,,davy cant download videos,,i think its the limits set at the hospital...

----------

Hollybaere (03-20-2017)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> Democrats are habitual liars and crooks.


May I repeat this?


Democrats are habitual liars and crooks.

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

BostonDave, here is your hero. You're welcome.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> so are republicans


The Democrat party platform is a lie.  The political philosophy of Free Shit For All, not only doesn't work - it rapidly devolves into a police state and with piles of bodies in the millions.

The Republican party PLATFORM is reasonably-closely aligned with what made America come to be; made it work; made it wealthy and the last, best place on Earth.  That the party insider-elites have broken faith with the party base, that they are JUST LIKE the Democrat elites...is not the fault of the party or what it stands for.

----------

Hollybaere (03-20-2017)

----------


## BostonDave

Wow. This is a win. Nobody can do it. Drumpf is simply the craziest and nuttiest we've ever had. Not good.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Wow. This is a win. Nobody can do it. Drumpf is simply the craziest and nuttiest we've ever had. Not good.


What do you want to do about it?

That's a simple question.  Why the FUCK won't you answer.

----------

Hollybaere (03-20-2017)

----------


## BostonDave

Want him to leave office. How;'s that?

----------


## Taylor

> Do you also believe in "resist Socialism/Communism" or is that what you WANT?


i think there are parts of communism that are good but im realistic enough to know that a peaceful communistic utopia is mostly fantasy. im more into the different paths of anarchism now.

----------


## Rutabaga

> Wow. This is a win. Nobody can do it. Drumpf is simply the craziest and nuttiest we've ever had. Not good.


where ya been davy?

ready for school?
[did you remember to bring your crayons?

good..lets begin..

trump is spelled "T R U M P"

the same spelling as in "the republicans *trump* the libtards every time"

now spell it with me,,,T R U M P..

good boy davy,, heres your winners badge!

----------

Hollybaere (03-20-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Want him to leave office. How;'s that?


ok,,so ask him...

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Want him to leave office. How;'s that?


Write him a letter, then.

Tell him how mental he is.

I'm sure he'll immediately resign.

So...get to work, 'kay?

----------


## Rutabaga

> i think there are parts of communism that are good but im realistic enough to know that a peaceful communistic utopia is mostly fantasy. im more into the different paths of anarchism now.


honey,,theres only ONE path despite what others have told you...

and that path is not paved with flowers and sunshine..

its paved with dead bodies and blood,,,lottsa blood...

see history...

----------


## Taylor

> honey,,theres only ONE path despite what others have told you...
> 
> and that path is not paved with flowers and sunshine..
> 
> its paved with dead bodies and blood,,,lottsa blood...
> 
> see history...


do you see me calling for war?

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Want him to leave office. How;'s that?


Then Pence is President.

And your handlers will tell you how much to hate HIM...TOO.

Your handlers.  Or, maybe, the government-paid psychiatric nurses in the government hospital where a government judge signed a government order to keep you in, and force you to take lithium.

But, whoever's whispering in your ear, will have the same rote criticism of Pence that they've told you about Trump.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> do you see me calling for war?


Study up on the wars started for Soviet or Maoist expansion.

And before that, the wars started by Herr Hitler.

And look for analyses of why Hitler was so successful.  HINT:  The democracies in Europe, that is, UK, France, Belgium, Austria, Poland...didn't want to fight Hitler or anyone.

THAT is how wars, not only start but escalate.  Passivity and signaled weakness, brings challenges by despots.

----------


## Taylor

> Then Pence is President.
> 
> And your handlers will tell you how much to hate HIM...TOO.
> 
> Your handlers.  Or, maybe, the government-paid psychiatric nurses in the government hospital where a government judge signed a government order to keep you in, and force you to take lithium.
> 
> But, whoever's whispering in your ear, will have the same rote criticism of Pence that they've told you about Trump.


pence would atleast be a very slight upgrade over trump until the next election. at least we wouldnt have to worry about twitter or accusations made out of thin air.

----------


## Taylor

> Study up on the wars started for Soviet or Maoist expansion.
> 
> And before that, the wars started by Herr Hitler.
> 
> And look for analyses of why Hitler was so successful.  HINT:  The democracies in Europe, that is, UK, France, Belgium, Austria, Poland...didn't want to fight Hitler or anyone.
> 
> THAT is how wars, not only start but escalate.  Passivity and signaled weakness, brings challenges by despots.


sorry but what does that have to do with my interest in anarchism? I'm not interested in or wanting soviet style communism or nazi style socialism.

----------


## BostonDave

At least Pence aint fucking crazy as a bedbug.

----------


## keymanjim

> Wow. This is a win. Nobody can do it. Drumpf is simply the craziest and nuttiest we've ever had. Not good.


Man, you haven't been in this much denial since you caught your mother with a St. Bernard and a 5 gallon bucket of peanut butter.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> sorry but what does that have to do with my interest in anarchism? I'm not interested in or wanting soviet style communism or nazi style socialism.


Anarchy doesn't work.  Go in the center of a war zone...that's anarchy.  People will tolerate even the worst tyrannical government to avoid or escape it.

And, as for Communist or neo-Communist expansion or revolution...what YOU want doesn't MATTER, comrade.  If you show you're too weak or too indolent, as a society, to defend yourself...you will be overrun at the first opportunity.

Like Austria and Yugoslavia and Poland were, very quickly.  Austria was a party nation...Vienna was the high life.  But they were too busy drinking, drugging and screwing to worry about that queer former corporal...after all, Hitler is Austrian by birth.  He'll recognize his loyalty to his native land...

Didn't work.  Didn't work with Poland.  Didn't even work when Stalin signed a non-aggression pact with Hitler.  He saw weakness and he reacted as a rabid dog would.

----------


## Taylor

> Anarchy doesn't work.  Go in the center of a war zone...that's anarchy.  People will tolerate even the worst tyrannical government to avoid or escape it.
> 
> And, as for Communist or neo-Communist expansion or revolution...what YOU want doesn't MATTER, comrade.  If you show you're too weak or too indolent, as a society, to defend yourself...you will be overrun at the first opportunity.
> 
> Like Austria and Yugoslavia and Poland were, very quickly.  Austria was a party nation...Vienna was the high life.  But they were too busy drinking, drugging and screwing to worry about that queer former corporal...after all, Hitler is Austrian by birth.  He'll recognize his loyalty to his native land...
> 
> Didn't work.  Didn't work with Poland.  Didn't even work when Stalin signed a non-aggression pact with Hitler.  He saw weakness and he reacted as a rabid dog would.


i still dont know why ur taking my stance to the extreme. i haven't even gone into any sort of detail about my political beliefs and ur talking about neo-communist expansion, austria, and pacts with hitler.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> At least Pence aint fucking crazy as a bedbug.


Who told you that?

EVERYONE who has an R after his name, is RacistSexistBigotedHomophobeCrazyCriminalLiar.  Just as SOON as it becomes important to your handlers to remove them.

So.  You want Trump to quit.  

Why are you making noise, HERE?  Trump isn't here.  Trump doesn't read our posts.

Why don't you take your incisive debating skills someplace where he'll SEE THEM?

Go get a Twitter account.

----------


## hoytmonger

> Anarchy doesn't work.  Go in the center of a war zone...that's anarchy.  People will tolerate even the worst tyrannical government to avoid or escape it.


Your views on anarchy are misguided and erroneous.

You have no clue what anarchy is... it seems you keep parroting the MSM view of it.

----------

Taylor (03-19-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> i still dont know why ur taking my stance to the extreme. i haven't even gone into any sort of detail about my political beliefs and ur talking about neo-communist expansion, austria, and pacts with hitler.


I'm making analogies with the past.

The Austrians, French and Poles and even English, felt JUST LIKE YOU DO.  They didn't want war.

Someone else wanted war, and figured that the people who didn't want war were weak and would quickly surrender.

In the case of Austria, Poland and France, the aggressors were right.  They did surrender.

Know what happened then?

WHAT I AM SAYING, is the SAME damn thing can, and probably WILL, happen here...unless your generation toughens up.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> Your views on anarchy are misguided and erroneous.
> 
> You have no clue what anarchy is... it seems you keep parroting the MSM view of it.


Yeah.  A blast from the past.

Put it in a sock.  Facts are stubborn things; and they are the same now as they were three years ago when you were stamping your foot and asserting how wonderful anarchy is.

----------


## hoytmonger

> Yeah.  A blast from the past.
> 
> Put it in a sock.  Facts are stubborn things; and they are the same now as they were three years ago when you were stamping your foot and asserting how wonderful anarchy is.


Facts ARE stubborn things... unfortunately you don't posses any.

----------


## Rutabaga

> do you see me calling for war?


oh dear!

anarchy is not war,,its winner take all,,its "i got my stuff, you got your stuff, i kill you and take your stuff because theres nobody to stop me...

90's rwanda is a good example of a country w/o a government.,killing just over 1 million people in just under 90 days,,with hoes, machetes and farm implements.neighbors killing neighbors....so is alot of middle eastern hellholes...opposing warlorads killing each other and everyone else who gets in their way...THATS anarchy,,the absence of government...

i dont know what you've been fed,,but history will show you what real anarchy is...

theres only ONE,,its like being just a little pregnant...it just doesnt work that way...

----------

BobJam (03-22-2017),JustPassinThru (03-19-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> pence would atleast be a very slight upgrade over trump until the next election. at least we wouldnt have to worry about twitter or accusations made out of thin air.


you worry about twitter?

 :Geez:

----------

BORDLANGCULT (03-19-2017),NuYawka (03-19-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> At least Pence aint fucking crazy as a bedbug.


i guess you know alot about crazy, eh davy?

----------

BORDLANGCULT (03-19-2017),Hollybaere (03-20-2017)

----------


## hoytmonger

> oh dear!
> 
> anarchy is not war,,its winner take all,,its "i got my stuff, you got your stuff, i kill you and take your stuff because theres nobody to stop me...
> 
> 90's rwanda is a good example of a country w/o a government.,killing just over 1 million people in just under 90 days,,with hoes, machetes and farm implements.neighbors killing neighbors....so is alot of middle eastern hellholes...opposing warlorads killing each other and everyone else who gets in their way...THATS anarchy,,the absence of government...
> 
> i dont know what you've been fed,,but history will show you what real anarchy is...
> 
> theres only ONE,,its like being just a little pregnant...it just doesnt work that way...


The Rwandan genocide was committed by the government.

History will show anarchic societies that lasted upwards of a millennium.

----------


## Taylor

> you worry about twitter?


i worry about one of the worlds most powerful people using it stupidly and embarrassing the country on a near daily basis

----------


## nonsqtr

> do you see me calling for war?


Tay: human beings are alpha predators. We have a built-in method of population control: we kill each other. You should study the bringing of law to the old west. Before the sheriff put on his badge, that was anarchy. Sure, there were a lot of good people, but the men spent all their time sitting at the window with their rifles drawn waiting for the next black hat to ride up, and the women spent a lit of time scared out of their wits and often had to manipulate the men in the most unpalatable of ways.

There has to be a law. Human societies are unstable without it.

And since there has to be law, there must also be government. It's a necessary evil, and ideally it would be carefully controlled to limit its scope and power.

----------

BobJam (03-22-2017),FirstGenCanadian (03-20-2017),Joe (03-20-2017),JustPassinThru (03-20-2017),Rutabaga (03-19-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> The Rwandan genocide was committed by the government.
> 
> History will show anarchic societies that lasted upwards of a millennium.


history will show?

do we have to wait?

do these societies define themselves as anarchists?

----------


## nonsqtr

> history will show?
> 
> do we have to wait?
> 
> do these societies define themselves as anarchists?


"Societies" of ten people or less, maybe.

I dont think history has ever seen an anarchic "society". It would be quite the oxymoron.

----------

Rutabaga (03-19-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

They have a dream; and they're not going to allow facts to interfere with their dream.

They're going to demand the facts COMPLY with their dream.

And the Leftist masterminds will help them along...because THEY know what anarchy IS.

It's an opportunity...a crisis that can be used to impose collectivist totalitarianism.

I don't know why this is so hard for these people to understand.

----------

Rutabaga (03-19-2017)

----------


## hoytmonger

> Tay: human beings are alpha predators. We have a built-in method of population control: we kill each other. You should study the bringing of law to the old west. Before the sheriff put on his badge, that was anarchy. Sure, there were a lot of good people, but the men spent all their time sitting at the window with their rifles drawn waiting for the next black hat to ride up, and the women spent a lit of time scared out of their its and often had to manipulate the men in the most unpalatable of ways.
> 
> There has to be a law. Human societies are unstable without it.
> 
> And since there has to be law, there must also be government. It's a necessary evil, and ideally it would be carefully controlled to limit its scope and power.


If humans were "alpha predators" that kill just for the sake of killing... the human race would be extinct. Most humans, the vast majority, like to avoid conflict. 

The old West wasn't as wild as most people that have grown up on Western movies think, crime rates were far lower per capita than present society. 

Also, no evil is necessary and no necessity is evil.

----------


## hoytmonger

> history will show?
> 
> do we have to wait?
> 
> do these societies define themselves as anarchists?



They didn't define themselves as anarchists since that term had not yet been invented.

----------


## Rutabaga

> i worry about one of the worlds most powerful people using it stupidly and embarrassing the country on a near daily basis


i dont..and ive seen far more of the world, been on it and lived through more than you...

i was just like you when i was your age,,,1960s san francisco,,hippies, free love,,womans rights, carousel ballroom, fillmore east...i partied with carlos santana and smoked pot with the doobie brothers...a staunch democrat,,secure in our beliefs that we knew better, that we could change human nature if only we loved everybody...and i loved more than i can count,,from a street corner of height ashbury, to the meadows of mt. tam..i loved the shit out of many a young hippie chick that wanted nothing more than to "ball"...
they were magical times you had to experience to understand,,never seen before, nor since...


then i grew up...

----------


## Rita Marley

> The Rwandan genocide was committed by the government.
> 
> History will show anarchic societies that lasted upwards of a millennium.


No it wasn't. It was committed against the minority-led Hutu government.

----------


## Taylor

> i dont..and ive seen far more of the world, been on it and lived through more than you...
> 
> i was just like you when i was your age,,,1960s san francisco,,hippies, free love,,womans rights, carousel ballroom, fillmore east...i partied with carlos santana and smoked pot with the doobie brothers...a staunch democrat,,secure in our beliefs that we knew better, that we could change human nature if only we loved everybody...and i loved more than i can count,,from a street corner of height ashbury, to the meadows of mt. tam..i loved the shit out of many a young hippie chick that wanted nothing more than to "ball"...
> they were magical times you had to experience to understand,,never seen before, nor since...
> 
> 
> then i grew up...


you got all that about me based on me being embarrassed for this country because of its ridiculous president and because i also want a live and let live society?

----------


## hoytmonger

> No it wasn't. It was committed against the minority-led Hutu government.


It was committed against the Tutsis by the Hutus.

----------


## SharetheHedge

> i think there are parts of communism that are good but im realistic enough to know that a peaceful communistic utopia is mostly fantasy. im more into the different paths of anarchism now.


But a peaceful anarchist utopia is not fantasy?

----------

Rutabaga (03-19-2017)

----------


## nonsqtr

> Also, no evil is necessary and no necessity is evil.


"Is there a place for the hopeless sinner
Who has hurt all mankind just to save his own"

- Bob Marley

----------


## hoytmonger

> They have a dream; and they're not going to allow facts to interfere with their dream.
> 
> They're going to demand the facts COMPLY with their dream.
> 
> And the Leftist masterminds will help them along...because THEY know what anarchy IS.
> 
> It's an opportunity...a crisis that can be used to impose collectivist totalitarianism.
> 
> I don't know why this is so hard for these people to understand.


All governments eventually end up totalitarian... that's a fact.

----------


## nonsqtr

> you got all that about me based on me being embarrassed for this country because of its ridiculous president and because i also want a live and let live society?


So you're not an anarchist of the window-smashing variety?

I dont want see your breezy blue hair on the Berkeley evening news, Tay.

----------


## Taylor

> So you're not an anarchist of the window-smashing variety?
> 
> I dont want see your breezy blue hair on the Berkeley evening news, Tay.


my blue hair is gone right now as of this past friday. my current avatar was lunch after my hair cut/coloring.

----------


## Rutabaga

> you got all that about me based on me being embarrassed for this country because of its ridiculous president and because i also want a live and let live society?


i got that you, like i was, are miguided..

how you think anarchy=live and let live is beyond my comprehension..

i think you mean "commune" and yes,,i lived on one of those for awhile.
there were hundreds in the area..

they lasted a couple years at best..now,,there are none...

----------


## nonsqtr

> my blue hair is gone right now as of this past friday


Oh. Well, that's not an excuse, right?

Have you read Bakunin?

----------


## Taylor

> Oh. Well, that's not an excuse, right?
> 
> Have you read Bakunin?


no i havent

----------


## nonsqtr

> i got that you, like i was, are miguided..
> 
> how you think anarchy=live and let live is beyond my comprehension..
> 
> i think you mean "commune" and yes,,i lived on one of those for awhile.
> there were hundreds in the area..
> 
> they lasted a couple years at best..now,,there are none...


There's some successful communes up in the pot growing area of Northern California. Two things are true though, they all have a source of income and they all have a means of defense.

The fallacy of anarchy is, the first hungry person who comes along is going to steal your food.

Ask the pot growers, they know all about it.

Even communal societies have forms of government.

----------

Rutabaga (03-19-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> There's some successful communes up in the pot growing area of Northern California. Two things are true though, they all have a source of income and they all have a means of defense.
> 
> The fallacy of anarchy is, the first hungry person who comes along is going to steal your food.
> 
> Ask the pot growers, they know all about it.
> 
> Even communal societies have forms of government.


yes,,eventually they become what they tried to deny..its human nature they try to deny...

----------


## Madison

trumpsmiling2.jpg

Impossible to hate that man! 
And this is one of the Presidents who do love the most USA

----------

Hollybaere (03-20-2017)

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> pence would atleast be a very slight upgrade over trump until the next election. at least we wouldnt have to worry about twitter or *accusations made out of thin air*.


You mean accusations about Trump colluding with the Russians?

----------


## hoytmonger

> There's some successful communes up in the pot growing area of Northern California. Two things are true though, they all have a source of income and they all have a means of defense.
> 
> The fallacy of anarchy is, the first hungry person who comes along is going to steal your food.
> 
> Ask the pot growers, they know all about it.
> 
> Even communal societies have forms of government.


Currently, what keeps a hungry person from stealing your food... or performing a home invasion on your house? The state?

The state doesn't keep people safe.  

Government claims a legitimate monopoly on force. It exists entirely through forcing others to do it's bidding... or it maintains the "legal" authority to infringe on your life, liberty and property. Don't allow the state to confiscate your wealth... go to jail or lose your property. Fight back at the state... go to jail or lose your life.

----------


## NuYawka

> the country was founded without parties






> yes, it was,,,it was also founded without indoor plumbing...


EXCELLENT reply, @Rutabaga... excellent.

----------

Rutabaga (03-19-2017)

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> i worry about one of the worlds most powerful people using it stupidly and embarrassing the country on a near daily basis


Or you could just say stupid shit on another country's soil.

----------

LongTermGuy (03-19-2017),Rutabaga (03-20-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

> you got all that about me based on me being embarrassed for this country because of its ridiculous president and because i also want a live and let live society?


I've seen your posts on sodomite "marriage". How about you prove that you want a live and let live society by letting people who don't want homosexuality smeared in their face live, run their business as they see fit, and not be forced to violate their conscience to satisfy someone else's sexual fetish?

----------

LongTermGuy (03-19-2017),Rutabaga (03-20-2017)

----------


## nonsqtr

> Government claims a legitimate monopoly on force.


Sigh.

Government "claims"?

Well now, that's exactly the problem, isn't it.

Our government can not legitimately "claim" ANYTHING.

It has only the powers that are specifically granted to it BY THE PEOPLE.

The state comes into existence because there are necessary functions that are too big for any one person. Defense is an example.

The state does not claim a monopoly on force. The Second Amendment is an example.

A "wayward" state may do these things, but not a state functioning properly according to our Constitution.

All human societies are not alike. All governments are not alike. Some work, and some dont. Political science is not about manipulating people to get a vote.

The Constutional turf is worth protecting. Otherwise, more will die just to reach the same conclusion.

----------

BobJam (03-22-2017),FirstGenCanadian (03-20-2017),Sled Dog (03-20-2017)

----------


## memesofine

> Stumped?
> 
>   You must be referring to every dumb fucking lying liberal in the nation.
> 
>   YOU lost the House, you lost the Senate, you lost the White House, you lost state Governors, and you lost state legislatures.
> 
>   And not one dumb fucking lying liberal asshole can figure out why.


  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

 They are hopeless and remind me of people belonging to a cult.

----------

Rutabaga (03-20-2017)

----------


## nonsqtr

The Democraps eat shit this morning.

NSA Documents Prove Surveillance of Donald Trump s a war on for your mind!

----------

Joe (03-20-2017),Rutabaga (03-20-2017)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> At least Pence aint fucking crazy as a bedbug.



  @BostonDave has not made any friends yet.

----------


## Knightkore

> See? You did not take the time to contemplate PATHOLOGICAL lying.  We've never had a PATHOLGICAL liar before. We've sunk to our lowest.


Indeed.  You have.  Snowflakes ARE pathological liars.  We got rid of The Hussein.  I thought many promised to leave the country once President Trump took office?  Liar liars pants on fire!

----------

Hollybaere (03-20-2017),Rutabaga (03-20-2017)

----------


## nonsqtr

Comet is testifying this morning.

He better be careful not to perjure himself.

----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017),Rutabaga (03-20-2017)

----------


## bdtex

yes he is.

----------


## Knightkore

> yes he is.


I know you are but.....

----------


## BostonDave

OK, enough pages. No one has given examples of any Dems as low or as crazy as Drumpf. This seems resolved. You cons have sunk lower than anybody ever has in our history. Feel bad for that. This seems resolved here.

----------


## Knightkore

> OK, enough pages. No one has given examples of any Dems as low or as crazy as Drumpf. This seems resolved. You cons have sunk lower than anybody ever has in our history. Feel bad for that. This seems resolved here.


I did you but you dismissed them.....others have but you dismissed them.....one could always give you a mirror.....

----------


## sooda

> I did you but you dismissed them.....others have but you dismissed them.....one could always give you a mirror.....


Trump's approval rating is down to 37 points.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> OK, enough pages. No one has given examples of any Dems as low or as crazy as Drumpf. This seems resolved. You cons have sunk lower than anybody ever has in our history. Feel bad for that. This seems resolved here.


Dems lie simply when they open their mouths. Finished.

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Trump's approval rating is down to 37 points.


I wonder what your approval rating is?

----------

Hollybaere (03-20-2017),NuYawka (03-20-2017)

----------


## BostonDave

> I did you but you dismissed them.....others have but you dismissed them.....one could always give you a mirror.....


Bullshit. The best anybody has done was plunk down some video labeled "Obama lies". IT HAS TO BE TEXT. So far I have won this one. Face it I win. We have sunk to our lowest ever as a nation with this crazy, impulsive, narcissist, corrupt, pathological lying, mental President.

----------


## Knightkore

> Trump's approval rating is down to 37 points.


Still not lower than congress or the media.  Just a reminder.

----------


## Knightkore

> Bullshit. The best anybody has done was plunk down some video labeled "Obama lies". IT HAS TO BE TEXT. So far I have won this one. Face it I win. We have sunk to our lowest ever as a nation with this crazy, impulsive, narcissist, corrupt, pathological lying, mental President.


You win?  How did you win?  This is kind of like The Hussein winning the Nobel Peace Prize?

----------

FirstGenCanadian (03-20-2017),GreenEyedLady (03-20-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> OK, enough pages. No one has given examples of any Dems as low or as crazy as Drumpf. This seems resolved. You cons have sunk lower than anybody ever has in our history. Feel bad for that. This seems resolved here.


LOL!

davy,,you be da wiener!

take a bow and have a cupcake puddinghead!

 :Geez:

----------

Hollybaere (03-20-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Trump's approval rating is down to 37 points.



Among Socialist, Illegal aliens and Muslim sympathizers.  For regular Americans its 75% in favor.

----------

NuYawka (03-20-2017),Rutabaga (03-20-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Who is Drumpf?

----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017)

----------


## BostonDave

Seems like if nothing else you'd grasp it from the context.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Seems like if nothing else you'd grasp it from the context.



Perhaps, this is just because you are an illegal and don't know the correct spelling of Former President for Life Barack Obama?

----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017),Rutabaga (03-20-2017)

----------


## BostonDave

Allah that made not on iota of sense.

----------


## NuYawka

> IT HAS TO BE TEXT.


You've gotten your precious "text", ya friggin jackhammer... almost 400 posts. 

It seems that your problem is that you don't know how to read. It's okay, it's nothing to be ashamed of (actually, it is). 
Maybe you need someone to read the thread to you whilst you suck your thumb?

----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017),Rutabaga (03-20-2017)

----------


## BostonDave

I've won here. I'll check b ack to see somebody supply a Dem sinking as low and as crazy as Drumpf with TEXT entries showing it. It won't happen though. Face it. I've won.

----------


## Knightkore

> Allah that made not on iota of sense.


You an illegal refugee Islamist?

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Allah that made not on iota of sense.



Neither do you

----------


## Knightkore

> I've won here. I'll check b ack to see somebody supply a Dem sinking as low and as crazy as Drumpf with TEXT entries showing it. It won't happen though. Face it. I've won.


FBI Data Dump Shows Clinton is Criminal and Clueless | Observer

This tragicomedy continued with the FBI pressing Hillary on specific  examples of classified information that wound up in her “Unclassified”  emails. She explained her position concisely. As the FBI noted, “Clinton  stated that she did not pay attention to the ‘level’ of classified  information.”
We can safely assume that the FBI agents present gasped at that one, since classification is _all about_ the  level. Simply put, compromising Confidential information will get you a  letter of reprimand, while compromising Top Secret information can  easily get you a trip to the Federal penitentiary. Not to mention that  brave Americans have died to protect Top Secret information.
The  Clinton follies continued, with Hillary’s lawerly position clear:  “Clinton did not recall receiving any emails she thought should not be  on an unclassified system,” the FBI recorded. She even stood her ground  when asked about emails regarding drone strikes—a subject that the CIA  and the Pentagon consider to be highly classified. Indeed, it’s Top  Secret and part of a super-sensitive Special Access Program or SAP.
Not  to Hillary. Such SAP information wound up in her “Unclassified” emails  but Clinton would have none of it. As the FBI noted, “Clinton stated  deliberation over a future drone strike did not give her cause for  concern regarding classification.” This would be stunning news to the  thousands of American military and intelligence personnel who have to  treat such Top Secret SAP information according to the strict rules and  regulations that apply to anybody not named Clinton.
Here Hillary  has confirmed what many have long suspected—that there’s one set of laws  for Clintons and Friends, and a very different set for the rest of us.  Classes on how to handle classified materials—much less actually  following those rules on pain of arrest and prosecution—are for Little  People, not for Clintons and their charmed retinue.
The FBI  inquiry descended into farce. The Bureau’s investigation determined that  hundreds of the emails containing classified information had been sent  by Hillary while she was out of the United States—including in Russia.  Since these were sent on Clinton’s ubiquitous Blackberry, all of those  should now be assumed to be in the hands of foreign intelligence  agencies—particularly the security service of whatever country Hillary  was in when she clicked “open” or “send.”
The FBI could not find  evidence of cyber-tampering with Hillary’s Blackberry, but that’s  irrelevant here. As someone who used to do these things for a living  when I worked for NSA, let me state that it’s easy for any marginally  competent intelligence service to intercept unencrypted (or lightly  encrypted) messages sent to or from a Blackberry. No “hacking” is  required. Such routine intercepts would leave few, if any, traces for  the FBI to find.

Bill Clinton and the Meaning of 

"It depends on what the meaning of the word 'is' is. If the--if he--if  'is' means is and never has been, that is not--that is one thing. If it  means there is none, that was a completely true statement....Now, if  someone had asked me on that day, are you having any kind of sexual  relations with Ms. Lewinsky, that is, asked me a question in the present  tense, I would have said no. And it would have been completely true."

----------

Joe (03-20-2017),Rutabaga (03-20-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

@BostonDave another one for you:

----------


## Rutabaga

> Seems like if nothing else you'd grasp it from the context.


the context?

LOL!

davy,,dont try to look smart,,it aint working..

stay in school lil feller,,one day you might grow up and be social worker..

 :Smiley20:

----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> I've won here. I'll check b ack to see somebody supply a Dem sinking as low and as crazy as Drumpf with TEXT entries showing it. It won't happen though. Face it. I've won.


LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL 

Do you realize everyone here is laughing at you?

----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017),LongTermGuy (03-20-2017),Rutabaga (03-20-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Allah that made not on iota of sense.


well davy,,kinda like allah your posts?

 :Cool20:

----------

Dr. Felix Birdbiter (03-20-2017),LongTermGuy (03-20-2017)

----------


## Katzndogz

> LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL 
> 
> Do you realize everyone here is laughing at you?


As he staggers off muttering " in my opinion, I won."

----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017),LongTermGuy (03-20-2017),Rutabaga (03-20-2017)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> well davy,,kinda like allah your posts?


That was good!!

----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017),Rutabaga (03-20-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> I've won here. I'll check b ack to see somebody supply a Dem sinking as low and as crazy as Drumpf with TEXT entries showing it. It won't happen though. Face it. I've won.


you be da wiener davy!

the grand master in the "special prog" olympics...

i blame the schools...

----------

JustPassinThru (03-20-2017),Knightkore (03-20-2017),LongTermGuy (03-20-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> As he staggers off muttering " in my opinion, I won."


thats what these illiterate progs do,,get crushed, claim victory, then slink away..

"hillary won"!

reality check...

----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL 
> 
> Do you realize everyone here is laughing at you?


here?

i suspect its not just here...

really,,hes typical...

----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017)

----------


## BostonDave

> FBI Data Dump Shows Clinton is Criminal and Clueless | Observer
> 
> This tragicomedy continued with the FBI pressing Hillary on specific  examples of classified information that wound up in her Unclassified  emails. She explained her position concisely. As the FBI noted, Clinton  stated that she did not pay attention to the level of classified  information.
> We can safely assume that the FBI agents present gasped at that one, since classification is _all about_ the  level. Simply put, compromising Confidential information will get you a  letter of reprimand, while compromising Top Secret information can  easily get you a trip to the Federal penitentiary. Not to mention that  brave Americans have died to protect Top Secret information.
> The  Clinton follies continued, with Hillarys lawerly position clear:  Clinton did not recall receiving any emails she thought should not be  on an unclassified system, the FBI recorded. She even stood her ground  when asked about emails regarding drone strikesa subject that the CIA  and the Pentagon consider to be highly classified. Indeed, its Top  Secret and part of a super-sensitive Special Access Program or SAP.
> Not  to Hillary. Such SAP information wound up in her Unclassified emails  but Clinton would have none of it. As the FBI noted, Clinton stated  deliberation over a future drone strike did not give her cause for  concern regarding classification. This would be stunning news to the  thousands of American military and intelligence personnel who have to  treat such Top Secret SAP information according to the strict rules and  regulations that apply to anybody not named Clinton.
> Here Hillary  has confirmed what many have long suspectedthat theres one set of laws  for Clintons and Friends, and a very different set for the rest of us.  Classes on how to handle classified materialsmuch less actually  following those rules on pain of arrest and prosecutionare for Little  People, not for Clintons and their charmed retinue.
> The FBI  inquiry descended into farce. The Bureaus investigation determined that  hundreds of the emails containing classified information had been sent  by Hillary while she was out of the United Statesincluding in Russia.  Since these were sent on Clintons ubiquitous Blackberry, all of those  should now be assumed to be in the hands of foreign intelligence  agenciesparticularly the security service of whatever country Hillary  was in when she clicked open or send.
> The FBI could not find  evidence of cyber-tampering with Hillarys Blackberry, but thats  irrelevant here. As someone who used to do these things for a living  when I worked for NSA, let me state that its easy for any marginally  competent intelligence service to intercept unencrypted (or lightly  encrypted) messages sent to or from a Blackberry. No hacking is  required. Such routine intercepts would leave few, if any, traces for  the FBI to find.
> ...


I'm sorry, but could you point out to me what in that is reality bending? I mean something like someone saying it's raining when you can look out of the window and see it's not raining. The person can see you looking out of the window and is watching you seeing its not raining. But that person still persists that it's raining. Just plain flat out crazy. Unhinged. Wacked out. Mental. Please provide what in that is just plain outright mental?

Face it. Nobody can provide anything remotely as mental as Drumpf.

----------


## Crunch

> thats what these illiterate progs do,,get crushed, claim victory, then slink away..
> 
> "hillary won"!
> 
> reality check...


There is actually a site for deluded liberals that pretends that Hillary actually won.

http://www.hillarybeattrump.org/

I have always considered left wingers to be seriously fucked in the head and this is just one more example of how insane they truly are.

----------

BobJam (03-22-2017),Dan40 (03-20-2017),Rutabaga (03-20-2017),Sled Dog (03-20-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> I'm sorry, but could you point out to me what in that is reality bending? I mean something like someone saying it's raining when you can look out of the window and see it's not raining. The person can see you looking out of the window and is watching you seeing its not raining. But that person still persists that it's raining. Just plain flat out crazy. Unhinged. Wacked out. Mental. Please provide what in that is just plain outright mental?
> 
> Face it. Nobody can provide anything remotely as mental as Drumpf.


The person can see you looking out of the window and is watching you  seeing its not raining. But that person still persists that it's  raining. Just plain flat out crazy. Unhinged. Wacked out. Mental. 



{I know right?}

----------

Crunch (03-20-2017),Rutabaga (03-20-2017)

----------


## BostonDave

Hey did I miss the "Threadban warning" against the guy that called me a faggot and queer? Or how about the one that made some cockamamie statement about my mother a St. Bernard and some peanut butter?

Thats ok, that's how it starts on rightwing forums. Nothing surprising.

----------


## Rutabaga

> Hey did I miss the "Threadban warning" against the guy that called me a faggot and queer? Or how about the one that made some cockamamie statement about my mother a St. Bernard and some peanut butter?
> 
> Thats ok, that's how it starts on rightwing forums. Nothing surprising.


ahhhhhh,,davy,,did you get your feelings hurt?

poor little buttercup,,,

wait! i missed this..


"mother a St. Bernard and some peanut butter?"

LOL!

why do you hate peanut butter?


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017)

----------


## BostonDave

I knew it would happen, predicted it would happen. And predict more. That's one way to always win an argument by censoring the person winning the argument.

----------


## Rutabaga

> I knew it would happen, predicted it would happen. And predict more. That's one way to always win an argument by censoring the person winning the argument.


you da wiener davy!

dont you ever get tired of looking stupid?

 :Thinking:

----------


## Crunch

> Hey did I miss the "Threadban warning" against the guy that called me a faggot and queer? Or how about the one that made some cockamamie statement about my mother a St. Bernard and some peanut butter?
> 
> Thats ok, that's how it starts on rightwing forums. Nothing surprising.


Here is your bridge. Crawl back under it.

----------


## BostonDave

This right here is proof Drumpf is nuts. Comey is saying NO intelligence agencies have found his phones were "tapp" [sic]. Yet he persists. Nothing is lower than we've done here in our history.

----------


## Rutabaga

> I knew it would happen, predicted it would happen. And predict more. That's one way to always win an argument by censoring the person winning the argument.


typical prog mentality,,always the perpetual victim...you wont find a safe space here davy, nor can you hide behind prog mods...

we require intelligent give and take on factual information.

when you refuse to supply either,,your ass is reduced to sport..

you lack both the intelligence and facts in all your "posts"...

dont shoot the messenger,,try harder...

----------

FirstGenCanadian (03-20-2017),Knightkore (03-20-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> This right here is proof Drumpf is nuts. Comey is saying NO intelligence agencies have found his phones were "tapp" [sic]. Yet he persists. Nothing is lower than we've done here in our history.


comey...

 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 


you cant see the forest through the trees...

----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017)

----------


## BostonDave

> comey...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you cant see the forest through the trees...


Something wrong with Comey? Spit it out.

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

Trump is smarter than any Prog on this board.  He's got his evidence, and he will supply it to the people that matter.  Congress.

Typical dem logic [sic].  They believe if it's not on the Commie News Network, it's not real.  Hint: this is called Propaganda.  

Its Congress that matters here, not the MSM.

----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017),Rutabaga (03-20-2017)

----------


## BostonDave

He's got evidence that no intelligence service has???

----------


## sooda

> Trump is smarter than any Prog on this board.  He's got his evidence, and he will supply it to the people that matter.  Congress.
> 
> Typical dem logic [sic].  They believe if it's not on the Commie News Network, it's not real.  Hint: this is called Propaganda.  
> 
> Its Congress that matters here, not the MSM.


Trump has the evidence? I can't wait.

----------


## sooda

> He's got evidence that no intelligence service has???


Exactly.. All the intelligence services are in on it.   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Rutabaga

> Something wrong with Comey? Spit it out.


his involvement with protecting the clintons goes back 20 years..From criminal investigations into bank looting and fraud in the Clinton Whitewater scandal over 20 years ago, to bribery relating to the pardon of convicted criminal Marc Rich 10 years later, to Hillary’s email scandal where she sacrificed access to the nation’s top secret intelligence apparently to protect disclosure of payoffs to the Clinton Family Foundation, Comey has been centrally involved in investigations of both Clintons deciding not to prosecute.The principle that emerges from that history is the same as was established during the attempted impeachment of President Clinton: establishment Democrats, like the Clintons, are above the law. Comey is an establishment Republican enabler of that breakdown of the rule of law. The breakdown has expanded over the last 8 years to exempt repeated lawbreakers in Obama’s increasingly lawless Administration from legal sanction, including President Obama himself.
Yet there was a silver lining this time in Comey’s latest decision and explanation regarding his non-prosecution of Hillary. Comey did not exonerate Hillary. Rather, he recounted numerous actions and statements by her that highlighted her dereliction of duty as Secretary of State, and that made clear she did violate the law.


https://townhall.com/columnists/peterferrara/2016/07/29/the-silver-lining-in-comeys-decision-not-to-indict-hillary-n2199695

----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> He's got evidence that no intelligence service has???


no,, davy,,just some they dont think he has...

good grief...

----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017)

----------


## BostonDave

> his involvement with protecting the clintons goes back 20 years..From criminal investigations into bank looting and fraud in the Clinton Whitewater scandal over 20 years ago, to bribery relating to the pardon of convicted criminal Marc Rich 10 years later, to Hillary’s email scandal where she sacrificed access to the nation’s top secret intelligence apparently to protect disclosure of payoffs to the Clinton Family Foundation, Comey has been centrally involved in investigations of both Clintons deciding not to prosecute.The principle that emerges from that history is the same as was established during the attempted impeachment of President Clinton: establishment Democrats, like the Clintons, are above the law. Comey is an establishment Republican enabler of that breakdown of the rule of law. The breakdown has expanded over the last 8 years to exempt repeated lawbreakers in Obama’s increasingly lawless Administration from legal sanction, including President Obama himself.
> Yet there was a silver lining this time in Comey’s latest decision and explanation regarding his non-prosecution of Hillary. Comey did not exonerate Hillary. Rather, he recounted numerous actions and statements by her that highlighted her dereliction of duty as Secretary of State, and that made clear she did violate the law.
> 
> 
> https://townhall.com/columnists/peterferrara/2016/07/29/the-silver-lining-in-comeys-decision-not-to-indict-hillary-n2199695


OK, NSA Rogers is sitting right next to him. Is the NSA in on it too?

----------


## Crunch



----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017),Rutabaga (03-20-2017)

----------


## Hollybaere

> Bullshit. The best anybody has done was plunk down some video labeled "Obama lies". IT HAS TO BE TEXT. So far I have won this one. Face it I win. We have sunk to our lowest ever as a nation with this crazy, impulsive, narcissist, corrupt, pathological lying, mental President.


Face it! You haven't "won" anything!! Where is your documented proof that President Trump is "crazy, impulsive, narcissist, corrupt, pathological lying, and mental"?? 

So you think you just make stupid mindless accusations and claims, then just walk away, ignore, or cherry pick those you can answer to?? You come here and step on toes and necks, drop your crap, without any proof whatsoever?? 

Let's see it! Show us your documented, unequivocal proof!

Or ignore me again and prove you are just another loud mouth, mindless, Liberal twit!!

----------

Crunch (03-20-2017),Knightkore (03-20-2017),Rutabaga (03-20-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> OK, NSA Rogers is sitting right next to him. Is the NSA in on it too?


what?

you dont read TEXT do you...

----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017)

----------


## BostonDave

> Face it! You haven't "won" anything!! Where is your documented proof that President Trump is "crazy, impulsive, narcissist, corrupt, pathological lying, and mental"?? 
> 
> So you think you just make stupid mindless accusations and claims, then just walk away, ignore, or cherry pick those you can answer to?? You come here and step on toes and necks, drop your crap, without any proof whatsoever?? 
> 
> Let's see it! Show us your documented, unequivocal proof!
> 
> Or ignore me again and prove you are just another loud mouth, mindless, Liberal twit!!


We're living it right now in real time. No evidence of phone tapp [sic] yet he persists. Fucking MENTAL! Now provide text of any Dem being as mental as that.

----------


## BostonDave

> what?
> 
> you dont read TEXT do you...


Yes I do. Now answer the question. Is NSA Rogers in on it too?

----------


## Rutabaga

> We're living it right now in real time. No evidence of phone tapp [sic] yet he persists. Fucking MENTAL! Now provide text of any Dem being as mental as that.


LOL!

back to stupid eh davy?

i see a pattern forming here my boy...

----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Yes I do. Now answer the question. Is NSA Rogers in on it too?


ask comey..

better yet,,prove hes not..either way,,you trying to redirect away from comey wont happen davy...

homie dont play dat... :Thumbsup20:

----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017)

----------


## BostonDave

> ask comey..
> 
> better yet,,prove hes not..either way,,you trying to redirect away from comey wont happen davy...
> 
> homie dont play dat...


Interesting. You can't answer. Last time, is NSA Rogers in on your grand conspiracy too?

----------


## Rutabaga

> We're living it right now in real time. No evidence of phone tapp [sic] yet he persists. Fucking MENTAL! *Now provide text of any Dem being as mental as that.*


*
*
you provide all the proof needed..in every post...

you=posts=dem=mental..

see how easy that was?

 :Smiley20:

----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Interesting. You can't answer. Last time, is NSA Rogers in on your grand conspiracy too?


comey is,,and wheres theres smoke theres fire...

----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017)

----------


## tiny1

> OK, enough pages. No one has given examples of any Dems as low or as crazy as Drumpf. This seems resolved. You cons have sunk lower than anybody ever has in our history. Feel bad for that. This seems resolved here.


I revel in the Lake of SnoFlake tears, and bask in the glow of their exploding brains.
No one gives you examples, because we think you are a big Joke.  Why waste time and energy to prove something to a hack, who spews nonsensical opinions and lies?  
We have not sunk at all, kid.
Nope, we do not feel bad.  You can thank US for saving America, later.

----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> I revel in the Lake of SnoFlake tears, and bask in the glow of their exploding brains.
> No one gives you examples, because we think you are a big Joke.  Why waste time and energy to prove something to a hack, who spews nonsensical opinions and lies?  
> We have not sunk at all, kid.
> Nope, we do not feel bad.  You can thank US for saving America, later.


many hve provided the TEXT he has required..hes too stupid to read them...

now hes nothing more than a chewtoy...

----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017)

----------


## BostonDave

You apparently think the FBI, DOJ AND NSA are all in on a grand conspiracy. There's no real nut like a conspiracy nut. That's a fact jack.

----------


## Rutabaga

> You apparently think the FBI, DOJ AND NSA are all in on a grand conspiracy. There's no real nut like a conspiracy nut. That's a fact jack.


and you dont think for yourself at all..another fact davy... :Thumbsup20:

----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017)

----------


## tiny1

> Bullshit. The best anybody has done was plunk down some video labeled "Obama lies". IT HAS TO BE TEXT. So far I have won this one. Face it I win. We have sunk to our lowest ever as a nation with this crazy, impulsive, narcissist, corrupt, pathological lying, mental President.


What a maroon.
SO, you come here, make stupid assertions, challenge us to present you info, and then limit the ways we respond?  No way, Jose.
Won?  Who is in the White House causing you to "Lose Your Mind"?  I'd say that you lose, no matter what.  You picked the wrong horse, Duckey.
The more they rail against the duly elected POTUS, the more I laugh and ridicule.

----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017),Rutabaga (03-20-2017)

----------


## NORAD

> What the fuck does that even mean???


It means he can't understand a youtube video???

----------

Rutabaga (03-20-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> It means he can't understand a youtube video???


it means hes just another ignorant prog....soon to be forgotten...

----------


## Knightkore



----------

NORAD (03-20-2017)

----------


## sooda

> You apparently think the FBI, DOJ AND NSA are all in on a grand conspiracy. There's no real nut like a conspiracy nut. That's a fact jack.


*Donald Trump Exposed As A Hopeless Conspiracy Theorist By Basically Everyone Who Matters*


*Kellyanne Conway claimed the president had more information than the rest of us on wiretapping. He doesn’t.*


*Video and tweets at the link.*


*Donald Trump Exposed As A Hopeless Conspiracy Theorist By Basically Everyone Who Matters | The Huffington Post*

----------


## Knightkore

> *Donald Trump Exposed As A Hopeless Conspiracy Theorist By Basically Everyone Who Matters*
> 
> 
> *Kellyanne Conway claimed the president had more information than the rest of us on wiretapping. He doesn’t.*
> 
> 
> *Video and tweets at the link.*
> 
> 
> *Donald Trump Exposed As A Hopeless Conspiracy Theorist By Basically Everyone Who Matters | The Huffington Post*


There is a reason why they call it the HuffPo.....they huff some major drugs over there and come out with their own conspiracy leftist lies.....most of the time proven to be lies.....

----------

GreenEyedLady (03-20-2017),LongTermGuy (03-20-2017),MrogersNhood (03-20-2017),NORAD (03-20-2017),Rutabaga (03-20-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> *Donald Trump Exposed As A Hopeless Conspiracy Theorist By Basically Everyone Who Matters*
> 
> 
> *Kellyanne Conway claimed the president had more information than the rest of us on wiretapping. He doesnt.*
> 
> 
> *Video and tweets at the link.*
> 
> 
> *Donald Trump Exposed As A Hopeless Conspiracy Theorist By Basically Everyone Who Matters | The Huffington Post*



you take the huffington post seriously?

seriously?

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017),NORAD (03-20-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> 


i remember davy and goliiath...


"awwww daaaaavy"


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> you take the huffington post seriously?
> 
> seriously?




{A rare picture of @sooda?}

----------

LongTermGuy (03-20-2017),Rutabaga (03-20-2017)

----------


## Ginger

> LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL 
> 
> Do you realize everyone here is laughing at you?


Of course not. He thinks he won something. He doesn't understand where he is at all.

----------

FirstGenCanadian (03-20-2017),Knightkore (03-20-2017),LongTermGuy (03-20-2017),Rutabaga (03-20-2017)

----------


## Ginger

> I knew it would happen, predicted it would happen. And predict more. That's one way to always win an argument by censoring the person winning the argument.


While you're busy winning the internet, we're recovering America. Stay busy, my friend.

Hey, look here  :Sign16: 



 @BostonDave

----------

FirstGenCanadian (03-20-2017),Knightkore (03-20-2017),Rutabaga (03-20-2017)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

The loony left forgot that nearly 5 months ago, there was HUGE outcry that Donald Trump couldn't keep secrets.  So for the last month the biggest secret, that all the loony left are bashing their heads into the wall over, basically nullifies yet another MSM propagandist lie, that you all believed, from the propaganda masters of CNN, Huffington Post, ABC, MSNBC, CBS, BBC, RT, Reuters, CBC, Global, National Post, and the list goes on and on.

----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017),Rutabaga (03-20-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> While you're busy winning the internet, we're recovering America. Stay busy, my friend.
> 
> Hey, look here 
> 
> 
> 
>  @BostonDave



ohhhhhhh,,,its shiny!!!!

----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> Of course not. He thinks he won something. He doesn't understand where he is at all.


Oh, he did...Trojan Condom is the corporate sponsor of the award....

----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017)

----------


## Ginger

> We're living it right now in real time. No evidence of phone tapp [sic] yet he persists. Fucking MENTAL! Now provide text of any Dem being as mental as that.


Better than that. Here's one on film so there's no wiggling out of it.




Want more? I've got Hillary and Hank Johnson. I can do this all day.

----------

Dan40 (03-20-2017),Knightkore (03-20-2017),Rutabaga (03-20-2017)

----------


## LongTermGuy

> Of course not. He thinks he won something. He doesn't understand where he is at all.

----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017),Rutabaga (03-20-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> The loony left forgot that nearly 5 months ago, there was HUGE outcry that Donald Trump couldn't keep secrets.  So for the last month the biggest secret, that all the loony left are bashing their heads into the wall over, basically nullifies yet another MSM propagandist lie, that you all believed, from the propaganda masters of CNN, Huffington Post, ABC, MSNBC, CBS, BBC, RT, Reuters, CBC, Global, National Post, and the list goes on and on.


funny thing,,all those same idiots listed claimed trumps tax returns would expose that he cheated on his taxes...

even better,,now that they stole them and made them public,,its only made them look like the losers we have always known them to be..

and yet from the progs...crickets... :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

FirstGenCanadian (03-20-2017),Knightkore (03-20-2017),LongTermGuy (03-20-2017)

----------


## Ginger

HuffPo   :Rofl:

----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017),Rutabaga (03-20-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Better than that. Here's one on film so there's no wiggling out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want more? I've got Hillary and Hank Johnson. I can do this all day.


poor davy dont do videos,,funny thing,,he dont do text either,,,nor logic, context, science or history...

davy dont do shit but run his mouth...

----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017),LongTermGuy (03-20-2017)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> funny thing,,all those same idiots listed claimed trumps tax returns would expose that he cheated on his taxes...
> 
> even better,,now that they stole them and made them public,,its only made them look like the losers we have always known them to be..
> 
> and yet from the progs...crickets...


Because the idiots who follow, trained not to think or remember.  Just feel.

----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017),LongTermGuy (03-20-2017),Rutabaga (03-20-2017)

----------


## LongTermGuy

> Because the idiots who follow, trained not to think or remember.  Just feel.


*

And...yes... they always follow...and dont learn from the past... more will come as their madness intensifies 
*

----------

FirstGenCanadian (03-20-2017),Knightkore (03-20-2017),Rutabaga (03-20-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> *
> 
> And...yes... they always follow...and dont learn from the past... more will come as their madness intensifies 
> *



im counting on it... :Thumbsup20:

----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017),LongTermGuy (03-20-2017)

----------


## Dan40

> Better than that. Here's one on film so there's no wiggling out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want more? I've got Hillary and Hank Johnson. I can do this all day.


We have known for years, decades, that Democrats are elected by their rabid base, THE STUPIDS.

Has there ever been any reason to imagine that THE STUPIDS would or could elect intelligent people?


Many of the Democrats, Pelosi, Waters, Cummings, Feinstein, Johnson and more are

CRIMINALLY IGNORANT, and the rest are simply CRIMINALS.

----------

Knightkore (03-20-2017),LongTermGuy (03-20-2017),Rutabaga (03-20-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> We have known for years, decades, that Democrats are elected by their rabid base, THE STUPIDS.
> 
> Has there ever been any reason to imagine that THE STUPIDS would or could elect intelligent people?
> 
> 
> Many of the Democrats, Pelosi, Waters, Cummings, Feinstein, Johnson and more are
> 
> CRIMINALLY IGNORANT, and the rest are simply CRIMINALS.


yes,,the stupid in the prog party runs deep... :Geez:

----------

Dan40 (03-20-2017),Knightkore (03-20-2017),LongTermGuy (03-20-2017)

----------


## LongTermGuy

> yes,,the stupid in the prog party runs deep...

----------

BORDLANGCULT (03-20-2017),Knightkore (03-20-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> I've seen your posts on sodomite "marriage". How about you prove that you want a live and let live society by letting people who don't want homosexuality smeared in their face live, run their business as they see fit, and not be forced to violate their conscience to satisfy someone else's sexual fetish?


if youve seen my posts then you would have seen me say so many times now that i dont think bakers should be forced to make a cake. so basically ur just bullshitting and trying to make a baseless point.

----------


## Rutabaga

> if youve seen my posts then you would have seen me say so many times now that i dont think bakers should be forced to make a cake. so basically ur just bullshitting and trying to make a baseless point.


do you think its ok to discriminate based on gender, race?

----------


## nonsqtr

> do you think its ok to discriminate based on gender, race?


That's kind of an unfair question in context, isn't it?

Adhering to religious boundaries is not the same as discrimination.

----------


## jet57

> if youve seen my posts then you would have seen me say so many times now that i dont think bakers should be forced to make a cake. so basically ur just bullshitting and trying to make a baseless point.


Should oil changers be forced to change oil?

----------


## Midgardian

> Should oil changers be forced to change oil?


Should liberals be forced to sell Swiss cheese? Both are full of holes.

----------

Northern Rivers (03-20-2017)

----------


## jet57

> Should liberals be forced to sell Swiss cheese? Both are full of holes.


So blacks should not have been allowed to sit at lunch counters then...

Interesting.

----------


## Rutabaga

> Should oil changers be forced to change oil?


what rights are given via the bill of rights?






c/p

----------


## Rutabaga

> So blacks should not have been allowed to sit at lunch counters then...
> 
> Interesting.


what rights are given via the bill of rights?



c/p

----------


## Rutabaga

> That's kind of an unfair question in context, isn't it?
> 
> Adhering to religious boundaries is not the same as discrimination.


im referring to affirmative action...

----------


## Rutabaga

> So blacks should not have been allowed to sit at lunch counters then...
> 
> Interesting.


LOL!

yes,,thats what he was saying..

 :Geez:

----------


## BostonDave

I was going to tantalize you cons with the ONE instance, ONE, where a Dem said something that was simply detached from reality. Just looney toons. The ONLY TIME THAT I CAN THINK OF that a Dem said something absolutely mental, crazy. 

One poster got it. Hank Johnson stating Guam might tip over if too many people moved to one side of it was demented. THATS THE ONLY ONE.

Compare and contrast that to Drumpf's almost half dozen demented statements and actions. This one where he goes against ALL intelligence and sticking with his wire tapp allegation is demented. It seems that he knows more about religion than the Pope, more about ISIS than the generals, more abiout law than all the judges, more about intelligence than ALL the intelligence agencies. He is fucking mental.

So, anyone think of any other instances of a Dem saying or doing something demented? "You can keep your doctor" was not demented. Drumpf is divorced from reality. he is mentally unstable and mentally imbalanced for real.

----------


## Rutabaga

> I was going to tantalize you cons with the ONE instance, ONE, where a Dem said something that was simply detached from reality. Just looney toons. The ONLY TIME THAT I CAN THINK OF that a Dem said something absolutely mental, crazy. 
> 
> One poster got it. Hank Johnson stating Guam might tip over if too many people moved to one side of it was demented. THATS THE ONLY ONE.
> 
> Compare and contrast that to Drumpf's almost half dozen demented statements and actions. This one where he goes against ALL intelligence and sticking with his wire tapp allegation is demented. It seems that he knows more about religion than the Pope, more about ISIS than the generals, more abiout law than all the judges, more about intelligence than ALL the intelligence agencies. He is fucking mental.
> 
> So, anyone think of any other instances of a Dem saying or doing something demented? "You can keep your doctor" was not demented. Drumpf is divorced from reality. he is mentally unstable and mentally imbalanced for real.



you say stupid, demented, illogical and bizarre things heres constantly davy...

you're just to stupid to recognize that..

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Dan40

Obama visited 57 states and still had one to go.

Obama was proud of the INTER-continental railroad.

Obama was sad because he could not speak Austrian to the people of Austria.

----------

BORDLANGCULT (03-20-2017),Rutabaga (03-20-2017)

----------


## BostonDave

> Obama visited 57 states and still had one to go.
> 
> Obama was proud of the INTER-continental railroad.
> 
> Obama was sad because he could not speak Austrian to the people of Austria.


None of that is demented. Divorced from reality. It says more about you that you think Obama thinks there's 57 states. You look stupid.

----------


## BostonDave

So far only ONE submitted. Some obscure Georgia Rep saying Guam will tip over. Compared to half a dozen by Drumpf, "my crowd was bigger" when we can all see with our own eyes that it wasn't. That's demented and divorced from reality.

C;mon, anyone? ANYONE???

----------


## Rutabaga

> None of that is demented. Divorced from reality. It says more about you that you think Obama thinks there's 57 states. You look stupid.


LOL!

take a poll davy boy,,,


who looks more stupid?

you, or a box of rocks?

i'll go with you..

thats 1 for you... :Smiley20:

----------


## Rutabaga

> So far only ONE submitted. Some obscure Georgia Rep saying Guam will tip over. Compared to half a dozen by Drumpf, "my crowd was bigger" when we can all see with our own eyes that it wasn't. That's demented and divorced from reality.
> 
> C;mon, anyone? ANYONE???


divorced from reality.

thinking others will play your game..

next... :Headbang:

----------


## BostonDave

So far ONE has been submitted that qualifies. ONE. A measily ONE by an obscure Rep from Georgia. Compared to half a dozen by our PRESIDENT. Any more coming anytime soon?

I'll check back. Perhaps someone can submit at least TWO. A measily TWO.

----------


## Rutabaga

> So far ONE has been submitted that qualifies. ONE. A measily ONE by an obscure Rep from Georgia. Compared to half a dozen by our PRESIDENT. Any more coming anytime soon?
> 
> I'll check back. Perhaps someone can submit at least TWO. A measily TWO.


so far,,you still look dumber than a box of rocks...

thats now 2 for you... :Headbang:

----------

nonsqtr (03-20-2017)

----------


## BORDLANGCULT



----------

Rutabaga (03-20-2017)

----------


## nonsqtr

> so far,,you still look dumber than a box of rocks...
> 
> thats now 2 for you...


Absolutely. Dave is some dumbass kid posting from mommy's basement, who's so full of himself he doesnt even realize he's just a dumbass kid posting from mommy's basement.

I put him on ignore a long time ago. I have no use for liberals who come on the forum to derail threads and commandeer bandwidth.

Y'all are way too patient with this clown. Just ignore him and let the thread die. He's not worth all this effort.

----------

JustPassinThru (03-20-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> Should oil changers be forced to change oil?


if they own the business no. if they just work there then they do what their boss says.

----------

Northern Rivers (03-20-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> do you think its ok to discriminate based on gender, race?


no i don't think it's "ok"

----------

Northern Rivers (03-20-2017),Rutabaga (03-20-2017)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> appreciating me a little more now huh?


At least it's apparent you read, process, and can carry on a conversation. This guy repeats 5 things and that's all he has.

----------

Rutabaga (03-20-2017)

----------


## LongTermGuy

> appreciating me a little more now huh?


*

sometimes...but dont let it give you a fat head...and you get all cocky and stuff...* :Smiley20: 


 :Thumbsup20:

----------


## MrogersNhood

> So far ONE has been submitted that qualifies. ONE. A measily ONE by an obscure Rep from Georgia. Compared to half a dozen by our PRESIDENT. Any more coming anytime soon?
> 
> I'll check back. Perhaps someone can submit at least TWO. A measily TWO.


If you weren't so hilariously mentally challenged, faggot; This thread would never have made it this far because your OP is total garbage. Are you a licensed psychoanalyst?

No? Then your opinion doesn't count and you provide no proof of anyone that does supporting your theory. OP FAIL.

----------

Rutabaga (03-20-2017)

----------


## BostonDave

All it takes is for someone, anyone, or any combination of people to provide a Dem or Dems doing or saying something insane. Literally insane. So far we have ONE. I have a half dozen by Drumpf. 

I'm still waiting.

----------


## Rutabaga

> no i don't think it's "ok"


i agree,,affirmative action is not right..add that to the list of injustices in your sig line as its effected millions of boys,,even your dad, boyfriend and every white male you know...60 years of discrimination, sexism, racism and misandry all brought to us by the same party that fought to keep their slaves,,brought us the jim crow laws, fought against the passage of the emancipation proclamation, fought against the passage of the civil rights act founded the klu klux klan and fights now to undermine everything the republicans have done to make this the greatest nation in the history of the world..the republicans the creators of the "underground railroad" that smuggled slaves north to freedom...

its been the democrats all along..

history,,its a beautiful thing if you only take the time to find out for yourself...

you align with a monster...

----------


## Rutabaga

> All it takes is for someone, anyone, or any combination of people to provide a Dem or Dems doing or saying something insane. Literally insane. So far we have ONE. I have a half dozen by Drumpf. 
> 
> I'm still waiting.


they supported both bills wife and obobo, thats pretty fucking insane..

LOL!

poor davy,,things just aren't going your way...

----------


## Rutabaga

> If you weren't so hilariously mentally challenged, faggot; This thread would never have made it this far because your OP is total garbage. Are you a licensed psychoanalyst?
> 
> No? Then your opinion doesn't count and you provide no proof of anyone that does supporting your theory. OP FAIL.


ohhhhhhh!

davy doesnt like th "f" word...nor st. bernards or peanut butter...

 :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Northern Rivers

> All it takes is for someone, anyone, or any combination of people to provide a Dem or Dems doing or saying something insane. Literally insane. So far we have ONE. I have a half dozen by Drumpf. 
> 
> I'm still waiting.


Did the DNC kill off Sanders by giving Hillary debate questions? Did Podesta rat-bag, Hillary? If you can answer "yes"...than you have the mindset of the DNC...against their own demographics.

So...you feel they left the Republicans alone??? I don't. Nobody does. Let's see how this rolls down the road.

But...you already have shown...many times...our President in the pejorative...each...and every post with the "Drumpf" moniker. So, we know you are trolling this site just to show the members that you have the skinny on everything. Basically, you are an uncouth lout.

Truth be told...he's accomplished more in his life than you will ever do.

Still...keep the expletives coming. It's more reason to be thankful your side of politics has been more than decimated.....

----------

Rutabaga (03-20-2017)

----------


## MrogersNhood

> All it takes is for someone, anyone, or any combination of people to provide a Dem or Dems doing or saying something insane. Literally insane. So far we have ONE. I have a half dozen by Drumpf. 
> 
> I'm still waiting.


"This isn't rocket science here." -- Tom Daschle, U.S. senator from South Dakota, denouncing spending on space-based missile defense

“Don’t let anybody tell you that it’s corporations and businesses that create jobs.” –Hillary Clinton


^Totally detached from reality.

----------

LongTermGuy (03-20-2017),Rutabaga (03-20-2017)

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> All it takes is for someone, anyone, or any combination of people to provide a Dem or Dems doing or saying something insane. Literally insane. So far we have ONE. I have a half dozen by Drumpf. 
> 
> I'm still waiting.

----------

LongTermGuy (03-20-2017),Rutabaga (03-20-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> if they own the business no. if they just work there then they do what their boss says.


Ah.

So it's okay when a bakery owner says "no, I won't" to fags wanting them to participate in their sham marriage.

Good for you.  Didn't think you had it in you.

====
Edit:

I see where later on you really did agree with the above.

We'll make a real American out of you yet, young lady.

----------


## Sled Dog

> no i don't think it's "ok"


Of course it's okay.

Their body, their choice, right?

----------


## Rutabaga

> All it takes is for someone, anyone, or any combination of people to provide a Dem or Dems doing or saying something insane. Literally insane. So far we have ONE. I have a half dozen by Drumpf. 
> 
> I'm still waiting.


here davy,,this demorat politician is pretty insane,,she thought she could steal from a childrens charity,,now she faces 357 years in prison...sounds alot like hillary come to think of it..

----------

BORDLANGCULT (03-20-2017),Northern Rivers (03-21-2017)

----------


## Sled Dog

> Trump's approval rating is down to 37 points.


Stop polling moose limbs and Rodents.

 Nobody cares about their FEELINGS.

----------

BORDLANGCULT (03-20-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

> So blacks should not have been allowed to sit at lunch counters then...
> 
> Interesting.


You said it. Must be the KKK in you. The Klan is a Democratic Party organization. A Grand Dragon endorsed Hillary for President. Hillary herself is an admirer of Robert "KKK" Byrd.

----------

Rutabaga (03-20-2017)

----------


## LongTermGuy

> Trump's approval rating is down to 37 points.


*"Fake News Obama High Approval rating - Donald Trump Low approval rating"*

*So funny how Liberals have Learned `NOTHING` from their own Fake Polls usage...Americans are on to you!

**Limbaugh on Trump Falling Approval Rating: Fake News, Fake Polls*

Limbaugh on Trump Falling Approval Rating:  - Breitbart

----------

BORDLANGCULT (03-20-2017)

----------


## NuYawka

> All it takes is for someone, anyone, or any combination of people to provide a Dem or Dems doing or saying something insane. Literally insane. So far we have ONE. I have a half dozen by Drumpf. 
> 
> I'm still waiting.


Every post of yours here is "insane. Literally insane."

----------


## Midgardian

> Ah.
> 
> So it's okay when a bakery owner says "no, I won't" to fags wanting them to participate in their sham marriage.
> 
> Good for you.  Didn't think you had it in you.


There is hope for her yet. Give her time, she will eventually become a decent Republican.

----------

Rutabaga (03-20-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> You said it. Must be the KKK in you. The Klan is a Democratic Party organization. A Grand Dragon endorsed Hillary for President. Hillary herself is an admirer of Robert "KKK" Byrd.


byrds of a feather flock together... :Thumbsup20:

----------


## JustPassinThru

> All governments eventually end up totalitarian... that's a fact.


All societies collapse...that's a fact, too.

EVERY ONE, except the modern ones which haven't - yet.  And some of them have.

So...should we just jettison society?  Live like spear-chuckers with penis gourds?

----------

MrogersNhood (03-23-2017),Rutabaga (03-21-2017)

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> Better than that. Here's one on film so there's no wiggling out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Want more? I've got Hillary and Hank Johnson. I can do this all day.

----------


## Sled Dog

> There is a reason why they call it the HuffPo.....they huff some major drugs over there and come out with their own conspiracy leftist lies.....most of the time proven to be lies.....


I heard it was "Huff Poo", as in they're smoking some major SHIT.

----------


## Sled Dog

> That's kind of an unfair question in context, isn't it?
> 
> Adhering to religious boundaries is not the same as discrimination.


Yes it is.

"Discrimation" means nothing more than making a choice.

It's the adjective that give it um...color?

----------


## Sled Dog

> So blacks should not have been allowed to sit at lunch counters then...
> 
> Interesting.


The LAW forbade the serving of blacks at those restaurants.

Many of them would have loved to collected negro greens.    You could say, if they did that, that they colored those greens...

Yeah, well....anyway...

If someone owns a restaurant and wanted to turn away business, guess what?  It's HIS business, not yours.  HE gets to make the choices about how it's run, not you.   HE gets to lose money or gain it by HIS choices.  You don't get a say, because what's his is his, not yours.

That's how real America works.

What you are doing is blaming LAWS passed by RODENTS to established state-sanctioned racism in violation of the Equal Protection Clause of the 14th Amendment.

Rodents have always been the home of racism in the US, and that hasn't changed since before the Revolution.

----------

BORDLANGCULT (03-20-2017)

----------


## jet57

> if they own the business no. if they just work there then they do what their boss says.


So, do you believe in discrimination then?

----------


## Midgardian

> So, do you believe in discrimination then?


You would prefer another person be president besides Trump, no?

That is discrimination.

How about that? You are a hater and a bigot, by your own definitions.

Discrimination is hateful and bigoted, you lefties always say, but you yourselves discriminate every day.

So, it is not about "discrimination", it is about whether the choices one makes are met with approval by liberals, isn't it?

What you lefties mean by "hate speech" is that you don't agree with the speech you want to squash.

----------

Canadianeye (03-21-2017)

----------


## Roadmaster

> So, do you believe in discrimination then?


I do, won't accept evil as normal. I don't love everything.

----------

Midgardian (03-21-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> Ah.
> 
> So it's okay when a bakery owner says "no, I won't" to fags wanting them to participate in their sham marriage.
> 
> Good for you.  Didn't think you had it in you.
> 
> ====
> Edit:
> 
> ...


don't confuse me saying its "ok" with me agreeing with it or liking it. i think bigots who refuse to make a cake for a gay couple deserve all the negative publicity and labels they get. my point is that if its their business then technically i think they should be able to refuse service for any reason. my side hope is that their discriminatory choice hurts their business. same would go for a place that would refuse to sell me something because I'm a girl. they can do it but i would try my best to organize the biggest shame and exposure campaign against them that i could. i'd rather the bigots in business, like bakers who won't bake a cake for people, to be exposed for what they are.

----------


## Taylor

> Of course it's okay.
> 
> Their body, their choice, right?


whatever is happening inside my body is only my business and whatever doctor i let into my business.

----------


## Taylor

> So, do you believe in discrimination then?


i believe in letting bigots and racists freely expose their discrimination so that i and millions of others know who is shit and who is not.

----------


## memesofine

> OK, enough pages. No one has given examples of any Dems as low or as crazy as Drumpf. This seems resolved. You cons have sunk lower than anybody ever has in our history. Feel bad for that. This seems resolved here.


You are a typical lib/leftie. rude and nasty. I posted about that thug Obama winning lie of the year. now sit down. You just want to stir the chit pot not debate anything.

----------

nonsqtr (03-21-2017)

----------


## memesofine

> i believe in letting bigots and racists freely expose their discrimination so that i and millions of others know who is shit and who is not.


good gawd you are a saint I suppose? You have a nasty chip on your shoulder that doesn't make you a very appealing person. you need to learn to live in a mixed society full of bigots and racist in all races of people, color of skin, political affiliation which in my years I've seen it's the liberal/Democrats who are the racist and bigots.

----------


## sooda

> i believe in letting bigots and racists freely expose their discrimination so that i and millions of others know who is shit and who is not.


Absolutely.. let those stupid, cruel remarks stand and hang in the air like a bad smell.

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> All it takes is for someone, anyone, or any combination of people to provide a Dem or Dems doing or saying something insane. Literally insane. So far we have ONE. I have a half dozen by Drumpf. 
> 
> I'm still waiting.


Who is Drumpf?

----------


## Taylor

> good gawd you are a saint I suppose? You have a nasty chip on your shoulder that doesn't make you a very appealing person. you need to learn to live in a mixed society full of bigots and racist in all races of people, color of skin, political affiliation which in my years I've seen it's the liberal/Democrats who are the racist and bigots.


seriously dude you could atleast make an effort to not contradict yourself. I'm supposed to learn to live with racists and bigots even though i clearly want them to be as free as possible in order to expose and publicize their racism and bigotry for us all to see so that we can as individuals can freely choose not to associate with them but yet you go out of ur way to denounce liberals and democrats on here and in ur avatar while lecturing me about accepting people?

----------


## memesofine

> Absolutely.. let those stupid, cruel remarks stand and hang in the air like a bad smell.


lol, OMG

----------


## Taylor

> Who is Drumpf?


trumps last name before Ellis island

----------


## memesofine

> seriously dude you could atleast make an effort to not contradict yourself. I'm supposed to learn to live with racists and bigots even though i clearly want them to be as free as possible in order to expose and publicize their racism and bigotry for us all to see so that we can as individuals can freely choose not to associate with them but yet you go out of ur way to denounce liberals and democrats on here and in ur avatar while lecturing me about accepting people?


listen up little one I am not a dude. I am a 62 old woman who has seen and lived through more life and politics than you. so knock off you rudeness and learn some manners

----------

Crunch (03-21-2017)

----------


## BostonDave

Ok checked. No one made the attempt to show any Dem crazier or more mental or lower than Drumpf. You cons simply cannot complain about dishonesty, corruption or lying ever again. Drumpf is the worst.

He's even added MORE. He piles it on. The idiot is LIVE TWEETING during the House hearing!!! Can you dig that??? Again, live tweeting during the congressional hearing investigating him. And he's saying the FBI and NSA have confirmed Russia did not influence any votes. Comey said no such thing. 

AND we have him all of a sudden throwing Manafort and Flynn WAY under the bus. All of a sudden Flynn was just a "volunteer". We SAW HIM on Drumpf's left shoulder constantly. And Manafort had some minor role for some short time. HE WAS THE FUCKING CHAIRMAN AND CEO OF THE DRUMPF CAMPAIGN!!!!!!!

This is nuts. Case closed. Drumpf is the worst ever, mental, crazy, insane, thanks to cons. This is a wrap.

----------


## Taylor

> listen up little one I am not a dude. I am a 62 old woman who has seen and lived through more life and politics than you. so knock off you rudeness and learn some manners


oh bite me. you go out of ur way to insult me and then you expect me to respect you? Bullshit

----------


## memesofine

> oh bite me. you go out of ur way to insult me and then you expect me to respect you? Bullshit


I didn't insult you.  I was giving you some gentle advice of what I saw of you. You are the one who took it as an insult. that's another of your problems, you can't handle what others see you as. that's your problem little girl. you need to grow up

----------


## Taylor

> I didn't insult you.  I was giving you some gentle advice of what I saw of you. You are the one who took it as an insult. that's another of your problems, you can't handle what others see you as. that's your problem little girl. you need to grow up


dementia must be setting in for you. ur advice sux. next time if you want to have a conversation try not making it personal from the start.

----------


## MrMike

> oh bite me. you go out of ur way to insult me and then you expect me to respect you? Bullshit


bangs...

----------

Taylor (03-21-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> bangs...


yeh my bangs are back

----------


## BostonDave

> yeh my bangs are back


Hey would it be too much to ask in having you stop facilitating the hijacking of my thread? Is there some other place you can have your little tittle tattle back and forth prattle do you think?

----------


## Taylor

> Hey would it be too much to ask in having you stop facilitating the hijacking of my thread? Is there some other place you can have your little tittle tattle back and forth prattle do you think?


lol

----------

nonsqtr (03-21-2017)

----------


## memesofine

> Ok checked. No one made the attempt to show any Dem crazier or more mental or lower than Drumpf. You cons simply cannot complain about dishonesty, corruption or lying ever again. Drumpf is the worst.
> 
>  He's even added MORE. He piles it on. The idiot is LIVE TWEETING during the House hearing!!! Can you dig that??? Again, live tweeting during the congressional hearing investigating him. And he's saying the FBI and NSA have confirmed Russia did not influence any votes. Comey said no such thing. 
> 
>  AND we have him all of a sudden throwing Manafort and Flynn WAY under the bus. All of a sudden Flynn was just a "volunteer". We SAW HIM on Drumpf's left shoulder constantly. And Manafort had some minor role for some short time. HE WAS THE FUCKING CHAIRMAN AND CEO OF THE DRUMPF CAMPAIGN!!!!!!!
> 
>  This is nuts. *Case closed. Drumpf is the worst ever, mental, crazy, insane,* thanks to cons. This is a wrap.


well we are glad you convinced no one of this but yourself. thank gawd it's a wrap :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## BostonDave

> lol


Really. You got any opinion about anything the thread is about?

----------


## BostonDave

> well we are glad you convinced no one of this but yourself. thank gawd it's a wrap


No rebuttal. No real attempts at rebuttal. By any reasonable measure thats a win.

----------


## Taylor

> Really. You got any opinion about anything the thread is about?


i agree with the stuff ur saying about trump. it's 50 pages now though. what else are you expecting to be said

----------

Knightkore (03-21-2017)

----------


## memesofine

> No rebuttal. No real attempts at rebuttal. By any reasonable measure thats a win.


no sense in it. you just ignore it anyway

----------


## memesofine



----------

Hollybaere (03-21-2017),Knightkore (03-21-2017)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

.image.jpg

----------

Knightkore (03-21-2017),MrogersNhood (03-23-2017)

----------


## tiny1

> You cannot pick one lie that was divorced from reality? That was mentally deranged? Not ONE?


Hey, genius.  Reality is "The Truth".  If you lie at all, it is divorced from reality. 
Let me paint the liberal kid a picture.
I say, "The sky is green."
Reality says, it is blue.
My lie is obvious and divorced from reality.

So, the fact, and I do mean fact, that Obozo, and Democrats in general, lie almost constantly.  It is like it is a prerequisite for becoming a liberal.  Nevertheless, your party is the party of liars.
Trump is better than you party's last 4 Presidents.  You butt hurt liberals, by trying to obstruct this administration, prove to all America, you have no interest in the betterment of our country, nor its inhabitants, but rather your interests are selfish, and your motive is too.
Shut up, sit down, and  let us save America for all Americans.

----------

Knightkore (03-21-2017)

----------


## Hollybaere

> We're living it right now in real time. No evidence of phone tapp [sic] yet he persists. Fucking MENTAL! Now provide text of any Dem being as mental as that.


This is not documented proof of anything. This is just the ranting and raving of a demented little snowflake who didn't get his way. 

 :Lame:

----------

Knightkore (03-21-2017),memesofine (03-21-2017),MrogersNhood (03-23-2017),nonsqtr (03-21-2017)

----------


## nonsqtr

> whatever is happening inside my body is only my business and whatever doctor i let into my business.


Nope.

Include whatever MAN you let into your business.

That thing growing inside you does not "belong" to you.

It is not "your" property. Someone else has an interest in it too.

You made your choice when you helped create the baby.

If you kill it, there are both interpersonal and societal considerations.

----------


## nonsqtr

> You are a typical lib/leftie. rude and nasty. I posted about that thug Obama winning lie of the year. now sit down. You just want to stir the chit pot not debate anything.


I told you, just ignore him. He's not here for debate.

----------


## nonsqtr

> Ok checked. No one made the attempt to show any Dem crazier or more mental or lower than Drumpf. You cons simply cannot complain about dishonesty, corruption or lying ever again. Drumpf is the worst.
> 
> He's even added MORE. He piles it on. The idiot is LIVE TWEETING during the House hearing!!! Can you dig that??? Again, live tweeting during the congressional hearing investigating him. And he's saying the FBI and NSA have confirmed Russia did not influence any votes. Comey said no such thing. 
> 
> AND we have him all of a sudden throwing Manafort and Flynn WAY under the bus. All of a sudden Flynn was just a "volunteer". We SAW HIM on Drumpf's left shoulder constantly. And Manafort had some minor role for some short time. HE WAS THE FUCKING CHAIRMAN AND CEO OF THE DRUMPF CAMPAIGN!!!!!!!
> 
> This is nuts. Case closed. Drumpf is the worst ever, mental, crazy, insane, thanks to cons. This is a wrap.


Good. Go away.

----------

Crunch (03-21-2017),JustPassinThru (03-21-2017),LongTermGuy (03-21-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> Nope.
> 
> Include whatever MAN you let into your business.
> 
> That thing growing inside you does not "belong" to you.
> 
> It is not "your" property. Someone else has an interest in it too.
> 
> You made your choice when you helped create the baby.
> ...


why should socieity know what I do in my personal time or at my doctors office

----------


## Crunch

> Good. Go away.

----------

Knightkore (03-21-2017),LongTermGuy (03-21-2017)

----------


## nonsqtr

> why should socieity know what I do in my personal time or at my doctors office


John Gotti said the same thing about "his" business.

Point: it's not YOUR baby. You do not have exclusive jurisdiction over it.

----------

Knightkore (03-21-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> John Gotti said the same thing about "his" business.
> 
> Point: it's not YOUR baby. You do not have exclusive jurisdiction over it.


do you consider birth control to be wrong?

----------


## Crunch

> why should socieity know what I do in my personal time or at my doctors office


If society is forced to pay for it, then they should know what is going on and be included in the decision.

You want freedom of choice, fine. Pay for it out of your own pocket and keep your hand out of mine.

----------

BORDLANGCULT (03-21-2017),Knightkore (03-21-2017),NuYawka (03-22-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> If society is forced to pay for it, then they should know what is going on and be included in the decision.
> 
> You want freedom of choice, fine. Pay for it out of your own pocket and keep your hand out of mine.


that's fine with me. Id rather have choice than planned parenthood

----------


## nonsqtr

> do you consider birth control to be wrong?


Not at all. I think it's an excellent idea. Much better than killing living beings.

----------

JustPassinThru (03-21-2017),Knightkore (03-21-2017)

----------


## nonsqtr

> that's fine with me. Id rather have choice than planned parenthood


I could see taking a morning-after pill in an emergency.

But aborting at five months for anything other than life threatening medical reasons is a crime, in my view.

----------

Knightkore (03-21-2017)

----------


## Knightkore

> why should socieity know what I do in my personal time or at my doctors office


That's a GREAT question actually.  So why don't those who believe in abortion keep their privacy rather than parade it around?

----------


## iceberg

> Take the time to examine what "pathological lying" involves. It's nothing like your usual lying. It's actually a mental disorder. Our President is mental and this indicates it. Most people will lie to cover something up. A pathological liar lies for no discernable reason. A pathological liar will lie about something that's obviously false. A pathological liar will tell you it's raining outside when both of you are standing in front of a window and both of you can look out and both of you can see it's not raining. A pathological liar will look at you looking out the window seeing that it's not raining and have no particular feelings one way or another. A pathological liar will pass a lie detector with no problem.
> 
> This is the lowest we have ever sunk. Thank you cons. You should not feel good about this for at least a hundred different reasons. Just a few involve our children watching our president be mental and be a bold bald-faced pathological liar. Or our allies who canot trust what our President says. Or even US for fucks sake not being able to believe a fucking word he says and lets hope we're not placed into the position where we need him to tell us the truth about something critical.
> 
> Cons have sunk us lower than we have ever been as a nation. Way to go.


build a bridge.

get over it.

----------

Hollybaere (03-21-2017),Knightkore (03-21-2017),Rickity Plumber (03-21-2017)

----------


## memesofine

Speaking of mental disorders. I just posted on that in a new thread. check it out you'll be surprised at who has the mental disorder and how they project what they have onto others.  :Thumbsup20: 

http://thepoliticsforums.com/threads...=1#post1369682

----------

Knightkore (03-21-2017),Rutabaga (03-21-2017)

----------


## Ginger

> here davy,,this demorat politician is pretty insane,,she thought she could steal from a childrens charity,,now she faces 357 years in prison...sounds alot like hillary come to think of it..


I remember reading about Corrinne Brown. I'm starting a thread on this, @Rutabaga. Thanks for the reminder about this nasty thieving democrat bitch.

----------

Knightkore (03-21-2017),Rutabaga (03-21-2017)

----------


## JustPassinThru

> why should socieity know what I do in my personal time or at my doctors office


Good question.

Why did liberals make it so physicians now ask HOW MANY GUNS are in my home?

Why is THAT okay?

----------

Rutabaga (03-21-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> Good question.
> 
> Why did liberals make it so physicians now ask HOW MANY GUNS are in my home?
> 
> Why is THAT okay?


i don't know. I don't think that should matter in a doctors office

----------


## Rutabaga

> i don't know. I don't think that should matter in a doctors office


yes,,and race gender should not matter when deciding who gets into medical school either..

but it does...

----------


## JustPassinThru

But it does; and that is what happens when you give government the power.

ALWAYS.

When government allows you do destroy a neonatal infant for your convenience, it will eventually allow someone ELSE to destroy YOU for HIS convenience.

----------

Rutabaga (03-21-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

> i don't know. I don't think that should matter in a doctors office


Keep it up miss, you are sounding more conservative every day.

----------


## Taylor

> Keep it up miss, you are sounding more conservative every day.


i don't see that as a conservative or liberal thing. to me it just has nothing to do with why I'd be at the doctor unless i shot myself

----------


## Rutabaga

> i don't see that as a conservative or liberal thing. to me it just has nothing to do with why I'd be at the doctor unless i shot myself



but its the liberals who demanded it..

see?

so that makes it a liberal thing..

like affirmative action,,it was the liberals that demanded it..

that makes it a liberal thing...

----------

JustPassinThru (03-21-2017),LongTermGuy (03-21-2017),Midgardian (03-21-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> but its the liberals who demanded it..
> 
> see?
> 
> so that makes it a liberal thing..
> 
> like affirmative action,,it was the liberals that demanded it..
> 
> that makes it a liberal thing...


i guess i don't see it in such a black or white way

----------


## nonsqtr

Government intrusion into personal healthcare is definitely a liberal thing.

----------


## BostonDave

> i guess i don't see it in such a black or white way


Didn't I ask you nicely? I am waiting for someone to rebut but you keep helping to hijack. Start your own thread about whatever.

----------


## Rutabaga

> i guess i don't see it in such a black or white way


but it IS black and white!

the pugs [republicans] fought AGAINST BOTH MANDATES.

the progs [democrats] FOUNDED BOTH MANDATES..

if thats not clearly an indication of which party is responsible for BOTH actions, i dont know what else could convince you...

----------


## Taylor

> Didn't I ask you nicely? I am waiting for someone to rebut but you keep helping to hijack. Start your own thread about whatever.


fuck off

----------

Knightkore (03-21-2017),MrogersNhood (03-23-2017),nonsqtr (03-21-2017),NuYawka (03-22-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> but it IS black and white!
> 
> the pugs [republicans] fought AGAINST BOTH MANDATES.
> 
> the progs [democrats] FOUNDED BOTH MANDATES..
> 
> if thats not clearly an indication of which party is responsible for BOTH actions, i dont know what else could convince you...


I'm not associated with either party in charge that passes those mandates

----------

Knightkore (03-21-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Didn't I ask you nicely? I am waiting for someone to rebut but you keep helping to hijack. Start your own thread about whatever.


LOL!

whats the matter cupcake?

tay getting to you?

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Hollybaere (03-21-2017),Knightkore (03-21-2017),MrogersNhood (03-23-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> I'm not associated with either party in charge that passes those mandates


the feminists are

the sjw's are

the climate change junkies are

the race pimps are

in fact,,just saying your not associated tells me you must reject the democrats and their agendas..

you cant claim ignorance forever,,eventually,,you will have to choose...or let others choose for you...

----------


## Midgardian

> i guess i don't see it in such a black or white way


Well, it certainly wasn't conservatives that mandated
that doctors ask those kinds of questions. I'm just saying that you hold many conservative stances on the issues. At some point the conservative stances may outweigh the liberal ones, and you will wake up one day and find out that you have been a conservative all along but didn't know it.

----------

Rutabaga (03-21-2017)

----------


## Dan40

> I'm not associated with either party in charge that passes those mandates


Neither am I.  I've been an Independent since I was your age or younger.

That is not an excuse for you to not be aware of what is going on around you.

You BACK liberal ideas that have never worked and never will work.


You want a live and let live society.  That is exactly what conservatives would like, but we are aware enough to know that is not possible.  Never will be.

----------

Rutabaga (03-21-2017)

----------


## BostonDave

> fuck off


Interesting.

----------


## nonsqtr

> Well, it certainly wasn't conservatives that mandated
> that doctors ask those kinds of questions. I'm just saying that you hold many conservative stances on the issues. At some point the conservative stances may outweigh the liberal ones, and you will wake up one day and find out that you have been a conservative all along but didn't know it.


Libertarian to conservative is a natural transition.

I'm not sure about anarchist to conservative,maybe it would go "through" libertarian at some point.

----------

Knightkore (03-21-2017)

----------


## tiny1

> Good question.
> 
> Why did liberals make it so physicians now ask HOW MANY GUNS are in my home?
> 
> Why is THAT okay?


 It isn't, and I would tell my doctor to cram it.  Any doctor that asks me that, will cease to be ,my Doctor, immediately, if not sooner.

----------

Knightkore (03-21-2017),LongTermGuy (03-21-2017),nonsqtr (03-21-2017),Rutabaga (03-21-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Neither am I.  I've been an Independent since I was your age or younger.
> 
> That is not an excuse for you to not be aware of what is going on around you.
> 
> You BACK liberal ideas that have never worked and never will work.
> 
> 
> You want a live and let live society.  That is exactly what conservatives would like, but we are aware enough to know that is not possible.  Never will be.



thanks,,you said it better than i...

i just want to be left alone..to live my life as i like..but progs keep bringing their shit to my door via regulations, taxes, insanity..

----------

Knightkore (03-21-2017),nonsqtr (03-21-2017)

----------


## Dan40

> Libertarian to conservative is a natural transition.
> 
> I'm not sure about anarchist to conservative,maybe it would go "through" libertarian at some point.


The transition is from anarchist to babbling idiot.

----------

Knightkore (03-21-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> It isn't, and I would tell my doctor to cram it.  Any doctor that asks me that, will cease to be ,my Doctor, immediately, if not sooner.


well its the same thing as when "pollsters" call and ask how many guns are in the household..

now i know many, many gun owners,,and not ONE of them will tell some yahoo on the phone, if or how many of anything they have,,ESPECIALLY guns...

it aint nobodies business but their own...

----------

Knightkore (03-21-2017)

----------


## nonsqtr

> well its the same thing as when "pollsters" call and ask how many guns are in the household..
> 
> now i know many, many gun owners,,and not ONE of them will tell some yahoo on the phone, if or how many of anything they have,,ESPECIALLY guns...
> 
> it aint nobodies business but their own...


Plus, whatever I said yesterday may not apply today.

Yesterday we were living in a Constitutional republic.

Today the liberals get to DECLARE it's okay to put a grown man in my 9 year old daughter's bathroom.

Well... No. Nuh-uh. Not okay.

I feel the need to protect my daughter against male predators. With deadly force if necessary. I reserve that right unto myself as her parent and guardian and the person responsible for her safety.

----------

Knightkore (03-21-2017),Rutabaga (03-21-2017)

----------


## Taylor

> Interesting.


i know, right?

----------

Knightkore (03-21-2017)

----------


## nonsqtr

> i know, right?


 :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

 :Headbang:

----------

Knightkore (03-21-2017)

----------


## nonsqtr

Good old Democrats.

Now they're even pissing off the anarchists.

Life is good.  :Wink:

----------

Knightkore (03-21-2017),LongTermGuy (03-21-2017),Rutabaga (03-21-2017)

----------


## Hollybaere

> Interesting.


What's "interesting" is that you continue to ignore my challenge to you. 

Where is your documented proof of your claim about President Trump?? Or are you just another loud-mouth con-artist?? 

Im going for con-artist.

----------

LongTermGuy (03-21-2017),MrogersNhood (03-23-2017),Rutabaga (03-21-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

:Smiley ROFLMAO: 


> Good old Democrats.
> 
> Now they're even pissing off the anarchists.
> 
> Life is good.

----------


## Rutabaga

> What's "interesting" is that you continue to ignore my challenge to you. 
> 
> Where is your documented proof of your claim about President Trump?? Or are you just another loud-mouth con-artist?? 
> 
> Im going for con-artist.


holly,,you wont get what you request..it doesnt exist...if it did,,im fairly certain davy would supply it...

----------

Hollybaere (03-22-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

> The transition is from anarchist to babbling idiot.


_Now_ I know what happened to me!

----------


## Midgardian

> Interesting.


More interesting than 99.9% of your posts.

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> don't confuse me saying its "ok" with me agreeing with it or liking it. i think bigots who refuse to make a cake for a gay couple deserve all the negative publicity and labels they get. my point is that if its their business then technically i think they should be able to refuse service for any reason. my side hope is that their discriminatory choice hurts their business. same would go for a place that would refuse to sell me something because I'm a girl. they can do it but i would try my best to organize the biggest shame and exposure campaign against them that i could. i'd rather the bigots in business, like bakers who won't bake a cake for people, to be exposed for what they are.


There are many, many bakers in town that they could have gone to. Why are they labeled "bigots" because it goes against

their religious beliefs? Why must we be forced to believe that being gay is something we all should accept. BTW, I don't have any

issue with the gay community, that is, until shit like this happens. They should have understood that not "all" people agree with their

"gayness" and should have given them the right to "feel" however they want to feel. Isn't that being "TOLERANT"? Libs love to use that word.

----------

LongTermGuy (03-21-2017)

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> i believe in letting bigots and racists freely expose their discrimination so that i and millions of others know who is shit and who is not.


Very eloquently stated.....not.

----------

LongTermGuy (03-21-2017)

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> Really. You got any opinion about anything the thread is about?


What the hell is this thread about? Oh, yeah, I know!

----------

LongTermGuy (03-21-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> All societies collapse...that's a fact, too.
> 
> EVERY ONE, except the modern ones which haven't - yet.  And some of them have.
> 
> So...should we just jettison society?  Live lik*e spear-chuckers with penis gourds?*


*
* :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> fuck off


 :Applause:

----------

Midgardian (03-21-2017)

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> Interesting.


Such a big word, coming from you.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Taylor

> Very eloquently stated.....not.


ur intelligent response is making me rethink my position.....not

----------


## Don29palms

You could always tell when Obama was lying. You could here him speak. Hitlary is one of the worst liars out there. She is so disconnected from reality she actually thinks that what ever she says comes true.

----------

Hollybaere (03-22-2017),Knightkore (03-22-2017)

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> ur intelligent response is making me rethink my position.....not


C'mon Tay.......Ur is not a word, not the least bit eloquent either.

----------


## nonsqtr

> C'mon Tay.......Ur is not a word, not the least bit eloquent either.


I blame public education.  :Wink:

----------

Classical_Teacher (03-27-2017)

----------


## Dan40

> You could always tell when Obama was lying. You could here him speak. Hitlary is one of the worst liars out there. She is so disconnected from reality she actually thinks that what ever she says comes true.


How to tell if any liberal is lying?

Their lips move.

----------

Hollybaere (03-22-2017)

----------


## Midgardian

> C'mon Tay.......Ur is not a word, not the least bit eloquent either.


Ur was a city.

----------

Knightkore (03-22-2017)

----------


## BobJam

This thread caught my eye because it was so long.  Come to find out of course length has nothing to do with SUBSTANCE.

About the only thing this thread showed me is that . . . we have another . . . CHEW TOY (which I think Rutabaga mentioned some pages back.)

----------

MrogersNhood (03-23-2017)

----------


## Hollybaere

*BREAKING Trump Surveillance during transition by Obama - statement by Devin Nunes   

I guess President Trump is not a "pathological liar" after all:

**

*

----------

Big Dummy (03-22-2017),Knightkore (03-22-2017)

----------


## Big Dummy

An asshole from the first day of office, till the day he got on that helicopter to start his open gay life.

----------


## BobJam

> *Donald Trump Exposed As A Hopeless Conspiracy Theorist By Basically Everyone Who Matters*
> 
> 
> *Kellyanne Conway claimed the president had more information than the rest of us on wiretapping. He doesnt.*
> 
> 
> *Video and tweets at the link.*
> 
> 
> *Donald Trump Exposed As A Hopeless Conspiracy Theorist By Basically Everyone Who Matters | The Huffington Post*


C'mon @sooda.

You're citing the Huffington Post as a credible source on a conservative board?

But then in response to this post by jet57:




> The government is not funding them, Wahhabists are.
> 
> You Can't Understand ISIS If You Don't Know the History of Wahhabism in Saudi Arabia | The Huffington Post


You replied:




> I do know the history of Wahhabis in Arabia.. and the *Huffington post* doesn't


So, you apparently cast doubt on the character of HuffPo when it suits you, and use HuffPo when it supports your argument . . . as you did here.  (_~shakes head~_)

You have a history of citing leftist sources on this board though, so your cite here doesn't surprise me that much.

The history?  An example:

As recent as last Friday, you cited COMMONWEAL MAGAZINE ( Obama to spend a month in French Polynesia- No Michelle? - Page 3 ).  That magazine is a leftist rag (and, YES, I know it's a Catholic publication.  So . . . what?  Some Catholics are not leftists?  The Jesuits, for example?  The Pope, maybe?  ( @Classical_Teacher, a devout Catholic herself, and as good a conservative that was ever on this board, will tell you that there are plenty of leftist Catholics.)

You have declared on here that you are conservative:




> Oh I'm not a leftist.. I'll wager I'm far more conservative than you.





> I am probably MORE conservative than most of them..





> Oh I am a conservative..


Conservative and citing Huffington Post?

----------

BORDLANGCULT (03-22-2017),Classical_Teacher (03-27-2017),Dan40 (03-27-2017),FirstGenCanadian (03-22-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga



----------


## sooda

> C'mon @sooda.
> 
> You're citing the Huffington Post as a credible source on a conservative board?
> 
> But then in response to this post by jet57:
> 
> 
> 
> You replied:
> ...


Is this actually NEWS to you? Trump has always glomed on to EVERY conspiracy theory..

----------


## BobJam

> Is this actually NEWS to you? Trump has always glomed on to EVERY conspiracy theory..


According to the Huffington Post and your other leftist sources, of course.

So according to you, Trump rivals the likes of Alex Jones and infowars.com?

Any rebuttal to the other parts of my post?

For example, are you a conservative that cites leftist sources?  (A contradiction, of course.)

Do you cite leftist sources when they support your argument, and then turn right around and bash them when they don't?  (IOW, the examples I gave of you doing that were from another universe . . . well, I guess that was your evil twin.)

----------


## sooda

> According to the Huffington Post, of course.
> 
> Any rebuttal to the other parts of my post?
> 
> For example, are you a conservative that cites leftist sources?  (A contradiction, of course.)
> 
> Do you cite leftist sources when they support your argument, and then turn right around and bash them when they don't?  (IOW, the examples I gave of you doing that were from another universe . . . well, I guess that was your evil twin.)


Well, Trump was a birther for 7 years.. and he claimed thousands of Arabs danced on the roofs in NJ.. He also claimed that 5 million illegals voted and the election was rigged. 
A quick google search will bring up all the other stupid conspiracy theories Trump has indulged in.

----------


## LongTermGuy

> Well, Trump was a birther for 7 years.. and he claimed thousands of Arabs danced on the roofs in NJ.. He also claimed that 5 million illegals voted and the election was rigged. 
> A quick google search will bring up all the other stupid conspiracy theories Trump has indulged in.


*Just like a Liberal...you sure like to `twist` shit around....a whole bunch a shit....Just a reminder...Hillary lost....but some Vaseline in that butt-hole of yours to easy the pain....*

----------


## Hollybaere

The shit is hitting the fan!!

----------


## BostonDave

Ummm, try a credible source next time.

----------


## teeceetx

> Take the time to examine what "pathological lying" involves. It's nothing like your usual lying. It's actually a mental disorder. Our President is mental and this indicates it. Most people will lie to cover something up. A pathological liar lies for no discernable reason. A pathological liar will lie about something that's obviously false. A pathological liar will tell you it's raining outside when both of you are standing in front of a window and both of you can look out and both of you can see it's not raining. A pathological liar will look at you looking out the window seeing that it's not raining and have no particular feelings one way or another. A pathological liar will pass a lie detector with no problem.
> 
> This is the lowest we have ever sunk. Thank you cons. You should not feel good about this for at least a hundred different reasons. Just a few involve our children watching our president be mental and be a bold bald-faced pathological liar. Or our allies who canot trust what our President says. Or even US for fucks sake not being able to believe a fucking word he says and lets hope we're not placed into the position where we need him to tell us the truth about something critical.
> 
> Cons have sunk us lower than we have ever been as a nation. Way to go.



WOW!  You are one sick puppy if you actually believe that.  Knowing that the progressives, like you, are the poster children for lying, the only explanation is you are *PROJECTING!

*But don't worry, we all know your afflictions.  Please get mental illness help as soon as possible!

----------


## BostonDave

That post said absolutely nothing. No substance whatsoever.

----------


## MrogersNhood

> Really. You got any opinion about anything the thread is about?


A lame troll attempt by a lame troll?

PS: @Tay is owning you.  :Smiley ROFLMAO: 




Ur gettin' owned by Tay! I am so LMAO!

----------


## BostonDave

Another post saying absolutely positively nothing.

----------


## Dan40

> Ummm, try a credible source next time.


Surveillance Techniques: How Your Data Becomes Our Data

In 2001, NSA published the secret "Transition 2001" report defining our strategy for the 21st century. No longer could we simply access analog communications using conventional means, the new digital world of globally-networked encrypted communications required a dramatic change to our surveillance strategy: NSA would need to "live on the network".

We've turned our nation's Internet and telecommunications companies into collection partners by installing filters in their facilities, serving them with secret court orders, building back doors into their software and acquiring keys to break their encryption.

Our Domestic Intercept Stations

NSA technicians have installed intercept stations at key junction points, or switches, throughout the country. These switches are located in large windowless buildings owned by the major telecommunication companies and control the domestic internet traffic flow across the nation. A fiber optic splitter is placed on the incoming communication lines and routes the traffic to an NSA intercept station for processing. 


Your Data: If You Have Nothing to Hide, You Have Nothing to Fear

Our value is founded on a unique and deep understanding of risks, vulnerabilities, mitigations, and threats. Domestic Surveillance plays a vital role in our national security by using advanced data mining systems to "connect the dots" to identify suspicious patterns.

Why We Collect Your Data

In the past, domestic law enforcement agencies collected data AFTER a suspect had been identified. This often resulted in lost intelligence and missed opportunities. But what if data could be collected in advance, BEFORE the target was known? What if the mere act of collecting data could result in the identification of new targets?

There is no way to predict in advance which crucial piece of data will be the key to revealing a potential plot. The standard operating procedure for the Domestic Surveillance Directorate is to "collect all available information from all available sources all the time, every time, always".

In the spirit of openness and transparency, here is a partial list of current and planned future data collection targets:

    internet searches (ie; here's a collection of searches by Federal Government workers)
    websites visited
    emails sent and received
    social media activity (Facebook, Twitter, etc)
    blogging activity including posts read, written, and commented on - View our patent
    videos watched and/or uploaded online
    photos viewed and/or uploaded online
    mobile phone GPS-location data
    mobile phone apps downloaded
    phone call records - View our patent
    text messages sent and received
    Skype video calls
    online purchases and auction transactions
    credit card/ debit card transactions
    financial information
    legal documents
    travel documents
    health records
    cable television shows watched and recorded
    commuter toll records
    electronic bus and subway passes / Smartpasses
    facial recognition data from surveillance cameras
    educational records
    arrest records
    driver license information


_Note below, this information comes from the National Security Agency, NSA DOT GOV.

Is that credible enough for you?

There is NO question about recording being made.  The only questions are WHO are the FELONIOUS LEAKERS. 

You question if they recorded Trump people.  YES they have.

They also recorded you too SFB._

https://nsa.gov1.info/data/

----------

nonsqtr (03-24-2017)

----------


## BostonDave

Ummm ok. So what's that got to do with anything? Does it show Obama wire tapp [sic] Trump tower? What's the point? Because from everything we can see nothing has changed. Drumpf is still a pathological liar. Nunes has shown he's corrupt and we should just head to an independent investigation. And it appears there is NON-CIRCUMSTANTIAL evidence of collusion coming to light now according to Schiff and at the least it looks like there was definitely contact between Drumpf "associates" and Russia according to the FBI.

So, again, what's that got to do with anything?

----------


## Rutabaga

> Ummm ok. So what's that got to do with anything? Does it show Obama wire tapp [sic] Trump tower? What's the point? Because from everything we can see nothing has changed. Drumpf is still a pathological liar. Nunes has shown he's corrupt and we should just head to an independent investigation. And it appears there is NON-CIRCUMSTANTIAL evidence of collusion coming to light now according to Schiff and at the least it looks like there was definitely contact between Drumpf "associates" and Russia according to the FBI.
> 
> So, again, what's that got to do with anything?


prove your assertions in text davy,,in text..then,,i'll ask you to do it again..and so on..

i win! :Headbang:

----------

NuYawka (03-24-2017)

----------


## Dan40

> Ummm ok. So what's that got to do with anything? Does it show Obama wire tapp [sic] Trump tower? What's the point? Because from everything we can see nothing has changed. Drumpf is still a pathological liar. Nunes has shown he's corrupt and we should just head to an independent investigation. And it appears there is NON-CIRCUMSTANTIAL evidence of collusion coming to light now according to Schiff and at the least it looks like there was definitely contact between Drumpf "associates" and Russia according to the FBI.
> 
> So, again, what's that got to do with anything?


It shows that Trump and Trump people were "tapped" while obozo was in the WH.  It shows that obama/lyingliberals/Democrats LEAKED the information which is a 10 year FELONY.  And it shows that you have your head so far up your ass you need a glass stomach to see were you're going.

----------

Rutabaga (03-23-2017)

----------


## BostonDave

> It shows that Trump and Trump people were "tapped" while obozo was in the WH.  It shows that obama/lyingliberals/Democrats LEAKED the information which is a 10 year FELONY.  And it shows that you have your head so far up your ass you need a glass stomach to see were you're going.


Ummm no it doesn't. Because it appears to've not happened. Didn't you pay attention? Whoever was wrapped up was wrapped up "incidentally". You pay any attention at all?

----------


## Dan40

> Ummm no it doesn't. Because it appears to've not happened. Didn't you pay attention? Whoever was wrapped up was wrapped up "incidentally". You pay any attention at all?


*Idiotic liberalism 101:*


Answer all lists of irrefutable facts with a list of completely stupid and childish liberal lies.

You are so full of manure that Con Agra needs you to fertilize a few million acres.

Every time I think liberals have become as completely asinine as they can be, you show you can be much more asinine.

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> Ummm no it doesn't. Because it appears to've not happened. Didn't you pay attention? Whoever was wrapped up was wrapped up "incidentally". You pay any attention at all?


Liberals like you are easily fooled by the "incidental" nature of the surveillance but we know that it was used as a smokescreen

to monitor the Trump campaign. The leaks that came of it prove the downright blatant corruption emanating from the former

administration. You people on the left like to think you're the smartest people in the room, but you're too dumb to figure out

the obvious crime was committed by the very people you worship.

----------


## BostonDave

I guess you don't pay attention. Nunes said with his own mouth "incidental". Fucks sake try a little harder because you look stupid, again.

----------


## BostonDave

> Liberals like you are easily fooled by the "incidental" nature of the surveillance but we know that it was used as a smokescreen
> 
> to monitor the Trump campaign. The leaks that came of it prove the downright blatant corruption emanating from the former
> 
> administration. You people on the left like to think you're the smartest people in the room, but you're too dumb to figure out
> 
> the obvious crime was committed by the very people you worship.


Well if you're going to ignore facts and make up others theres no hope for you.

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> I guess you don't pay attention. Nunes said with his own mouth "incidental". Fucks sake try a little harder because you look stupid, again.


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:    Please back away from the keyboard junior.  Re-read my post carefully and eventually you may be able to comprehend reality.

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> Well if you're going to ignore facts and make up others theres no hope for you.


Facts? You can't tell the difference between fact and fiction. Think before you post nonsense.

----------


## BostonDave

Fact, the latest flap involved INCIDENTAL pickups. Nothing more than that. Anything more than that is fiction.

----------


## Dan40

> I guess you don't pay attention. Nunes said with his own mouth "incidental". Fucks sake try a little harder because you look stupid, again.


I've known some stupid people in my many decades.  And some dishonest people.  And some despicable, disgusting people.

But you are the master.

----------


## BostonDave

Really not interested in trading nothing posts. Really and truly. I like substance.

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> Fact, the latest flap involved *INCIDENTAL* pickups. Nothing more than that. Anything more than that is fiction.


You are obviously too stupid to establish an informed conclusion of the real  "intention" of the surveillance. The whole "incidental" nature of

the leaked (which is a felony) information gathered is laughable, yet too difficult for your pea brain to figure out. 

Your nonsensical rants are getting old. There will be an investigation as to why there was a legitimate reason for surveillance in the first place.

Russia has been used as a smokescreen to gather information to demonize the Trump administration and eventually the real truth will come out

and Obungler may find himself in a rather awkward position.

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> Really not interested in trading nothing posts. Really and truly. I like *substance*.


Did you have to look that word up in the dictionary?

----------


## BostonDave

> You are obviously too stupid to establish an informed conclusion of the real  "intention" of the surveillance. The whole "incidental" nature of
> 
> the leaked (which is a felony) information gathered is laughable, yet too difficult for your pea brain to figure out. 
> 
> Your nonsensical rants are getting old. There will be an investigation as to why there was a legitimate reason for surveillance in the first place.
> 
> Russia has been used as a smokescreen to gather information to demonize the Trump administration and eventually the real truth will come out
> 
> and Obungler may find himself in a rather awkward position.


INCIDENTAL. FACT. All that shit you wrote is speculation. Wild assed speculation.

----------


## Midgardian

> I've known some stupid people in my many decades.  And some dishonest people.  And some despicable, disgusting people.
> 
> But you are the master.


Glad to hear that I am off the hook!

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> INCIDENTAL. FACT. All that shit you wrote is speculation. Wild assed speculation.


Why do you continue to post one liners? You're continuing to embarrass yourself. Take the time to think about your position

and post accordingly. It's not worth anyone's time to respond to your constant drivel.

----------


## Dan40

> Why do you continue to post one liners? You're continuing to embarrass yourself. Take the time to think about your position
> 
> and post accordingly. It's not worth anyone's time to respond to your constant drivel.


Who is more stupid than the most brilliant liberal?


Nobody.  Garden grubs have a higher IQ.

----------


## BostonDave

Thats why. Nothing post after nothing post. Again I have no interest in trading nothing posts. Really.

----------


## Midgardian

> Thats why. Nothing post after nothing post. Again I have no interest in trading nothing posts. Really.


In that case, why have all of your 330 been nothing posts?

----------


## Dan40

> Thats why. Nothing post after nothing post. Again I have no interest in trading nothing posts. Really.


Fine, go away.

Lucky for us liberal stupidity is only contagious to other liberals.  You are all carriers.

----------

NuYawka (03-24-2017)

----------


## BostonDave

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## Midgardian

> Fine, go away.


Why don't you ignore him? After all, you claim that those you ignore usually get on a list to "go away".

----------


## Midgardian

> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Now that is what I call a_ nothing_ post. 

Its just like the other 330 ones you have made.

----------


## Dan40

*This message is hidden because Midgardian is on your ignore list.*

----------


## Midgardian

> *This message is hidden because Midgardian is on your ignore list.*


You would have liked that message. Too bad you ignored it. Oh well, your loss.

----------


## BostonDave

Anyway here's a shot at back on topic with our pathological lying, short attention span, mental president:

The Wall Street Journal:


> The editorial page of The Wall Street Journal is known for its conservative tone, but an editorial the newspaper published online Tuesday night would stand out even in the pages of its left-leaning peers. The editorial was an extraordinarily harsh rebuke of President Trump, calling him “his own worst political enemy” and asserting that he was damaging his presidency “with his seemingly endless stream of exaggerations, evidence-free accusations, implausible denials and other falsehoods.” In particular, the editorial board pointed to Mr. Trump’s unsubstantiated claims that former President Barack Obama had tapped his phones. “The President clings to his assertion like a drunk to an empty gin bottle,” the editorial said, 
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/22/business/media/wall-street-journal-editorial-trump.html?_r=0




And Time:



> (CNN)President Donald Trump defended some of the most controversial claims of his young political career in a wide-ranging interview with Time magazine published Thursday, in which he offered a simple and absolute defense of his method:
> 
> "I'm a very instinctual person, but my instinct turns out to be right. Hey, look, in the meantime, I guess I can't be doing so badly, because I'm president, and you're not," he told Time's Washington bureau chief, Michael Scherer.
> In interview about his falsehoods, President Trump offers new ones
> 
> 
> 
> The discussion for the cover story -- titled "Is Truth Dead?" -- covered subjects that ranged from Trump's wiretap accusations to the 2016 campaign trail conspiracy theory in the National Enquirer falsely connecting Sen. Ted Cruz's father and the JFK assassination.
> Trump defends wild claims: 'I'm president, and you're not' - CNNPolitics.com


Now THATS mental. Only thing he needed was to flap his hands behind his ears and say "na na boo boo". Yes, we have a pathological lying mental president. Thanks conservatives.

So, anything to say of any substance?

----------


## Midgardian

> So, anything to say of any substance?


Do you?

----------


## BobJam

> who is more stupid than the most brilliant liberal?
> 
> 
> Nobody.  Garden grubs have a higher iq.


An intellect rivaled only by garden tools.

----------


## Ginger

> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Got anything besides trolling?

----------

Midgardian (03-24-2017)

----------


## nonsqtr

> Got anything besides trolling?


Obviously not.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## nonsqtr

> Anyway here's a shot at back on topic with our pathological lying, short attention span, mental president:
> 
> The Wall Street Journal:
> 
> And Time:
> 
> Now THATS mental. Only thing he needed was to flap his hands behind his ears and say "na na boo boo". Yes, we have a pathological lying mental president. Thanks conservatives.
> 
> So, anything to say of any substance?


Yeah. The substance between your ears. It's brown, not gray.

Frankly pal, you're just not qualified to judge anyone on their mental health.

----------


## BostonDave

_President Trump, calling him “his own worst political enemy” and asserting that he was damaging his presidency “with his seemingly endless stream of exaggerations, evidence-free accusations, implausible denials and other falsehoods.”_ _In particular, the editorial board pointed to Mr. Trump’s unsubstantiated claims that former President Barack Obama had tapped his phones. “The President clings to his assertion like a drunk to an empty gin bottle,” the editorial said,_

----------


## sooda

> _President Trump, calling him “his own worst political enemy” and asserting that he was damaging his presidency “with his seemingly endless stream of exaggerations, evidence-free accusations, implausible denials and other falsehoods.”_ _In particular, the editorial board pointed to Mr. Trump’s unsubstantiated claims that former President Barack Obama had tapped his phones. “The President clings to his assertion like a drunk to an empty gin bottle,” the editorial said,_


We're going to ha have 4 years of this.....

----------


## iceberg

> So, anything to say of any substance?


not that you would ever understand, no.

----------

Midgardian (03-24-2017)

----------


## iceberg

> We're going to ha have 4 years of this.....


and if people keep pushing the WE DEMAND PROOF BUT DON'T HAVE TO GIVE ANY coupled with potential success he may in fact have, you may have 8 years of this.

the *extreme liberal* mindset of do as i say not as i do is killing them right now.

----------

East of the Beast (03-24-2017)

----------


## BostonDave

> We're going to ha have 4 years of this.....


I don't see him lasting his term myself.

----------


## sooda

> I don't see him lasting his term myself.


Well, I am sure he is frustrated at this point.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

Gawd, is this rancid thread still among the breathing? QUIT REPLYING TO THIS THREAD

----------

nonsqtr (03-24-2017)

----------


## NuYawka

> Really not interested in trading nothing posts. Really and truly. I like substance.


You wouldn't know substance if it smacked you in back of your head. You're the LAST person who should be talking about "substance" posts.

----------


## NuYawka

> Gawd, is this rancid thread still among the breathing? QUIT REPLYING TO THIS THREAD


DAMMIT, I just saw this post... lol...

----------


## BostonDave

And Time:
_
(CNN)President Donald Trump defended some of the most controversial claims of his young political career in a wide-ranging interview with Time magazine published Thursday, in which he offered a simple and absolute defense of his method:

"I'm a very instinctual person, but my instinct turns out to be right. Hey, look, in the meantime, I guess I can't be doing so badly, because I'm president, and you're not," he told Time's Washington bureau chief, Michael Scherer.
In interview about his falsehoods, President Trump offers new ones

The discussion for the cover story -- titled "Is Truth Dead?" -- covered subjects that ranged from Trump's wiretap accusations to the 2016 campaign trail conspiracy theory in the National Enquirer falsely
connecting Sen. Ted Cruz's father and the JFK assassination.Trump defends wild claims: 'I'm president, and you're not' - CNNPolitics.com


_Is this guy a child or what? Mental.
_
_

----------


## Midgardian

> I don't see him lasting his term myself.


That sounds ominous. Will you be involved?

----------


## moreover

And that makes him different from most other politicians in what way.

----------


## Midgardian

> And that makes him different from most other politicians in what way.


How do you get infracted only 5 posts in?

----------


## Dan40

> I don't see him lasting his term myself.


You couldn't find your ass with both hands and a GPS and sooda helping you with a map.

----------


## BostonDave

> And that makes him different from most other politicians in what way.


No other president says whats equivalent to "na na boo boo I'm the president and your'e not". He's like a fucking middle schoolgirl. He is mental. Did you see what the WSJ said about him?

----------


## iceberg

> No other president says whats equivalent to "na na boo boo I'm the president and your'e not". He's like a fucking middle schoolgirl. He is mental. Did you see what the WSJ said about him?


didn't care either.

----------


## Don29palms

> No other president says whats equivalent to "na na boo boo I'm the president and your'e not". He's like a fucking middle schoolgirl. He is mental. Did you see what the WSJ said about him?


Obummer said pretty much just that in a couple different ways. Noone care what the WSJ says. They're as bad as CNN.

----------


## Ginger

> No other president says whats equivalent to "na na boo boo I'm the president and your'e not". He's like a fucking middle schoolgirl. He is mental. Did you see what the WSJ said about him?


You imply that.

In fact, Obama, though, did exactly that.

----------

Dan40 (03-25-2017),Rutabaga (03-25-2017)

----------


## Dan40

> You imply that.
> 
> In fact, Obama, though, did exactly that.


To follow up on that video.  That was the pre-ACA bi-partisan health care summit.  EVERY idea presented by Republicans, obama rejected.  Not discussed and rejected, just listened and said NO!

In his final words he said that Republicans had many ideas but he would use NONE of them, but he would no longer refer to Republicans as the party of no ideas.

And the next morning he called Republicans the party of no ideas.

----------

Rutabaga (03-25-2017)

----------


## sooda

> To follow up on that video.  That was the pre-ACA bi-partisan health care summit.  EVERY idea presented by Republicans, obama rejected.  Not discussed and rejected, just listened and said NO!
> 
> In his final words he said that Republicans had many ideas but he would use NONE of them, but he would no longer refer to Republicans as the party of no ideas.
> 
> And the next morning he called Republicans the party of no ideas.


LOLOL.. That's it? That's the basis of your opinion?

----------


## Dan40

> LOLOL.. That's it? That's the basis of your opinion?


NO opinion was stated.  Stupid to believe an opinion was stated.

I accurately stated the facts as they DID happen.

Do you wish to dispute the facts or continue to display your ignorance?

----------

Rutabaga (03-25-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> NO opinion was stated.  Stupid to believe an opinion was stated.
> 
> I accurately stated the facts as they DID happen.
> 
> Do you wish to dispute the facts *or continue to display your ignorance?*


im betting on the latter...

----------


## BostonDave

In that clip he didn't even say anything remotely like "na na boo boo I'm the president and you're not". He didn't even use the words.

----------


## Dan40

> In that clip he didn't even say anything remotely like "na na boo boo I'm the president and you're not". He didn't even use the words.


Trolls like yourself really lack any sort of understanding, comprehension, or intelligence.

Why is that?

----------


## Madison

Democ-rats are pathetic liars and fuckers

----------

BORDLANGCULT (03-27-2017)

----------


## Rita Marley

Overwrought, over emotional sissies have been weeping ever since The Loser's Waltz.

----------

NORAD (03-27-2017),Rutabaga (03-27-2017)

----------


## Knightkore



----------

Rita Marley (03-27-2017),Rutabaga (03-27-2017)

----------


## Classical_Teacher

> C'mon @sooda.
> 
> You're citing the Huffington Post as a credible source on a conservative board?
> 
> But then in response to this post by jet57:
> 
> 
> 
> You replied:
> ...


Commonweal Magazine is about as Catholic as BO is concerned about black-on-black murders in Chicago.  It is a manifest of left-wing people who THINK they're Catholic.  They don't even like the pope!  He's not leftist enough.

Yes, there are many left-leaning Catholics today.  Some really are not Catholic in the total sense.  Most of them can be found in the Dimbo party.  Being from Chicago, I know a lot of catholic commies.  I went to school with many of them.  I just met a priest who is actively homosexual and told me that it's ok for gays to be nice to each other.  That was his response to someone criticizing two gay men holding hands and kissing each other in front of a school bus.  How does one respond to something that STOOPID???  The answer is: you don't.

----------

BobJam (03-28-2017)

----------


## Dan40

> C'mon @sooda.
> 
> You're citing the Huffington Post as a credible source on a conservative board?
> 
> But then in response to this post by jet57:
> 
> 
> 
> You replied:
> ...


Shirley, you do not find a liberal lying about her present and past lies, surprising?

----------


## Midgardian

> Shirley, you do not find a liberal lying about her present and past lies, surprising?


No, and don't call me Surely.

----------


## Rutabaga

> No, and don't call me Surely.


lighten up francis...


 :Smiley20:

----------


## Rutabaga

> No, and don't call me Surely.


do you like gladiator movies?

 :Cool20:

----------


## BostonDave

First it's the Dems fault, then it's Ryans fault, then it's the conservatives fault. This fucking guy is mental for real.

----------


## Rita Marley

It's so weird how the Dems went from this all powerful and controlling party to a bunch of stumbling idiots overnight. The POTUS has run circles around them for over a year and they still don't get it. Blinded by their superiority.

----------

Classical_Teacher (04-02-2017),NORAD (03-27-2017),Rutabaga (03-27-2017)

----------


## BostonDave

This mental idiot caught everyone by surprise. It's amazing conservatives foisted this idiot on our country.

----------


## Dan40

> First it's the Dems fault, then it's Ryans fault, then it's the conservatives fault. This fucking guy is mental for real.


If you understood anything you would realize he gone 3 for three this time.
 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Rutabaga (03-27-2017)

----------


## Dan40

> This mental idiot caught everyone by surprise. It's amazing conservatives foisted this idiot on our country.


Blame the DNC for making the hildebeast YOUR nominee.  Once she was the nominee, Jeb Bush would have won.

----------


## Rutabaga

> If you understood anything you would realize he gone 3 for three this time.


crazy like a fox,,the "art of the deal"

keep em guessing and focusing on the left hand while eviscerating them with the right...

----------

NORAD (03-27-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Blame the DNC for making the hildebeast YOUR nominee.  Once she was the nominee, Jeb Bush would have won.


yes,,we can thank the progs for trump...

----------


## Dan40

> crazy like a fox,,the "art of the deal"
> 
> keep em guessing and focusing on the left hand while eviscerating them with the right...


Since late 2015, liberals have been laughing at and making fun of Trump.

From Feb 1 2016, not ONE day has passed without the liberal press, obama, Reid, Pelosi, Clinton or some other "rank" Democrat saying Trump will NEVER be president.  "He is finished after [insert latest Trump words] saying that!  And they laughed.  obozo said Trump as president is only a SNL comic bit.

And now TRUMP IS PRESIDENT and the liberals are still saying, "That's it, he is done for now."

The left are not SLOW learners, they cannot seem to learn anything at all.  Regressive, rather than slow.  They cannot DEAL with reality.

While they have laughed and lied, they lost the House, The Senate, 17 more Governors, 30 state legislatures, 943 state legislative seats, and now the WHITE HOUSE.

THAT is barrack hussein bin obama's legacy.  Shambles and failures.

And still they cackle and laugh.

GOOD fer them.

----------

BORDLANGCULT (03-28-2017),Classical_Teacher (04-02-2017),Knightkore (03-28-2017),Rita Marley (03-28-2017),Rutabaga (03-28-2017)

----------


## BobJam

I've finally figured out why Boston Dave is such a nutbird.  HE'S CHANNELLING MAXINE WATERS.

----------

Classical_Teacher (04-02-2017),Dan40 (03-30-2017),Knightkore (03-29-2017),RMNIXON (03-30-2017),Rutabaga (03-28-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Since late 2015, liberals have been laughing at and making fun of Trump.
> 
> From Feb 1 2016, not ONE day has passed without the liberal press, obama, Reid, Pelosi, Clinton or some other "rank" Democrat saying Trump will NEVER be president.  "He is finished after [insert latest Trump words] saying that!  And they laughed.  obozo said Trump as president is only a SNL comic bit.
> 
> And now TRUMP IS PRESIDENT and the liberals are still saying, "That's it, he is done for now."
> 
> The left are not SLOW learners, they cannot seem to learn anything at all.  Regressive, rather than slow.  They cannot DEAL with reality.
> 
> While they have laughed and lied, they lost the House, The Senate, 17 more Governors, 30 state legislatures, 943 state legislative seats, and now the WHITE HOUSE.
> ...




as i have said countless times,,progs live in a "groundhog day" mentality where yesterday never happened and today is a mistake caused by others...

they never learn,,,and i for one,,am hoping they never do...

----------

Classical_Teacher (04-02-2017),Knightkore (03-29-2017)

----------


## StanAtStanFan

> Take the time to examine what "pathological lying" involves. It's nothing like your usual lying. It's actually a mental disorder. Our President is mental and this indicates it. Most people will lie to cover something up. A pathological liar lies for no discernable reason. A pathological liar will lie about something that's obviously false. A pathological liar will tell you it's raining outside when both of you are standing in front of a window and both of you can look out and both of you can see it's not raining. A pathological liar will look at you looking out the window seeing that it's not raining and have no particular feelings one way or another. A pathological liar will pass a lie detector with no problem.
> 
> This is the lowest we have ever sunk. Thank you cons. You should not feel good about this for at least a hundred different reasons. Just a few involve our children watching our president be mental and be a bold bald-faced pathological liar. Or our allies who canot trust what our President says. Or even US for fucks sake not being able to believe a fucking word he says and lets hope we're not placed into the position where we need him to tell us the truth about something critical.
> 
> Cons have sunk us lower than we have ever been as a nation. Way to go.


Thank you so much for this absolutely perfect analysis of Barrack Obama, the mediocre N...........Stan

----------


## Dan40

> I've finally figured out why Boston Dave is such a nutbird.  HE'S CHANNELLING MAXINE WATERS.


THAT is demented dementia.

----------


## RMNIXON

Today the Trump White House invites Democrats to review relevant documents in their possession and this is what the top committee Dem had to say:




> *
> The top Democrat on the House Intelligence Committee, Representative Adam Schiff, said hes willing to review the material but questioned the administrations motives, saying officials may be trying to disseminate information that helps Trumps case. I hope theyll have some kind of explanation for why they chose this path, Schiff told reporters at the Capitol.*


White House Invites Lawmakers to View Surveillance Documents - Bloomberg



It is not a question of motive, it is a question of presenting evidence that you liberal jackasses have been demanding all along. What is your motive for trying to SPIN the story once again and avoid your duty to examine the official record?

 :Geez:

----------

Montana (04-02-2017),Rutabaga (03-30-2017)

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> Today the Trump White House invites Democrats to review relevant documents in their possession and this is what the top committee Dem had to say:
> 
> 
> 
> White House Invites Lawmakers to View Surveillance Documents - Bloomberg
> 
> 
> 
> It is not a question of motive, it is a question of presenting evidence that you liberal jackasses have been demanding all along. What is your motive for trying to SPIN the story once again and avoid your duty to examine the official record?


There's a reason DemocRats are labelled as "the stupids" This is a prime example of extreme stupidity, moronic if I'm being honest.

----------

Montana (04-02-2017),Rutabaga (03-30-2017)

----------


## Rutabaga

i just dont know what to say....the arrogance/dishonesty is appalling...

im to the point where they just need to go away...preferably forever...

----------

BORDLANGCULT (03-30-2017),Classical_Teacher (04-02-2017)

----------


## Dan40

> Today the Trump White House invites Democrats to review relevant documents in their possession and this is what the top committee Dem had to say:
> 
> 
> 
> White House Invites Lawmakers to View Surveillance Documents - Bloomberg
> 
> 
> 
> It is not a question of motive, it is a question of presenting evidence that you liberal jackasses have been demanding all along. What is your motive for trying to SPIN the story once again and avoid your duty to examine the official record?


Shifty eyed Schiff, one of the most obvious and disgusting liars in the history of mankind.  He ranks with obama and reid.

----------

Classical_Teacher (04-02-2017),hoytmonger (03-30-2017),nonsqtr (04-02-2017)

----------


## Classical_Teacher

> Today the Trump White House invites Democrats to review relevant documents in their possession and this is what the top committee Dem had to say:
> 
> 
> 
> White House Invites Lawmakers to View Surveillance Documents - Bloomberg
> 
> 
> 
> It is not a question of motive, it is a question of presenting evidence that you liberal jackasses have been demanding all along. What is your motive for trying to SPIN the story once again and avoid your duty to examine the official record?


Isn't Adam Schiff the D.A. on Law & Order (with Sam Waterson)?

----------


## Classical_Teacher

> There's a reason DemocRats are labelled as "the stupids" This is a prime example of extreme stupidity, moronic if I'm being honest.


Let me correct your spelling. . . "the stupids" are "the *stoopids*".  hehehehe!

----------



----------


## teeceetx

Poor BostonDave, trying to project, so hard he tries, so easily he fails.  He never looks at his own party, or if he does, he's in serious denial.

----------


## Trinnity

Don't waste your time feeling sorry for him. He's trash.

----------


## BORDLANGCULT

> Let me correct your spelling. . . "the stupids" are "the *stoopids*".  hehehehe!


Maybe according to the Urban dictionary but I don't speak Urban. Thanks anyway.

----------


## Classical_Teacher

> Maybe according to the Urban dictionary but I don't speak Urban. Thanks anyway.


It's actually MY spelling.  (As a retired teacher and principal, the lack of grammatical proficiency [especially spelling] in the general population and those whose skills are used in public, grieves my didactic sensitivities.)  It's because so many people can't BLOODY spell!  They're STOOPID.  Get it?

----------

BobJam (04-03-2017),Rutabaga (04-03-2017)

----------

